# Ever Dream Deity Roleplay(Always Open)



## Armin (Jun 8, 2005)

ALWAYS OPEN!!!111  

Valkrath the Sublime ruled the universe for countless millenia with little or no contest. Then came Volkath, the Dark Master. Valkrath and Volkath battled eachother for thousands of years tyring to out do eachother, creating the other gods in the process. After they had slain eachother and turned into spirit form, the younger gods had fully formed. This world is formless, make one your own. 

((This is an RP where characters play as gods and shape a brand new world from scratch. The gods were created as nothing so you can shape your god to be anything you want. No character sheets are needed but in your sign up post put a short description of what you expect your god to be as well as what your naming it. If you want to be good or evil then feel free. Your a god, no body bosses you around (except two gods.) The gods in this thread wouldn't be omnipotent but they have nearly omnipotent powers if not opposed by other gods. They're basically in line with the gods of polytheistic religions. All gods start out exactly the same in power but as gods start to define themselves and create a domain for themselves it will grant them power, and more power for a more powerful domain (i.e. the god of mushrooms is probally going to not be very powerful but the god of trees would have lots of power.) If a gods domain is a big part of the world then they would gain more power (so if the world is covered in mushroom fields and there are mushroom guardian spirits for every mushroom the mushroom god would actually be very powerful.) The world is currently completely empty, its blank. If you want to start making a land feel free. If you want to create life of any kind feel free. 

All gods start out powerful, but they can't maintain a form above divine rank 15 on the world that has been made once the gods and races start to interact.


----------



## Armin (Jun 9, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 10, 2005)

*I'll go first*

*K'netan, Shaper of Clay*

_While the world was still young, K'netan would draw clay from the earth. He added water to soften and shape it, applied fire to harden it, and allowed air to cool it. Many sculptures great and small did he create. Those sculptures he found most pleasing he gave the gift of movement, so they could travel the world for the other gods to admire._


Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Domains: Earth & Law
(As of post #4, this information may change)


----------



## colindownes (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll give it a spin. I'll just follow the format of the gentleman above me.
*
(The) Algennis, Twisters of Forms, the Lord of Flux*
_Algennis was playful in the times when Creation was young. He would delight himself by taking the creations of other gods, such as the Shaper, and changing what they had wrought to suit his whims. He never was able to create anything of his own - only twist that which others had made. Some of his works were beautiful, but others were terrible perversions.

Somewhat fickle, he loses interest in his creations quickly. He would likely not even care if another deity were to snatch up what he'd crafted - for Algennis, it's all about the process of change, not about the final product.

Algennis is alternately reffered to in the singular and the plural, both by himself and others. It's unclear exactly what its/their nature is.
_


----------



## Armin (Jun 10, 2005)

*Selaniel, Cosmic Steward * 

Selaniel is the steward of the cosmos. She reports to Valkrath for her duties. As the goddess of destiny, arcane Power, and dreams, she is a mighty foe and just as mighty an ally as well.(NPC Over deity)


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 10, 2005)

Torrana  Dual Deity of Concordant Opposition

Torrana is an interesting deity.   Both male and female yet at times neither, Torrana claims domain over both war and peace.  According to Torrana one can not exist without the other.  Torrana favors no race specifically but will favor specific individuals who follow their beliefs no matter what their consequences are.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 10, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer*

I'll give it a spin too....   

_Shara, was born from the light that shone from the wounds of Valkrath and Volkath as they battled. In the aftermath of their destruction and the diffusion of their essences Shara was born, coalesced from the light of their wounds and the energies of their diffused spirits. She was of the first godlings to be 'born'.

Shara is formed from the very essence of our progenitors and she is takes this position seriously. She believes that she is the purest of the Godlings and looks to guide and enhace the works of the others. 
_

*Basic Alignment:* N
*Portfolio:* Light, Life, and Wisdom


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 10, 2005)

colindownes said:
			
		

> I'll give it a spin. I'll just follow the format of the gentleman above me.
> *
> Algennis, Twister of Forms, the Lord of Flux*
> _Algennis was playful in the times when Creation was young. He would delight himself by taking the creations of other gods, such as the Shaper, and changing what they had wrought to suit his whims. He never was able to create anything of his own - only twist that which others had made. Some of his works were beautiful, but others were terrible perversions._




Why do I get the feeling that your deity & mine are not going to get along    



			
				Armin said:
			
		

> *Selaniel, Cosmic Steward *
> 
> Selaniel is the steward of the cosmos. She reports to Valkrath for her duties. As the goddess of destiny, arcane Power, and dreams, she is a mighty foe and just as mighty an ally as well.(NPC Over deity)




We don't have any NPC's yet.

We don't have any "people" yet.  



			
				TroyXavier said:
			
		

> Torrana  Dual Deity of Concordant Opposition
> 
> Torrana is an interesting deity.   Both male and female yet at times neither, Torrana claims domain over both war and peace.  According to Torrana one can not exist without the other.  _Torrana favors no race specifically _ but will favor specific individuals who follow their beliefs no matter what their consequences are.




Races? Until some god creates some races then I don't know where you will find individuals. I like the duality idea.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'll give it a spin too....
> 
> _Shara, was born from the light that shone from the wounds of Valkrath and Volkath as they battled. In the aftermath of their destruction and the diffusion of their essences Shara was born, coalesced from the light of their wounds and the energeis of their diffused spirits. She was of the first godlings to be 'born'
> 
> ...




Very nice


----------



## Armin (Jun 11, 2005)

What'chya ma call it? Oh yes. The term is You're all accepted.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 11, 2005)

*The beginning...*

[Armin, slap me around if I am out of line here..   But I think I can get this started?  ] 

Shara stands a mortal's 6' in height with long, straight white hair that occasionally curls here and there. White motes of divine light quickly fade in and wink out at random intervals as she stands there contemplating the nature of our existence. Her eyes are of a pure white light that reflects the purest divine energy that infuses her being. Deeply tanned skin, soft and supple like the softest and most nurturing light. Shara's vuluptous form is draped with a simple white toga that seems horribly out of place on her feminine form, covering a sublime beauty and wisdom that begs to be set free.

Shara meditates for a long while, pulling into herself as much of her progenators divine energy as she can hold. Her form, suffused with divine energy, malforms and seems to bubble and bloat, rays of light pierce through her material form and threaten to shatter her existence, but some how she holds it in for a moment longer. When it seems that the energies would over take her and destroy her she releases it in a great invigorating shockwave of life, creation, and existence which is felt by all godlings and reverberates throughout their very essences. 

Shara's form pulses fades as she slowly crumples to the ground. She moans feebly, like she was involved in the Progenators War herself, torn, tattered and battered beyond recognition. Her bloated and wounded form slowly stands up and looks upon all of you with kind and gentle eyes knowing that you will all know what to do next. Shara, the Light Bringer,  has given you meaning and a purpose. You all feel it. It has begun...


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 11, 2005)

*Nos* _the Sojourner, the Knower of the Unknown, the Keeper of Secrets, the Watcher, the First Born, the Walker in the What Isn't_

The first entity created by Valkrath, Nos is strange.  When Volkath came, Valkrath became aware that he did not know all as he had previously known.  Nos was splintered from the mind of Valkrath, his purpose was to _know_.  To seek the hidden things and understand them.

When the war began, he aided Valkrath until he disappeared, presumed destroyed by Volkath.  But after the wars end, he reappeared.  When asked where he had gone, he simply said he walked in the What Is'nt and would speak no more of it.

---

Nos looks on the crumpled form of Shara, flows of multihued energy dance off his indistinct form.  A feeling of acidic humor eminates from him, from it, as if Shara had done something ironic.  He does not explain.  He simply _Watches_.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 11, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> *Nos* _the Sojourner, the Knower of the Unknown, the Keeper of Secrets, the Watcher, the First Born, the Walker in the What Isn't_




Sorry, Shara already claimed the "first born" title (last born is still available).


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 11, 2005)

*Traume*
the Watcher of Worlds, The Keeper of the Crossroads, Lord of the Glittering Path, Master of Shadows

Traume arose from the raw energies that were released in the cosmic death of the primal combatants, after they had slain each other and gone on to spirit form. Traume is not a evil deity however he embodies the very nature of Death and thus his very presence brings with it Entropy, Destruction and Death. Nonetheless he is protective of those he considers to be his charge, As Guardian of the Crossroads it is Traume who oversees the transition between worlds, planes and forms of being. 

Domains: Death, Protection, Repose


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 11, 2005)

*The Watchers* (aka Sidhe, Oni, Reapers)
Knowing that he could not enter the physical Worlds without bringing death in his wake Traume has created a group of servitors to act as Watchers in the physical World, and to guard the borders and crossroads. These beings usually stand aloof from the worlds in which they dwell but sometmes they become curious and begin to interact with their charges


----------



## Armin (Jun 11, 2005)

OOC: Some of you are getting ahead of you'reselves. None of the gods have divine rank over 19 yet except for Selaniel, who is the over deity which reports directly to Valkrath. Others may take the title of First Born, etcetera, but in truth, Selaniel is senior, though she may have a deep respect for someone amd give them sincere flattery.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 11, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Sorry, Shara already claimed the "first born" title (last born is still available).




My apologies, I apparently didn't read close enough.  However, this works well with Nos.

---

When asked why Nos claimed to be the first born, amusement pours from him.  He is pleased at the question.  Without language, his answer erupts from him:

_It is easy to think in terms of linear progression.  That there is the first and only one first.  But if you look at this from the outside in, rather than the inside out, you can see that what you believe to be a paradox is only vagaries of perception.  Reality is far more subjective than you strugle to make it._


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 11, 2005)

*Moss*, God of Plantae, King of the First, The Plantwalker

Moss took the Earth and gave to it the plants.  From the microscopic molds to the greatest of trees, Moss gave shape and form and life to the barren planet. He gave form to the first of the Sentient Races, the Treants of the Great Forests, men made of stout wood who would live through ages and be the history-keepers of the world...

These, of course, would not be his only sentient creation ; but they would be his first.

[more to be added!]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 12, 2005)

[Again Armin, let me know if I am taking this in a direction different than you intended (freexenon at gmail dot com)]
The very fabric of the cosmos was torn and warped from the blood and wrath of the progenators as they battled to the death. Ripped portions of the fabric of reality combined with the fallen escence of Valkrath and Volkath formed pieces of matter that hung and waited in the middle of the empty cosmos that is existence. Some were huge; some were small and of varied shape. With the touch of Moss and life giving energies of Shara life started to seed on these 'planetoids' in the vastness of existence.

In the wake of Moss' seeding, Shara finds more and more strength. Moment by moment becomes more substantial and she starts to find the strength to slowly stand and watch upon the life as is starts to exist.


----------



## colindownes (Jun 12, 2005)

*[Algennis]

*Algennis manifested in a mass of constantly changing, fractal-like geometry and colour, bubbling up out of the void. Those watching the drama of Creation unfold couldn't help but notice something of a giddiness in the way its odd form flitted about. Suddenly, in a burst of yellows and reds, it quickly sped through the veritable cloud of planetoids that had been strewn about. On a few it alighted, remaining for a moment. Wherever it did so, it took the infant seeds of life infused with the still vibrant energies of Shara and - giggling for a moment - turned them inside out. Their patterns inverted, that which would have turned its energy inward, towards survival and life, instead turned it outwards, setting its surroundings aflame with searing light and fire. The potential for entire races, entire worlds of life were put to the torch in a few quick instants.

In the vast empty darkness, surrounded by a shoal of infant worlds, three flames stirred to life, dim at first, but then brighter. Within a matter of minutes they were as bright as - well, suns.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2005)

[[Let's make Moss fit more closely into the setting which has already been created, and put him into the correct chronology ; that is, his treants couldn't very well exist before the planets, right?]]

During the battle between the two Overdeities, Moss was formed as a sort of deep green goo; he took no motion, made no thought.  He was nothing but a shapeless mass.

And then Shara-the-Firstborn's energy tore across Creation.  Matter coalesced into the Planetoids.  Moss was awakened by the call of these barren forms.

His first creations were the Seedlings ; tiny bits of form from the planets themselves that contained the opportunity for greatness.  Every last seedling was the size of a grain of sand, and each would grow to be the greatest forms upon every planet.

Every planet.

And as his seedlings, and their homes, the planets, were set alight with the energies of Algennis, he weeped for what they would not be.  But, with a realization, he rejoiced for what their sacrifice had given to the rest of his creation - Light.

But Moss knew that the Plantae needed more than just light and earth for their life ; and so he struck seven planets deep with water.  And along the shores, his seedlings began to grow.

They would grow, grow, into great underwater forests, into grand oasises on otherwise barren stones.

The first of these planets would give birth to the Treants, the first of the Progenitor Races of Creation.  They would stand as towers, and live for ages.  Theirs would be the race of History, to stand and watch over the affairs of their planet.  This world he would call his Testament.

The second of these planets, filled through the core with water, would give birth to a terrible monstrosity.  Deep within the core, something would grow from the entirety of the seedlings, something terrible that would feed itself on the Light of the Algennis' suns and any unfortunate enough to cross it.  He would come to call this planet his Failure.

On his five remaining planets of Water, less dramatic, but still terribly beautiful forms of life would emerge.  These, he would come to call his Children.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 12, 2005)

*The Sorrow of Traume Chapter 4 v1 - 22*

"1And Traume saw the Light of the Worlds and became enamoured of it,
2and he sought to walk upon the Worlds of Life and to share the beauty that Shara had enfused within them. 
3 but even as his feet first struck the ground Death and Entropy came with him
4 the ground began to crumble and the children of Moss were striken and withered - 
5 thus was disease and dying brought into the Worlds of Life
6 And even the very light of the suns grew dim in his wake and shadows were cast upon the Worlds 
7 - and thus did Winter came upon the Worlds
8 And the hunger of Death caused contention and slaughter to come upon the Worlds of Life

9 And Traume look upon that which he had wrought 
10 and he wept knowing that he could not share the beauty of Life without destroying it.
11 Yet even his sorrow would become a curse. 
12 The tears of Traume mixed with the Waters of the Worlds, mixing with them, tainting them with his nature, 
13 and so death forever lingers in the Worlds of Life 
14 and those who sip of the waters of Life will know death 

15 and thus did Traume withdraw 
16 and he decreed that never would he again enter the Worlds of Life
17 nor let any other bring such destruction as he had wrought. 
18 But to those who passed into death becoming spirits he would provide a place for them and keep them in his care.

19 And he appointed Watchers to guard the borders between Worlds and Planes
20 that no evil intent should come upon the Worlds of Life. 
21 And he appointed them also to guide those who pass into spirit form
22 that they may come into his care and not fall victim to the shadows and the things unknown


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 12, 2005)

I think we need Selaniel to be the "Keeper of Time"  who records the order of events.  

OOC: <<



Spoiler



Hi Tonguez, good to see you


 >>


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 13, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer*

_Two suns, one yellow and one red hang lazily in the new skies of the new worlds as life begins. The yellow sun to be named, Volk, and the red sun to be named Valk, unknowingly by the sentient races, in honor of The Progenitors. The suns formed from the strength of the progenitor's spirits and divine energy in the aftermath of Shara's lifegiving burst. Farther in the distance a faint 3rd star can be seen. But we question how and why._

I had this completed before I noticed your (colindownes/Algennis) post. I think these will mesh well together. We both had 3 suns written.... interesting....


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 13, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer*

[OOC: I have created a Timeline in Html format. Since we cannot upload HTML files I changed the extension to TXT. You can download it, change the extension from .txt to .htm and then view it]

_As life is aflame and starting to grow Shara gains more and more energy - becoming more and more substantial with every passing moment. Motes of light coalesce and wink out at random intervals and small rays of brilliant light burst forth from her wounds and then quickly close as she her form begins to normalize._

Following the *The First Transformation of Algennis*, Shara smiles to him and nods approvingly. "I am beginning to wonder who rules over light and life. Your changes to my Lifeburst have allowed and brought both." She smiles even broader. 

Following *The Seeding* Shara smiles again "You have brought the first sentient races and life to our existence. Thank you. What is it the is deep within the heart of Failure? 

Will you treants grow to other planets so that all sentient species will remember?" 

*A Touch of Trauma* passes and Shara travels to Traume's plane "For every beginning there is an end. This is as it was for our Pregenitors, as it will be for us. our time will come to pass, as well. This is the cycle of existence. Do not weep for that which has come. It was necessary. You have ensured that our creations will follow the rules of existence. For that I thank you. Our creations should not be exceptions if we cannot be them ourselves. For them to be exceptions they might grow more powerful than us." 

She then turns to K'netan and asks "How do you want your sculptures to manifest? As the element of earth from which they are composed or do you wish them to be the flesh and blood of mortals? She opens her hand and reveals a tiny mote of pulsing light. "Take this, it is a small portion of my life. Use it,as you wish, if you will give life to your works."

Shara then looks to Selanial and Nos and nods. Understanding and acceptance of what will come to pass covers her face as she states  "I wonder what will pass with Torrana?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 13, 2005)

*Shara, the Light Bringer*

_Moss created floura and First of the Progenitor Races of Creation - the Treants.
Traume created the Second of the Progenitor Races of Creation, his Watchers, to act as stewards and gaurdians to the dead and his newly created realm far from the Worlds of Life.

Shara created 12 points of light and imbued them with wisdom, light, and life. The points flared and flashed a light so brilliant and blinding that had her body not covered the rest of existence from the glare it may have immolated it. All that was may have been undone in a single moment. The points burned white hot and slowly grew in size to that of a small sun. 

The flames burned down after a long while to reveal a huge charred eggs, some 20 feet in a mortal's height. The smell of smoke and ozone was ripe in the moment. The massive eggs burned with an internal flame and waves of heat could be seen pulsing from the blackened shells, reddening in places where the egg wore thin.

Eight of the eggs began to shudder and crack. Beams of white light and flames begin to seep out from cracked shells. The, now violently suddering, shells cracked even more and began pulse red faster and faster. Heat rolling off in waves. Voom! Light and heat flashes and are gone in an instant. What remains of the shell seems to be a orange, red, yellow, and white feathered 'egg'.

Moments pass and the feathered eggs begin to move in places and begin to unfold themselves to reveal a large, majestic multihued birds with divine flames being emitted from it. Eyes that are a pure white light show wisdom, and life. Their plummage is crimsom at the edge of the wings and towards the legs and moving its way from orange, yellow and white. White flames lick and dance from its wings, feathers and talons. The eight birds look to Shara, nod and fly away crossing the nothingness to the 7 planets and the last one heads to the faint star. Phaenix, The Children of Shara, have been born and will watch over and assist the sentient races as they form and evolve.

Shara, in a manner similar to Traume, creates a realm of her own from which to watch and rest. She moves the 4 remaining eggs there to keep them safe until they are needed. In her new domain, named Zhyreus, the Phaenix eggs shall be safe._


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2005)

*Moss, Lord of Plantae*

Shara's words travel across space and time, through the empty void that is marred only by three suns and infinite planets. Moss' response comes slowly, and it is only after the birth of the Phaenix that Shara would hear again from him.

As his words travel, all hear them.  The Treants look to the sky.  The Failure growls in it's pit of a planet.

The moss grows across the barrens of his Testament and Children.

With each word, his worlds grow more alive. Now, from the reaches of space, they are no longer grey and orange masses ; they are like eyes with pupils of green.

IN TIME
ALL WORLDS SHALL
SEE THE COMING
OF THE TREANTS.

ALL WORLDS SHALL
FEEL THE TOUCH OF
MOSS


Moss's words are life for the Testament, and the Treants grow.

And in growing, come to understand.


---


Moss' lack of speech regarding Failure is a stronger statement than any words could create.


----------



## Armin (Jun 16, 2005)

(Thank God I've found you thread. Everyone keep on going, you're doing fine.   )


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> She then turns to K'netan and asks "How do you want your sculptures to manifest? As the element of earth from which they are composed or do you wish them to be the flesh and blood of mortals? She opens her hand and reveals a tiny mote of pulsing light. "Take this, it is a small portion of my life. Use it,as you wish, if you will give life to your works."




K'netan is concerned that "life" may ruin the purity of his creations. Then he thinks of one of his masterpeices. The only one K'netan grudgingly admits that Algennis' touch improved. Algennis gave this scuplture wings to fly.

K'netan decides, with how much it has already changed, he can accept it changing further. So K'netan gives live to *The First Dragon*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2005)

Jemal: The Abomination, Unatural.  The first being to be 'touched' by Traume's presence, The first to die, and also the first to arise again, no longer dead but no longer living.  He had become a perversion of life.  Some say he was brought back by the Twister, seeking to 'create', some say it was an accident, others say predestination.

Jemal says it doesn't matter, that there will be more like him.  
"Death is inevitable thanks to Traume.. UNdeath, however, will be my gift to those who deserve more."


----------



## Albedo (Jun 17, 2005)

As Valkrath and Volkath battled for thousands of years, the fabric of the universe become torn and distorted. After the two gods slayed each other, A new series of gods arose and brought to the universe the gift of creation, rebuidling that which had been destroyed and bringing life back into the universe. And so the balance of things had begun to restore itself, and the pain which the universe had felt over thousands of years of battle began to subside into peace, followed by determination. Never again would the balance of the universe be so horribly desturbed. And a being began to form. The messenger for life and existence itself, and the bringer of balance into the universe. He would be known as U-DO, the Essence of Existence. This new-formed god, representing Karma and Balance, began to watch the other gods warily, prepared to make sure they would not impact the universe itself in any large negative way.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 18, 2005)

The third star pulses brightly, and a strange event occurs.  Vast amounts of energy pour forth from it, and a powerful wave of radiation sweeps towards the rest of the universe.  For it is in the heart of the third star that a gate has opoened to another universe, as old as this is new.  In the last moment of the apocalypse, one has escaped, and though the gate is closed almost immediately after it opened, the energy of a trillion suns exploding as one floods the new universe.  In the forefront of the wave is a figure, like a man made of fire who was expelled by this energy.  His name is Endovior, and this is not the first time he has witnessed the end of existence.  Hoping not to witness another so soon, he extends his essence throughout the wave, trying to slow it down and gather it into himself.  He winds up making the wave more focused, as the energy swirls around him (who, again, is hurtling towards the twin suns at high speed).

Fourtunately, the wave of energy (and the alien God) is still relatively distant from the settled part of the universe, and the native Gods should have plenty of time to stop it before it destroys everything, Endovior's inept attempts to stop the disaster notwithstanding.

*Endovior*: God of Fire, Magic, and Supernatural Disasters
Though he doesn't try to destroy things, and actively seeks to create, somehow his efforts go wrong.  A lot.  He has an uncanny knack for causing terrible disasters without meaning to, and making them worse while trying to fix them.  Worse, he frequently tries to teach magic to lesser beings, which seems to frequently result in the would-be mage blowing themselves (and hundreds of others) to bits.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 18, 2005)

U-DO watches as the new wave of destructive radiation enters into existence. Rage consumes him as he feels the distant destruction of another universe and he gathers up his energies. He forces the radiation painstakingly into a bodily form and extends the intellect of the universe into it to focus it and create the first avatar of U-DO. In order to prevent the highly dangerous radioactive elemental from inadvertantly hurting what has already beginning to grow, U-DO sends it to slumber in the star which spawned it until time comes that such a being would be needed to serve the balance. U-DO regards the new visiter with a dark contempt and begins plotting ways to keep destroyer of existance from damaging the delicate ecosystem.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 18, 2005)

Endovior notices the new avatar take form, and inhabit the star behind him.  He had expected that a new universe would have powers running it, so he is not at all surprised.  He continues traveling inward at the same speed (although he could easily get there all at once), taking a moment to observe the inhabited portion of the universe, wondering how he could best improve things.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 20, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Jemal: The Abomination, Unatural.  The first being to be 'touched' by Traume's presence, The first to die, and also the first to arise again, no longer dead but no longer living.  He had become a perversion of life.  Some say he was brought back by the Twister, seeking to 'create', some say it was an accident, others say predestination.
> 
> Jemal says it doesn't matter, that there will be more like him.
> "Death is inevitable thanks to Traume.. UNdeath, however, will be my gift to those who deserve more."




*The Sorrow of Traume Chapter 6 v15 - 24*

15 and great was the Watcher's rage at The Abomination
16 who disturbed the rest of Spirits 
17 and stole that which was not his to take
18 And Traume condemed the perversion which had arisen from his first touch
19 and called all of creation to oppose its vile spawn
20And the Lord of the Glittering Path made a covenant with all creation saying
21 "_for those who kept my rites and bless the dead and bury them in hallowed ground for them shall be peace_
22 _and there shall be appointed guides and guardians to them that they may traverse the glittering path without affliction as they seek the place which I have prepared for them_"
23 and thus was the Rites of Glittering Path established that the spirits of the dead may find peace
24 And Traume spoke saying "_but for those who seek the way of the Unatural there shall be eternal hunger that they may never find rest until they are destroyed forever_"
 ...


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 20, 2005)

> _The third star pulses brightly, and a strange event occurs.  Vast amounts of energy pour forth from it, and a powerful wave of radiation sweeps towards the rest of the universe.  For it is in the heart of the third star that a gate has opoened to another universe, as old as this is new.  In the last moment of the apocalypse, one has escaped, and though the gate is closed almost immediately after it opened, the energy of a trillion suns exploding as one floods the new universe.  In the forefront of the wave is a figure, like a man made of fire who was expelled by this energy.  His name is Endovior, and this is not the first time he has witnessed the end of existence._




"_The watchers also saw the opening of the gate and called to The Watcher of Worlds and told him what they had witnessed and he was greatly distrubed by the coming of the Radiant One. 

And The Master of Shadows created for himself a messenger crafted of the living shadows yet following the Pheonix-form of Shara's creation and Traume commnaded that his messenger whom he named _*Nightwing*_ go forth into the Universe and into Selaniel's place and to Torrana and to Shara, to K'netan and to Nos, to Algennis and to Moss there to warn her of the Radiant being and see what she could do to stop its coming _..."
                                                      - the Enwald Manuscript 5:237


----------



## Endovior (Jun 20, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> _The eight birds look to Shara, nod and fly away crossing the nothingness to the 7 planets and the last one heads to the faint star. Phaenix, The Children of Shara, have been born and will watch over and assist the sentient races as they form and evolve._




Endovior, still travelling, encounters the eigth Phaenix at this point.  He realises it's nature, and takes an action.  He begins speaking the Words of Power to the Phaenix.  These Words are not words of destruction, or control, or deception.  They are Words of enlightenment, which grant Magic to those that hear them.  In hearing them, the Phaenix becomes more then it was, and this evolution changes everything.  Endovior did not seek to change it's nature, but he has offered it a choice.  Any being, given power, will eventually use it.  Any use of this power will change existence.  This change may be for the better, or it may be for the worse.  Either way, Endovior benefits, as the use of Magic empowers his essence.  Satisfied by this initial result, Endovior moves on, to enlighten more beings.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

With power, there need be wisdom aswell. U-DO descends upon the newly altered creation known as Phaenix and enhances it with the knowledge of the universe. Afterwards, U-DO tells the being to go serve his old master to his best ability unless his master should betray the universe which so graciously houses him and his fellow god-kind.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2005)

One question... Shouldn't we be doing this in the Playing the Game forum?  thought this forum was only for OOC..


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2005)

with that said...

IC: 
Jemal chaffed at the restrictions placed by the gods, Cursing them all for their actions.  Then he, too, sensed the Radiant One and went out to meet this new God, wanting to know where HE stood.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 21, 2005)

*Shara, The LightBringer (Life, Wisdom, and Light)*

_The Eighth Child of Shara stops in mid-flight upon encountering Endovior and rears back, increasing  its size logarithmically to be as large as the new born Godling. Its white flaming wings span a distance larger than the Godling and seems to dwarf his prescence. Immense light, heat, and wisdom pour fourth from the majestic creature as it screeches in a horrible anger at the godlings arrogant and cavalier prescence.

Endovior imparts to the noble creature the gift of magic and the Phaenix realizes the nature of grantor and does not accept his gift. The Eigth Born of Shara screeches angrily again and heads off through the nothingness towards the Second System, and the Third Star.

The Eighth Child of Shara then encounters U-DO who wishes to impart to the Eigth of Shara the Knowledge of the Universe. The Phaenix bows deeply to the Godling and, again must refuse the gift, even as gracious as it is. The Eigth Borne speaks telepathically to U-DO in a deep, resonant and claming voice that yet bears a tell tale screech. "I serve one, and all power will come from Her. It is with Her wisdom that we will council the sentient races. Only with Her word may we accept your gift." It pauses for a moment and speaks again "Your gift, with no obligation but to serve in the best manner that we can, will be accepted." It bows again, in thanks, and flies off towards the Second System, and the Third Star._

*Endovior*[sblock]Shara speaks from Zhyreus to the new formed Godling. "Be careful where you tread Godling, for you tread on the portfolio of Selanial, our watcher - Goddess of Destiny, Arcane Power, and Dreams."[/sblock]

I have attached the HTML Timeline. Just change the extension from TXT to HTM and view it in the browser of your choice.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 21, 2005)

Traume looked out and followed the Nightwings path across the Worlds and wondered when the other gods would respond to his warning - for the Radiant One had already began to touch creation...

ooc 
_1 I agree maybe this ought to be in Playing the Game (but its so much fun)
2 I can get the timeline to display!!
3 Anyone seen Armin?_


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 22, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Wisdom and Life)*

Traume[sblock]"My Phaenix have encountered him and do not approve. I worry about his careless attitude - it will take a lot of attention to keep him in check - like a mischevious child. He will need to be watched as chaos follows in his wake. 

The New Borne U-DO was quick to respond. It seems that the newly born godlings are following a pattern of destruction and negative energy - undeath - disasters. I hope that his trend does not keep perpetuating as we might have a rough time keeping the balance. U-DO will only be able to do so much."[/sblock]

Armin[sblock][OOC: It might be a little be premature yet, but closing the openings at some point will be a good idea. We have an interesting bunch of godlings - a few more will liven it up quite a bit. There are some that are openly contentuous which is cool! Having to work between 20 of 30 gods, or several hundred will be near impossible. If we can get 3 of 4 more Godlings to join that would be cool and then close openings. This will also make the politics a little more manageable.   

It has been mentioned a little bit that we could move this thread to the 'Playing the Game' and create a OOC Thread in 'Talking the Talk'. That might be good as people are not intereacting as much OOC as they might do otherwise.   

This is defintely an interesting exercise in world building. We could extend this at some point by trying to define the godlings a little bit more and then create characters (fighters, clerics, wizards, etc) on one of the planets in this world/cosmology. We could also have a hand at defining the worlds, countries, cities, and so on - the list goes on...   T'would be very interesting!!   

It would also be very good to see a little more of you in the thread for guidance and flavor. You have mentioned divine ranks and we have yet to see this in effect or quantified. Seeing your implementation or selected rules set and how we stand within it would help to give us some direction and momentum and provide impetus for more politics.   If you are waiting to assign ranks and so on based on our actions - I do understand!!! There is still much to work to do - there are now really sentient races (Humans, Goblins, and so on). A Godlings work is never done!   

Well, I think I have rambled enough! Thanks for the Thread!  ][/sblock]


----------



## Endovior (Jun 22, 2005)

Endovior is vaguely irritated at the rejection, and more irritated by the rebuke. He speaks to all the god-beings at once.

"Know this. I am magic. I am change. As I focus my will, void becomes substance and light. Behold."

Endovior concentrates, and around him, where a eighth planet would be, if one was present, appears a huge structure... a castle of light made form, resonating with magical energy. It's towers stretch out in all directions, giving the impression of a spiked ball.

"Through this, I disseminate the knowledge of Magic. There will be no interference. There will be no restriction. All who would learn will know of this place as they dream, and when they come, they will not be turned away."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 22, 2005)

Endovior[sblock]OOC : Hey.. this is going to be interesting...   

In your last post you mention a sixth planet. There are already 7 planets. Do you want to change that to 8th planet or do you want to destroy the 6th planet?? 

There are 2 "Solar Systems" one with 2 suns and one with one sun (the one that you originated from). There has been no mention of planets created in the second system. Is that where you intended to create you Spiked Magic School Planet of Light. I am thinking that is not what you were intending? If I am correct you have in effect created the third sun for the Primary Universe.[/sblock]


----------



## Endovior (Jun 22, 2005)

[sblock]ooc: oops! Sorry, thought there was 5 for some reason... anyhow, this thing is big, but not that big. Think Death Star. Also, note that it's not ultra-bright... it'll show up like a nearby planet, visible to the naked eye... but it's not a third sun or something.[/sblock]


----------



## colindownes (Jun 22, 2005)

*Algennis*

The arrival of Nightwing stirred the slumbering Algennis from the hibernation it had entered following the lighting of the stars. Something akin to irritation visibly washed over the form of the ever-shifting diety, annoyance at the presumption of the foreign entity that dared to say, "I am change." For there were some things all the godlings had in common, despite their various shapes and ends, and among these was their possesiveness towards those eternal concepts which they claimed as their respective portfolios.

In thanks to Traume for his warning, Algennis tore a portion of its own essence away and gave to it the form of a gem, shining and without fault. This was the raw stuff of change collapsed into material form, given as a tribute to the Entropy that was Traume's power and curse. For often decay simply cleared away the old to allow for the new to blossom and grow, and in this Algennis felt kinship with the Watcher of Worlds. This gem it gave to the messenger of the Master of Shadows with the blessing of the Twister of Forms.

And so Algennis contemplated Endovior's works. This fugitive from another reality was clearly quite powerful, and possesed of great magical might. It would be long before the relatively young Lord of Change could challenge this ancient being. Withdrawing deep into the cold void of space, Algennis twisted the geometry of a place at a suitable distance, causing it to turn in upon itself and become a maze of nearly endless corridors comprised of the void itself. So was born the Labyrinth of Algennis, at the center of which the Lord of Change waited and plotted.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 23, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer (Light Wisdom, and Life)*

*Algennis*[sblock][OOC: I like Endovior's 'Alien Nature' and aloofness. It is a nice spin. I had forgotten about your portfolio of Change. This godling is directly or indirectly claiming light, change, fire, antural disasters, and magic . He is stepping on a lot of toes.][/sblock] _The Seven Phaenix of Shara arrive to the seven planets of the primary system and they tear across the sky like giant flaming meteors. They move with a purpose as if they are looking for something specific. Their wings burn white hot in the atmosphere as they fly impossibly fast leaving a hazy, vaporous trail. Bits of feather and sparks from their being ocasionally fall haphazardly to the newly formed ground sparking growth... new life forms start to grow and emerge.  

With the magic of Moss' seeding still fresh in the air new life begins. Each one potentially different. The forms begin to change, evolve and take shape, sentience begins to take hold. Now is the time for Mortals as they start to take hold in Ever Dream, the Worlds of Life.

Once the Children of Shara have fully traversed their planet they then find an appropriate place to slumber until their guidance or intervention is needed._

The First Planet, Prime, seeds 3 new life forms
The Second Planet, Failure, seeds 4 new life forms
The Third Planet seeds 6 new life forms
The Fourth Planet, Vitae, seeds 7 new life forms
The Fifth Planet seeds 2 new life forms
The Sixth Planet seeds 3 new life forms
The Seventh Planet seeds 3 new life forms


----------



## Endovior (Jun 23, 2005)

Endovior is busy at work.  He is swiftly recreating members of the races that served him before in the last universe.  Magic glows bright within his construct, as innumerable Fire Elementals (mostly small ones) are formed to work the core.  Without, Mephits of Fire, Magma, and Steam begin preparing the towers for use, under the watchful eye of Efreeti taskmasters.

But all of this is a mere testing of Endovior's capacity to create underlings.  He could have done everything they do now himself, but for the fact that he finds it convenient to have armies of subservient beings to work for him... that way, he can focus on what really matters.  For within Endovior's construct are now hundreds of beings made in the image of the rest of the universe's inhabitants.  These are Endovior's Prophets.  And with these, Endovior's Words will be spread.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

Jemal arrived at the castle of Endovior as the Phaenix begin their flights, and lets his voice be heard by the master of Magic.  "I seek an audience with you.  I wish to know what you know, I wish to hear of where you came.  Come forth, old one, and speak with me!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 23, 2005)

[OOC: This is not Good!     ]


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 23, 2005)

[sblock]so Endovior and Jemal _may be_ teaming up, the godlings are forming sides - this is geting interesting! (especially since none of us are explicitly good or evil!)

Kudos to Endovior for establishing some conflict for us - I'd give you Story XP just for that[/sblock]

_For decay clears away the old to allow for the new to blossom and grow_
                                                  - the words of Algennis, Twister of Forms

The Jewel of Algennis was accepted by the Nightwing, enfolded withing its wings of darkness and absorbed into its form. Thus did the Master of Shadows acknowledge the gift and the kinship of the Twister of Forms. Thus is change at the heart of entropy  

_and the Master of Shadows smiled_ .


----------



## Endovior (Jun 23, 2005)

In a flash of fire, Endovior appeared before Jemal.  He examined Jemal's necrotic form with blazing eyes, and quickly reached a conclusion.

"Ah, you must be this realm's God of Death.  Not the one I would've expected to come first, but welcome nonetheless.  Do come in, I made this place for visitors, after all."

Endovior forms a portal and floats through, leaving it open for Jemal's entry.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2005)

Jemal winced at the God of Death remark, but entered nonetheless.  "Death?  No, that would be Traume.  He is the bringer of pain, suffering, and Death.  I was his first victim, and it is I who give people a chance at something MORE than death has to offer.  A life AFTER death."

He looked around the other side of the portal, and then returned his gaze to Endovior "What of this other place you come from?  Were there such things there as well?"

OOC: Srry bout the delay, went to the Rockies for a week with some friends.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 29, 2005)

((OOC: So, is Jemal an undead tree?  Seeing as to how when Traume first started unleashed death, Treants were the only sentient race [and, to my knowledge, animals have yet to be created.))


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 29, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> ((OOC: So, is Jemal an undead tree?  Seeing as to how when Traume first started unleashed death, Treants were the only sentient race [and, to my knowledge, animals have yet to be created.))




there was also my Watchers (created after the Treants) but that doesn't mean one of the Watchers wasn't the first to die (by sipping the waters of Life) - it's also quite possible the Jemal is a 'being' who was not creted by the Elder gods (just as Endovior is a god from another existance)


----------



## Endovior (Jun 30, 2005)

The chamber Endovior has taken Jemal to is brightly lit, and quite warm.  It is the center of Endovior's construct, and the heart of his power.  As he speaks, he takes a seat (made of the same brilliant light-substance as the rest of the construct), offering another to Jemal.

"God of Undeath, then.  In my experience, the two tend to be the same, as one with such power finds that the most efficient way to increase it is to cause death, then reverse it... but I suppose I should give you a chance, first.  But where I come from is not a simple question.  Easiest to answer is where I last came from.  In that place, Godhood was a matter of power, which is calculated by a ridiculously complex mathematical formula involving number of worshippers, prevalence of portfolio, material works, and other such things.  Perhaps it would have made more sense if I had originated there, but it seemed to me that the whole mess was just a game to them, a game played with the very existence of uncountably large numbers of beings, all pawns before the manipulations of their unfeeling masters.  Life and Death were nothing but marks on a scoreboard to them.  So after I studied their system, I did the only sensible thing I could do: I flipped their game board over, metaphorically speaking.  I gave every person I could magic knowledge and power, and with it, a chance to forge their own destiny.  This changed everything, and the Gods were furious at my interruption.  They began destroying the worlds inhabited by the users of my magic.  I, naturally, retaliated, and began slaying their Avatars and destroying their works.  A war went on, that lasted hundreds of thousands of years... until just recently, when a critical point was reached, as my followers cast their ultimate spell, which would banish the Gods from the universe, leaving the people free to pursue their own destiny.  I'm not sure what went wrong... I suspect that the other Gods meddled with the spell somehow... but what happened was that the entire universe was destroyed.  I only just escaped... I gathered enough of the spell's essence to 'banish' myself to a new place.  And that place was here."


----------



## Albedo (Jun 30, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2005)

ooc : Definitely not a plant. Undead Watcher works.. Forgot the treants were the first..


IC : 

"An interesting tale. If this magic has such power, to unseat gods and destroy all existance, then why would you give it so freely to other beings without knowing what they plan to do with it?" Jemal sat and looked thoughtfully at Endovior for a moment. "And HOW?"


----------



## Endovior (Jul 1, 2005)

"I didn't give them the magic to end everything. All I did was show them the beginning of magic. I taught those I met the simpler spells. Many used what I taught as a casual tool, achieving some success. Some studied it further, and gained power beyond that which I granted them, and achieved a greater success. A very few devoted their lives to it's study, and sacrificed all to gain mastery. These few communicated with each other over vast distances between worlds, and shared their knowledge. They passed on their secrets to their decendants, and their power steadily grew. Eventually, all of them working together posessed a power greater then any God... and although I am unsure of what exactly transpired in that last moment, I believe that it was that power, countered by the forces of the other Gods, that destroyed the universe. As to why I did so, there are two reasons. The most obvious reason is that the use of magic empowers me, and the more it is used, the more powerful I become. The most important reason is that magic empowers mortals beyond thier limits, and enables them to transcend what they are, becoming a greater being. Indeed, at the end of magic, a mortal can become a God."

Endovior smiled.

"I should know, having walked that path myself."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2005)

Jemal looked at Endovior for a moment.  "So you weren't always a God, Either?  If you used Magic to become a God..."  He smiled then "I want you to teach me.. to teach everybody.. This is not a power that should be kept to oneself."


----------



## Albedo (Jul 2, 2005)

U-DO slips into Endovior's lair using the forces of the universe to mask his presence from Endovior or any of his minions. He then ventures to find the perfect messenger, and leaves as quietly as he came.

Then one of Endovior's Efreeti taskmasters enters into the room where he is "entertaining" Jemal. Its eyes shine unusaually brightly as he watches both Endovior and Jemal carefully for a moment, and then speaks. "I see you have found yourself a nice home. A place to focus your powers. Something special to you. I have come to deliver the Karma ultimatum. Should your actions result in the attempted destruction of any parts of this universe due to your careless use of magic, then your home shall too be in danger. In fact, it shall be beseiged by powers three times stronger than that you have unleashed. And do not try to deflect your guilt by claiming that you yourself do not actually use the magic, for you know what the consequences of your actions will bring. Karma is not influenced by anything but reality, and so there shall be no escaping it dangerous one." The Efreeti turned for a second to Jemal, "And don't think that your unnatural existence will be overlooked by Karma either undead. And so you both are forewarned. Beware." And then the Efreeti disapeared in a flash of fire to the unknown.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 2, 2005)

"Would that I could, but that power is beyond my ability to teach.  Having carefully considered the experience for millenia after the fact, I have determined that the process is one quarter preparation, one quarter willpower, and one half circumstance.  Although you say you were once mortal, as well?  I'd be interested in comparing notes..."

At that point, he is interrupted by the entrance of U-DO, and the ensuing speech.  As he speaks, Endovior perceives U-DO's essence.  Even as U-DO vanishes, Endovior immediately sends a reply (magically sent throughout the universe, but accessible only by a being with a divine essence matching U-DO's, which virtually means only U-DO), including the text of an incredibly ancient contract written in a language from a different universe entirely (not that such is a problem for a God to decipher).

"I do not need to 'try' to protect myself by making such a claim, it is already guaranteed by a force far older and more powerful then this universe.  Know that the document I have sent you is a copy of the original manuscript of the Words of Power, from which Magic was formed.  It permeates all universes that were, are, and ever shall be.  Though I have a general dislike of resorting to such measures, I must inform you that the contract includes a clause stating that, in accepting the Magic within, the student agrees to accept all responsibility for anything he/she does with the Magic.  It was drafted before the beginning of the first universe, and is a part of the universal laws, which define reality.  You're a God, look it up yourself if you feel the need to; I can direct you to the appropriate archives in non-dimensional space if you lack expertise at such things.

"As for your claims, I'd like to think that those I personally teach will not abuse their power, but I may, on occaision, be wrong.  I am not, after all, Omniscient.  Furthermore, my students may teach their knowledge to others, who may themselves abuse it.  If such a thing was to occur, and you were act against me in response... your action would not qualify as 'retribution' under the Archmagical law, and thus, you would be acting on only your own strength, and not the force of the universe.  The correct target for your retribution would be the user, or users of said magic, and none other.  If you do act against me in this manner, it is I who have the upper hand, as that makes YOU the aggressor.  Also, note that your persecution of those of those of alternate states of existence, such as Jemal, is by all definitions far beyond your mandate as an agent of retribution.  Unless you are breaking your own laws, you may not act against us unless either of us, or a creation directly controlled by one of us, acts against the universe.  And if you are breaking your own laws, then not only will you be unable to act with full strength, but you also weaken your nature as a being of law.  If you wish to do so anyways... you will have to accept the consequences."


----------



## Albedo (Jul 3, 2005)

Step one, I will only act against you if you act against the universe first. I have chosen to disregard your reckless entry into our space, but I do not have the patience the universe that spwaned me does. Step II, your contracts and law jargon mean nothing to me. It is this Godly blatent disregard for the universe which spawned my creation in the first place. Karma will find its way back to you. Not even the Gods are above this. You have been warned.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 3, 2005)

To U-DO
"Do as you will.  I have informed you of my intentions.  Know that you cannot prevail if you choose to act against us."

To Jemal
"That one bears watching... there are cosmic principles that a being of that sort should be compelled to follow, even at that level... but he seems to blatantly disregard the terms of his mandate.  An agent of 'justice' that follows no law but his own can be the most unpredictable of foes... it would be prudent for us to make plans against his strike."


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 3, 2005)

[[ OOC: I spoke too soon. ]]


----------



## Endovior (Jul 3, 2005)

Moss
[sblock]Note that I haven't actually started yet.  I'm getting ready to start, but I haven't actually started the spread of magic yet.  Hold off on the Inquisition for a few more days, eh?[/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 3, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> Moss
> [sblock]Note that I haven't actually started yet. I'm getting ready to start, but I haven't actually started the spread of magic yet. Hold off on the Inquisition for a few more days, eh?[/sblock]




Endovior
[sblock] My apologies.  Let me remove the above until later.  I must've misread. [/sblock]


----------



## periculum (Jul 3, 2005)

*Tocho, The Hunter, Beast Lord*

Awakened by the pulse of Shara, Tocho began to roam the cosmos. Finding it so empty saddened him, but the life created by his fellow deities gave him inspiration. He began to fill the seven worlds with a myriad of animal life forms (none sentient), some of which preyed upon the creations of moss, and some preyed upon each other. His creations live by the code of survival of the fittest, in which competition is paramount. These creations made him happy, but he still derives the most pleasure from tracking that most elusive and confounding of prey, the god Algennis, out of good sport, since he's the only being ever to elude him.
The arrival of Endovior disturbed Tocho. He doesn't know what to make of this magic brought into the universe, it seems strange and unnatural, almost like cheating. For the time being he waits and watches.

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Portfolio: Animals, Hunting, Competition

OOC: hello. saw the topic and love the idea. had to sign up to the forum and join in.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 5, 2005)

A stirring in the leaves marked *Tocho*'s passing causing the patterns of green light to dance across the ground. She was curious about the nature of this new god, about his creatures and most of all about the hunt.

She followed silently behind him, hidden in the leaves, stalking the hunter and learning that sometimes it is not enough to be a Watcher, sometimes it is better to embrace the joy of the hunt.

From his place Traume looked and saw his Watcher "hmm perhaps she is correct - let her follow and discover what she can of The Hunter"..


----------



## periculum (Jul 5, 2005)

Tocho is quick to realize his pursuit, but allows it to continue. He finds the rare experience of being the hunted to be quite interesting, letting the watcher pick up the trail again whenever she becomes lost. Finally he reveals himself to her. 

"You enjoy the hunt, child of Traume. You have come to know and embrace it. Let me show you it's pleasures." 
With that, Tocho took the watcher, taught her the secrets and joys of hunting, and transformed her shape. Thus the first human was born, and he named her Avial.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 5, 2005)

Moss feels in every plant, in all vegetation. Moss is the life of every living planet, and he is too the shapeless mass that floats beyond the light of the suns.

The first of the animals displeased Moss, but he would not yet strike against his new foe. It is said that the people of Prime might adapt to any situation. Until now, it was not put to the test.

But then something happened, and it greatly angered Moss. Sentients were welcomed to the planet, but they were not his own children. He felt that, perhaps, the other deities were claiming the Life of the planets, Gift and the Children, for their own. But he thought for a long time, and he concluded something.

The humans, children to the Watchers, would hunt the fleshy creatures.  And so Moss decreed:

THE HUMANS WILL BE MADE FRIEND TO THE TREE
THEY WILL BE HARBORED AMONGST US
THE GREAT AND TALL, AND THE INFINITELY SMALL
WE WILL MAKE THEM OUR GUESTS
WE WILL GIVE THEM SHELTER
WE WILL GIVE THEM WATER
WE WILL GIVE THEM LIFE
AND THEY SHALL DO FOR US
ONE THING AND ONE THING ALONE
THEY SHALL KILL THE FLESHY CREATURES BIRTHED UPON MY LANDS
IT IS UPON THESE, AND ONLY THESE, THAT THEY SHALL FEAST.

With Moss's words, the trees grew, they listened, they knew his Word to be the truth.  

A tree shook over Avian and her Mentor, and it's voice was deep and rumbling. "You are welcome, Mortal, into our lands. Know that you and your childer shall find shelter, water, life and love amongst the Plantae. Know that you shall forever feed on the fleshy monsters, a gift of the very Deity you follow. You shall never bring harm to one of the Plantae, and you shall live, as shall your progeny, is safety forever."

There is a long silence in the woods, before, from a clearing far past the edge of the giant forest that is the Inhabited Land of Prime, which, by now, covers nearly three-fourths of the world, a tree approaches. It glides across the vegetated land, and the plantae that meet it wither and die. It reached the mentor and student, and, in a voice like crunching leaves, speaks:

"If you ever deny that which is Moss's will, know this : You shall be slain. You shall be killed, and all of your childer shall be killed. Know that Moss is all-powerful, he is the Overgod of Prime, he is the Lord of Life and all the worlds that touch it. Know that he speaks through us, through me, even in death. Your kind shall not know a peaceful passing if you ignore our word."

The rotting, decayed tree would fall after it's speech, and in a moment, which was perhaps less than a second, it was returned the very earth. That which had fallen before were replaced anew by pulsing vegetation.

In a single, unanimous voice, soft as a maiden's whisper and yet loud as a falling forest, a single word was uttered by the forest as a whole.

WELCOME


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

U-DO wandered through Moss' freshly grown trees, revelling not only in the brand new life springing up into the universe, but the cycle of death and rebirth it soon learned to follow. He soon decides that he too would like to take up residence in this abundant land, and relax under the joys of balance and tranquility while he still had a moment of peace.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 6, 2005)

At that moment, one of Endovior's Efreeti taskmasters entered the room.  This one, unlike the last, was there legitimately.  He spoke only briefly.

"It is ready."

Endovior smiled.

"Proceed."

And with that, energy flowed through each and every tower.  At the top of each tower, the energy focused, and was beamed across the vastness of space to a seperate position on one of the planets.  At this place, there appeared out of nowhere a portal, leading back to the tower that spawned it.  The amount of portals was thus equal to the amount of towers, being exactly 1000 in number.  At each portal, a voice constantly whispered the following.

"Beyond lies the Palace of Endovior, the Source of Magic.  Come, and learn as you will."

And at that, they did come, and Endovior's servants did teach those who entered the secrets of Magic.  Not all who entered learned the same way, though.  Some studied the arts of Wizardry, drawing their magic from tomes containing the Words of Power.  Some, gifted in other ways, learned to channel Endovior's essence, becoming his Clerics (and his loyalist followers).  Some wanted more, and found their way into the core of Endovior's palace, and were bathed in the energy within (a dangerous and difficult task for a being not of Fire).  This energy granted them the powers of Sorcery, and left them marked, as well; their eyes glowed a dull red thereafter, a side effect of coming so close.

As they finished their training, they all took different actions.  Most of the Wizards chose to stay together; forming guilds throughout the worlds (usually near a portal), honing their magic to ever-greater levels.  Some Clerics stayed with them, building temples alongside the guilds, to further spread Endovior's Words.  Other Clerics travelled the lands with the Sorcerors, spreading Endovior's influence far and wide.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2005)

For his own part, Jemal spent much time in the tower of Endovior, learning all the forms of magic and always pressing Endovior for more...

"There must be something beyond what you show here.. Something else.. What is it you aren't telling me?!" Jemal burst one day in frustration


----------



## Endovior (Jul 6, 2005)

"You are entirely correct.  I do have many books of magic that I do not show anyone else.  There is a good reason for it, too.  As an example, no mage in this universe save myself is yet skilled enough to master the Codex of the Infinite Planes.  Indeed, though you have come far in your time here, there is still much that you lack.  You will learn more with study and practice... but there are a few things I can show only you.  I speak now of Divine magic, a talent grantable by any God.  It requires only a simple manipulation of one's essence to grant Divine spells to your followers, although they do need practice to channel your essence properly.  I'm somewhat surprised that I am the only one to do so as of yet."

*Endovior spends the next hour or so demonstrating the technique to Jemal.*

"Do this properly, and any of your followers may wield your power.  But note that all they do with it appears to be your action to any observer; so pay attention, and only grant this power to those who would use it as you desire; and be prepared to deny it to those who do not."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 7, 2005)

periculum said:
			
		

> Tocho is quick to realize his pursuit, but allows it to continue. He finds the rare experience of being the hunted to be quite interesting, letting the watcher pick up the trail again whenever she becomes lost. Finally he reveals himself to her.
> 
> "You enjoy the hunt, child of Traume. You have come to know and embrace it. Let me show you it's pleasures."
> With that, Tocho took the watcher, taught her the secrets and joys of hunting, and transformed her shape. Thus the first human was born, and he named her Avial.




In the House of the Watchers a whisper spread to become a roar. For one of their number had broken their code and in doing so had become a new creature, Tocho's creature, Avial the first mortal.

"What shall we do with our sister?" they asked of each other and also of their Master

and Traume answered without words "We Shall Watch"


_And Traume Spoke saying "for Avial has become flesh and will know the ways of flesh and of the hunt. Let her learn and we shall learn with her. We shall care for her and for her children and when they die we shall welcome their Spirit home"_

And when Moss then intervened Traume watched and was concerned for though he had given Avial to Tocho now Moss had welcomed her into his embrace to be a hunter also, but would her curiosity become her undoing?

And thus Traume spoke to his Watchers saying 
"_23and we shall divide you into four companies that your function shall be made clear
24 the First Company shall be with Avial and with Tocho to be the Guardians over your Mortal sister and all her children, 
25the Second Company shall dwell amongs the Children of Moss and become one with their nature as Watchers and Keepers, 
26 the Third Company shall dwell in this Place and be as Guides to those who pass from the world of life into the Place of Spirits
27 and the Forth Company will be free to roam and the Nightwing shall be your guide ...

38 and see for Endovior has open a portal to the Worlds of Life and his Magic flows through it 
39 and the the taint of Jemal is upon that place and is an abomination
40 know that the Nightwing shall overshadow them that follow the path of depravity
41 and you shall be as a bane against them..."_
*Taken from 'The Song of the Watchers'  * 

"


----------



## periculum (Jul 7, 2005)

Tocho was displeased at Moss's edict, limiting the prey upon which Avial could hunt, but she had chosen the path of the hunter and was free to decide her future actions. If anything, this free will and independence most distinguished the humans he had helped to shape. And if they decided to disobey the word of moss, he would support them, otherwise he has no qualms with his sibling, the god of plantae.

He was intrigued at the response Avial's children had to Endovior's portals. They, more than the ents or the watchers or any other creature, were drawn to the art of magic and most quickly picked it up. To test this strange power, Tocho encouraged a rivalry between two tribes of humans, one untouched by magic and one embracing the art. Thus the world first learned of war, and the realm of traume greeted many new residents. And magic did indeed prove to be a useful tool, but it did not win Tocho over. For those who embraced the art of magic tended to be consumed by it. Obsessed with it, they would completely devote themselves to it and forget who was the master and become the slave. Thus Tocho likens The Art as to fire, a useful and good tool, but also a dangerous one that must be watched less it destroy you.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 7, 2005)

U-DO watched as Tocho dispersed magic to one tribe and used it to destroy the other. The universe is displeased at this shift in the balance of power to this single group of being, who use it as a toy to destroy other beings. They too should know the pain of death and the joys of rebirth. Due to the use of the new knowledges brought by Endovior, magical energy is swarming around the tribe of mages. U-DO focused the energy and pressed it deeply into the crust of the earth. Displaced rock rose up to create a mountain range inside the forest housing the tribe, and out from the top spewed burning hot magma onto the magical people, killing many, but sparing over half of the tribe. U-DO's concern is more teaching these inhabitants about the ways of death and karma, not there utter destruction. Trees, animals and humans alike lay dead in the path of the first natural disaster. But out of the ashes and ruins seedlings regrow, people rebuild, and animals repopulate. The cylce completes itself and balance is restored.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 7, 2005)

Endovior gazed at the destruction solemnly from afar.

"So U-DO makes his first move... admittedly, it was Tocho that forced his hand... but still, I can't let this slide..."

Endovior magically scryed the universe, seeking U-DO's location... but his efforts were frustrated.  Clearly, U-DO was not a being that could be found by such standard means, and he had no traditional domain to besiege, nor proerty to destroy, nor followers to slay.  Considering this carefully, Endovior conceived of a cunning plot.  Retreating to the core of his power, he began creating artifacts... powerful creations of change and disruption.  Scattering these throughout the universe would serve well as a minor attack on U-DO's portfolio itself.

Over the next few months, the most powerful Guild on each world received either a Book of Infinite Spells or a Staff of the Magi.  Also, a Deck of Many Things surfaced in each of the three largest cities.  On a darker note, whether by intention, or as a side effect of all the artifact creation, several Spheres of Annihilation appeared in interplanetary space.


----------



## periculum (Jul 7, 2005)

Tocho too was displeased by the choice the humans had made for magic, for they walked too close to that flame. But regardless how they had acheived victory, it had been acheived, and to the victors should go spoils, not punishment. He could not tolerate the actions of U-Do, who was punishing the very competitive spirit embodied by Tocho. Though he does not regard himself as an ally of Endovior, he declares his hostility toward U-Do, and in this joint venture if nothing else, they are joined.

Tocho then took up a pack of wolves, a previous creation, and gave unto it several gifts. Increased size and strength, the ability to roam the cosmos, and a little of his own divine essense, and set the pack out after the avatars of U-Do, aiding Endovior's Magno. He thought seriously about warring with his rival personally, a deific brawl to the death would certainly settle matters, but such a struggle would have a profound impact on the universe, killing many innocents needlessly. For now he would simply compete with U-Do for influence over the Universe.

Tocho then sent an envoy into the realm of Traume. "Lo' Lord of the Glittering Path, a great many warriors have come to you. Watch over and protect them, for they lived and struggled bravely, and have earned the peace that you offer. Take care of both those slain by one another and those slain by U-Do. Also welcome the lesser creatures, both of mine and of Moss, who died innocently in the destruction wrought by U-Do."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 7, 2005)

*Shara (the Light Bringer, Goddess of Light, Wisdom and Life)*

_Shara smiles as she watches the birth of humans and the animals with a maternal joy. The evolution and utility of Traume's Watchers has not seen its end. She takes one of the Guardians of the Children of Moss and grants it a will of its own, similar to that of the humans. They will be children of the forest and animals, and its keepers. The Second Mortal Borne race, the Aelvs, are borne. Shara grants to them some of her wisdom and grants them the will to watch over the Plantae and Beasts, and Magic. Warring when needed to keep the balance and protect it.

The Aelves live in harmony with the Beasts and Plantae, taking what they need and replacing what they take. They go forth in small numbers to learn magic (arcane and divine) and take it back to their hidden forest homes. They watch on as the humans war, seeing the destruction from war and fire, and begin to worry. If they war with themselves they will also war with us. We must prepare to defend our homes and the Plantae from the damage that comes from humans and their warring.

Shara plants the seeds in their beings to serve Moss, Selanial, and Shara first, then U-Do, Tocho, and Toranna. She also plants the seed to encourage combatting those of Endovior and Jemal._


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2005)

hmm, i gotta get in on this...


----------



## Albedo (Jul 7, 2005)

OOC: Endovior/periculum, you guys haven't been playing close attention have you? I only have ONE Avatar. This unholy bloodbath you send against my followers can't exist, because there is only the radiation elemental hidden in the sun. I will also point out that this elemental was born of the explosion that birthed Endovior into this world and is probably strong enough in its own right to annihilate your smaller magical beings with ease (take into account that Endovior could not stop the explosive force, but mearly delay it). Also, my actions were clearly stated as an act to bring reality, and not vengeance. I did spare many of the followers and aided in their regrowth. But please, feel free to try your little vendetta. Just try to do it a little more accuratly if you will. Nobody worships U-DO.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 7, 2005)

*Shara (the Light Bringer, Goddess of Light, Wisdom and Life)*

_A great creature of forged of molten rock and the souls of the mortal dead swells and bursts forth from the godling forged volcano to seek vengance on U-DO. It is joined shortly by the Wolves of Vengance. As they meet they understand each others duty and they understand that they are not neccesarily allies, but neither are they enemies at the moment for they have a common enemy to hunt.

As the creatures understand this a great white flame bursts forth from the ground in front of them and accompanied by a rumbling and piercing screech that resonates into their very beings. From the flames emerges a great bird of white flame and crimson feather. A Phaenix stands before you of a size that dwarfs any of the creatures present. Its wings fan out and heat rolls forth from the white flames licking from its being, The flames that roil forth, being neither being hot or harmful, dance in the wake of its opening wings.  Its wings are wide and seem to obscure anything beyond it and all that seems to exist is the Phaenix as its prescence seems to pull you in. Its white luminecent eyes scrutinize you and know your meaning. A voice emantes from the creature to the Avatars of Vengance

"Balance has been achieved by those that warred - for many of those that warred are dead. War is its own equalizer, as those that practice it shall be culled or will grow stronger.

Magic is a tool to be used by those that would. It has its own balance. Those that use it are not so strong and it takes long to master. The mortals that use it to their advantage should not be punished, no more than they should be punsihed for using wood and metal to hunt and fire to cook.

This is finished. The only imbalance is that of the Godling's who have acted here."

The great Phaenix looks through the Avatars of Vengance to their Godling creators Endovior and Tocho, and then its gaze falls upon the Volcano and looks through it to U-Do. The Phaenix's great form immolates and the flame goes out as quickly as it sparked up and all is quiet. The Avatars of Vengance are left in the silence to make a decision._

[OOC: Updated timeline enclosed: Again, download the file, change the extension from .TXT to .HTML, and then view with your favorite browser.]


----------



## Endovior (Jul 7, 2005)

ooc: DOH!  Edit, edit, edit...


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 7, 2005)

War brings death, and bodies litter the forest. Long times pass, and still the bodies lay, unmoving, dead. Moss takes council with his most knowledgable creation, the Treants, and shares with them the newest change. And so, of the greatest treants, a single one is removed of it's leaves, cut down to the size of a man, and made soft. 

Moss apologizes for the removal of what is the hallmark of the plantae, but promises them that they are just as important to him as any of the green life; he names the first of the race Fungus, Devourer of Corpses, Father of a Thousand Sons. As Fungus takes sustenance from the first of the dead humans, he sheds spores for hundreds of thousands of sons. From now on, no corpse shall be left without rotting.



U-Do brings forth his mountains and volcanos, to serve a warning for the human magic users.

He sees plants as nothing more than landscape, and wreaks havoc on the Plantae that, for a time, sheltered the humans on either side of the war. This unacceptable; Moss decries that any arcane power used by his children, the Plantae, shall name them heretics of the forest, and they shall be banned forever from the forest, to die in the dry wastes. 

So it comes to past that the First of The Progenitor Races, the First of the Sentients, the Treants, mark all Arcane Knowledge heresy.

The Humans that abuse the power shall be sent over the Great Mountain, to the empty wasteland, to fend for themselves. So it comes to pass that, after a long struggle, the Tribe of the Magi find themselves exiled to the Great Waste, a land of no life and no water, to eek out an existance alone. Unfortunately, the magics they have abused are purely destructive in nature. Perhaps they shall find strength again in Divinity ; perhaps they shall die off.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 7, 2005)

ooc: What? Endovior did nothing of the sort. U-DO was responsible for the eruption.
EDIT: Since some people seem to be responding to such, note that Endovior's vengeance is taking place on a more subtle level now, as U-DO lacks followers to slay (which I didn't notice).  Instead of gross physical vengeance (an impossibility, it seems), he's scattering Artifacts around.


----------



## periculum (Jul 8, 2005)

ooc: hmm, forgot that U-Do only had one avatar. and now revealed no followers either. hmm, so nothing to strike out against.

"Shara is indeed the goddess of wisdom. All of her points are accurate, including the fact that magic is a tool whose use should not be punished. U-Do wronged when he punished the magi for their ability to overpower and destroy their opponents, such as the lion does to the lamb. This can not go unpunished, the magi had earned their place in the world. However, I will curb open hostilities for the moment." Thence my hounds ceased their fruitless search for a prey nonexistent, and were set upon the new task of tracking U-Do himself to keep him in line. Though no match for the deity, the hounds would still privide early warning, and possibly delay any transgressions attempted by the god.

"I whole heartedly support mosses decree. For he niether punishes the magi's abilities nor their accomplishments. rather he is punishing their transgressions against his creations, under the presumption that magic is bad for plants. and most, most! importantly, he is using his own followers to inflict the punishment, rather than calling down deific vengeance. Thus, his plantae followers, vs my magi followers, how could I, the god of competition, frown upon this?"

The rampant spread of magic among humans was thus curtailed, though not erradicated. Many humans not banished by the creatures of Moss still practiced the art, but with facing volcanoes and angry plants and such, did not focus on it so much. This pleased Tocho, as the art of magic should neither be ignored nor be all consuming.
These people, spurred by their competitive and independent nature, quickly advanced, and soon city states began to emerge. (ooc: don't know how everyone wants to progress with nations, but introductions have been made into the concept.)

The refugee magi wandering through the desert became more and more dependent upon their magics for survival. Many perished, knowing only destructive spells that aided them little in the harsh landscape. But some survived, and soon began to regroup and rebuild, with the power granted by Endovior, and began to plot revenge against the plants, and possibly the gods themselves. (ooc: Endovior, these people worship you more than me anymore, feel free to direct them as you please.)


----------



## Endovior (Jul 8, 2005)

Endovior, feeling sympathy for his followers, driven from their lands, sends them an Artifact of his own design, the Chest of Countless Relics.  Within is the Decanter of Endless Water, and a note.

"Each day, this chest will produce a new magic item.  Though you are weak now, eventually your power will grow.  Use the items this chest grants wisely, and strike when the time is right; for if you do this, you shall eventually gain the victory."

And it is as Endovior claimed; and the tribe slowly increases in power.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 8, 2005)

U-DO approaches the great Phaenix_._ While your points are valid on many levels, you have neglected the actual source and reason for my actions. The fact that the magical tribe used magic, or even that they used it for war means nothing to me. The fact that they used this power to massacre the non-magic using tribe is what brought forth my actions. And balance is not the only intention of this either. You see, since they crushed the non-magic users, they may just figure that they themselves are too powerful to be affected by death. I have shown them that since they have killed, it is only balance that they too shal be killed. War is only a balancer if BOTH sides take losses, but in this case it was one sided. Now as for the plants that were killed, this is a balancing act as well. Moss declared that the humans should be forced to kill the animals, and not the plants, in exchange for the plant sevices. He and his plants decided to become a force of death, and therefore are now too entwined in its ever repeating cycle. The last thing I will point out, too all who would care, is that this was a lesson and warning. My destruction was not absolute, as it could have been, and I left the seeds of life to take their place in the cycle of death, the rebirth. 

OOC: for those who do not know, the reason why I picked a volcano is because after a volcano erupts, the land becomes EXTREMELY fertile. This is why so many cities and forests are actually located near volcanos in the first place. Just figured you might wanna know so you can see I'm actually helping out life as well as causing death.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2005)

Jemal appeared then to U-DO and to the Phaenix in a bright flash of his newly-learned Magic.  

"Death, you say?  Who are YOU to decide who deserves to die?  Is that not Traume's domain?"  He sneered and waved his hand at the now-decaying bodies covering the ground.  "And now it seems you ALL want to get in on it. The suffering, the war, the death.. Will it never stop?  You call it a natural cycle.. it's only NATURAL because YOU have decided it is."  Jemal narrowed his eyes as many of the corpses started to rise to their feet "Traume made death possible, Tocco gave the mortals the idea that dealing death to others was ok.  Endovior gave them the power to deal it."

To U-DO he growled "I understand your views of 'balance', and agree that their use of magic to slaughter their opponents was uncalled for.. but so too was your 'vengeance'.  You solved death by creating more."

He turned to the Phaenix "YOU are the agent of Sharra, are you not?  Then tell your Mistress to give these mortals the wisdom to see that War and Death are not ALWAYS the answer."

As those corpses that hadn't been consumed by rot and decay gathered together, Jemal finished "Since all of you are so consumed by creating races to worship you, then so too shall I.  From now forward, any who die an undeserved death will be allowed to rise again, to join me.  They will be called Vampire, and they will live among the other races unseen and unknown."  With a flash he dissapeared and his words reached the ears of all the gods
"Do not anger me again with such reckless disregard for life, for while I cannot undo what you cause, I will take steps to stop the problem.  If mortals cannot exist without eradicating each other, then mortals will not exist."


----------



## Albedo (Jul 8, 2005)

U-DO called back to Jemal, intrigued by the Undead's speech. "Well said "Unnatural One", but your ideas will not bring the results you seek. Your craving to remove the mortals if they do not do as your will is just as short sighted as the quests for vengeance and wars you speak out against. Yes, I have brought death in response to those who have brought death. But I have replaced it with life. Karma and the balance walk side by side. You claim to bring back those who have died undeserving deaths should come back under your banner. How is it you will decide what an undeserving death is? But that is irrelevent. You intend to bring life back from death, and while it removes you from the death cycle, I will applaud you efforts. It is ironic that the one who is not of balance seeks to attain it. But I will warn you that if you should act against the mortals, or any other, you shall be re-introduced to death, by force if neccesary. I wish you luck on your quest.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 8, 2005)

_And the Spirits became many inthe Place that Traume had made for them
Mortal and Beast and Plantae all were called home 
and the Watchers of the Third Company were guides to them and kept them safe
and no longer were they bound by flesh and form but had become Spirit._

And Traume saw the creation of the Aelves form his Watchers just as Avial and her children had been formed, and he saw the ravages of war and of magic and most disconcerting of all was U-DO's enigmatic hand.

And the Magi were cast into the wastelands as a cursed people until the day that Endovior granted them the Chest of Countless Relics. And again Traume grew alarmed for such boons given without guidance were as a curse and so he set the least of the Watchers amongst the magi to be teachers of wisdom. These watchers given form crafted from earth were called Gnomes in the savage tongue, and those without crafted form were called sprite and nympyh and fey

And so the Magi learned from them and built their nations from earth and stone. And Traume also sent the Third Company to teach them the Rites of Traume that their spirits would find peace  

But those first spirits who had been undone by U-DO's volcanic wrath and warped by Endoviors magic they seemed beyond his calling and were lost to the shadows 
and indeed it was Jemal who called these to be his own

"_For Death fills all creation so that there is no peace and only suffering, 
even balance brings with it the uncaring Truth of karmic nature 
Man strives against Man and Beast against Beast even the very Plants are at war

No comfort is found in magic or in prayer, only the path of suffering
for who has wisdom enough to use it?
even the gods contend amongst themselves

Oh Great Lord of the Glittering Path, Faithful Watcher and Master of Shadows grant unto your servant wisdom and lead me to your place of Peace!"

      - the Prayer of Huil the Weeper (First Heirophant of the Cult of Weepers)*_

*Cult of Weepers are the Priests of Traume responsible for Funeral rites


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 8, 2005)

As news reaches the Plantae of the Magi plan to seek revenge against the Plantae for their exile, Moss finally puts his foot down, and acts not through his children, but through an avatar and force of will. He would not see his children slain entirely in what could be a single errant flame. The humans must be careful with their magic, even if it means he must harm his children in doing so.

He comes as a creature of massive wood, coated with a layer of thin moss and dotted with fungi, for everytime his children are harmed, he dies just a little. He climbs atop the volcano and makes his decree, for all the world to hear. His voice is a deep rumble.

AS OF THIS DAY
MORTAL AND PLANT ARE FOREVER ENTWINED
ONE SHALL NOT MURDER THE OTHER
FOR ONE SURVIVES ON THE OTHER
THE HUMANS SHALL INHALE OXYGEN
AND EXHALE SEEOHTOO.
THE PLANTAE AND FUNGI SHALL INHALE SEEOHTOO
AND EXHALE OXYGEN
AND FOREVER THEIR CYCLES ARE ONE.

Here, the avatar shatters, explodes, leaving Seeohtoo enough to fill the entire planet's atmosphere in his wake.

For nearly five minutes, the fleshy races clutch their necks for breath. They cough, hack, and wheeze; some suffocate, and others are brought solace as an equilibrium is finally reached, and they can breathe the oxygen they have been granted.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 8, 2005)

*OOC: The First War Comments*

[sblock]







			
				periculum said:
			
		

> He was intrigued at the response Avial's children had to Endovior's portals. *They, more than the ents or the watchers or any other creature, were drawn to the art of magic and most quickly picked it up.* To test this strange power, Tocho encouraged a rivalry between two tribes of humans, one untouched by magic and one embracing the art.* Thus the world first learned of war, and the realm of traume greeted many new residents*. And magic did indeed prove to be a useful tool...





			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> U-DO watched as Tocho *dispersed magic to one tribe and used it to destroy the other*. The universe is displeased at this shift in the balance of power to this single group of being, who use it as a toy to destroy other beings.




I look at these two posts to see how 'The First War" happened and it seems one of two cases exist: either Periculum's post was misunderstood or Albedo is trying to advance the story. Periculum never said that one tribe destroyed the other and Tocho did not disperse magic. The mortals went to learn magic by themselves. He just encouraged a rivalry that turned to war. There is not much of a follow from relationship here...

Just curious?? It is interesting how the First War between the humans brought out 5 Godlings (Moss, U-DO, Jemal, Endovior, Traume and Shara). [/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 8, 2005)

*Some other observations - all read*



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> I look at these two posts to see how 'The First War" happened and it seems one of two cases exist: either Periculum's post was misunderstood or Albedo is trying to advance the story. Periculum never said that one tribe destroyed the other and Tocho did not disperse magic. The mortals went to learn magic by themselves. He just encouraged a rivalry that turned to war. There is not much of a follow from relationship here...
> 
> Just curious?? It is interesting how the First War between the humans brought out 5 Godlings (Moss, U-DO, Jemal, Endovior, Traume and Shara). [/sblock]




[sblock] Can I just start by saying that I enjoyed this first 'encounter' the developments were very intriguing and generally well played/written. We are suppose to be young godlings so the series of misunderstandings, rash decisions and 'mistakes' suits the situation. Our first conflict from which we have learnt many things (_and if I was DM I'd say everyone has agained a level_!) I look forward to more of the same

Next I think the different understandings of the cause of the War that FreeXenon refers to are easily reconciled if we establish that these godlings of ours are NOT omnisentient and as such interpret things from their own perspectives. Ergo U-DO noticed Tocho encouraging conflict between the Magi and non-Magi and interpreted this as him granting favour to the Magi to destroy the other tribe. This may not have been the _Truth_ but for a rash young godling it was close enough

Two other things I find quite ironic 
1.that the mortal humanoids are primarily descended from my Watchers - which makes Traume the god of Death also something of an All-Father!!  It explains why humanoids are the major harbingers of death in the Worlds of Life amd amongst other things it establishes a Spirit-Flesh-Spirit anthropogeny (sorry thats the antropologist in me)

2. that Jemal god of the Undead has as a result of this First War become the champion of the right to 'Life' (well unlife at least) which really would paint him as a 'good guy'. Conversely Endovior and U-DO have become the 'nemesis entities'  (_whats the plural of nemesis?_) not necessarily bad but definately not the most popular godlings in existance 

*And as another observation*

We seem to be resolving into two _very loose _ 'factions'
*Tocho-Moss-Traume* (creators of living things who are going through the process of establishing relationships)

*vs*

*U-DO-Endovior-Jemal* (creators of forces and principles)

*Shara* has acted as arbitrator so far and the other godlings have faded into the background/not been involved.

Actually if Armin is no longer active can I suggest that Shara become the uber-diety (DM) as it seems that as we move into developing nations and races etc things are going to become more confusing[/sblock]


Seeohtoo- lol. I think Seeohtoo needs to be personified and given an Avatar


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2005)

OOC: You guessed right. He did just claim that one side destroyed the other as a storyline enhancement (What else would happen. Thats like a Blackhawk Helecopter VS a tribe of spear throwers), and He claimed Tocho did it just because it WAS his people, and Endovior doesn't deserve to have EVERYTHING blamed on him.

_And God said let there be Satan, so people don't blame everything on me. And God said let there be Lawyers, so people don't blame everything on Satan._


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 8, 2005)

((OOC: Keep in mind, Jemal, that those not gifted with magic will advance technologically much more quickly, as their reliance on magic is nonexistent.

edit: Although within the short span of time, yes, magicusers would've wtfpwnt the normal humans.

Edit2: I'm not much appreciating U-DO's supposed to stance as an uberdeity.  He has no followers and a single unreachable avatar - yet he is just as powerful, if not more powerful, than the rest of the deities; he claims the power to kill other deities and wipe out the mortal races if he's displeased.))


----------



## Albedo (Jul 9, 2005)

Followers isn't the only way Gods have to gain their powers. U-DO draws his powers from nature, the general universe and balance. And when has he ever claimed the ability to kill other gods? As for destroying the mortal races, any god has the POWER to do so. I'm just as powerful as the other God's here. Besides, U-DO doen't have the ability to create. His skills are focused more in destruction than they are lifebringing (Because the vast majority of the other Gods are lifebringers, thats just balanced). lastly, I would like to point out that you that other gods too claim the ability to destroy mortal races in one shot. Endovior and Tocho made the claim that they could wipe out all my avatars and followers they forgot I didn't have. I use one volcano and you call me the Ubergod of destruction.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 9, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Edit2: I'm not much appreciating U-DO's supposed to stance as an uberdeity.  He has no followers and a single unreachable avatar - yet he is just as powerful, if not more powerful, than the rest of the deities; he claims the power to kill other deities and wipe out the mortal races if he's displeased.))




_U-DO the Enigmatic, the Hand of Fate, Karmic Nature and the Bringing of Balance_

it seems to me that U-DO as a godling either has one of those 'alien' portfolio's 'beyond the comprehension of mortals' or has visions of grandeur verging on megalomania which for a godling with cosmic power is a problem but a problem we should all keep IN GAME. (eg Traume has concluded the U-DO is arrogant, slightly uncaring of the created and makes rash decisions, which is nothing to do with Albedo). You know personally I could see U-DO being a god favoured by Druids (and militant enviroterrorist) - as well as Moss and Tocho of course

*Anyway*

Without an established rule set as to how godlings gain power (through followers or action) we can't really be questioning relative power levels at this point - only that we all have about the same power and that half of us have used it to create creatures whilst the others have channeled it into different directions (philosophies).

What I'd suggest is that we take a leaf out of games like Black & White and have divine power gain based on invoking *Awe* from the created. So U-DO's volcano and its destruction is going to invoke as much Awe in the mortal witneses as is Moss creation of the Treants, Endoviors displays of Arcane power or my Sheparding of deceased Spirits. But then we need an arbitrator to monitor our Awe-inspiring Acts.

Of course if we base power gain on numbers of followers then _I win_ since eventually plants, animals and humanoids ALL die and become my Spirits (unless Jemal steals them first)

hmm Jemal as a Satan figure (or worse a lawyer) - interesting model...


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 9, 2005)

(( But I will warn you that if you should act against the mortals, or any other, you shall be re-introduced to death, by force if neccesary.

My destruction was not absolute, as it could have been, and I left the seeds of life to take their place in the cycle of death, the rebirth.))

(( Although yes, these things should be handled in-game.  I was just pointing something out that I thought would be problematic in the long run - no offense was intended.  I'm enjoying this immensely so far ; I wonder how long it'll be until the world is stable enough to actually play in. =P ))


----------



## Albedo (Jul 9, 2005)

I will just point out as well that those quotes mostly pertain to minions and followers, not gods. And the reason why I did mention that destruction was not absolute is because I spared well over half of the village involved in the volcano incident. As for the comment to Jemal, that was a warning, and in terms of how much Gods can warn or bost, it really doesn't matter what you say, it matters what you do.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 9, 2005)

*New God in Town*

OOc: I hope its ok if I just jump in like this...

_Out of the pain and passion of the deaths of mortal beings, human and watcher and ent and all else sentient, a great cry echoes out of the worlds, and a light appears on the sight of the last battle of the First War. This light fades, and instead stands a new god, born not of gods, but of the hopes and fears and passions and deaths of the creations of the gods. Here stands Jo'karr, god of mortal destiny. He is advocate and inspiration, and as he awakens to the universe for the first time, he roars. Jo'Karr appears as a tall human made of molten silver, with a long, pleated hakama of gold. _

Jo'Karr is devoted to the mortal races, he brings the gift of inspiration. For in inspiration, mortals learn of art and music and the creation of better tools to make their lives better, more tolerable. But in this inspiration, some mortals learn of better killing instruments, to shape their surroundings according to their liking by bloodshed. To Jo'Karr, this is appropriate, since he is born of both aspects of mortal life.

Alignment: Neutral
Portfolio: Mortals, Inspiration
Domains: Knowledge, Creation, Destruction

OOC: I'm a friend of Perriculum, and this game sounds absolutley awesome.  Please tell me if my first post has any mistakes in it.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 9, 2005)

OOC: Wow, my invert has been born. I'm not sure if hes gonna like me much though . One born of the universe, one born of the creations of the gods, both for the same reason, but probably gonna be on different sides. Whooda Thunk It.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 9, 2005)

OOC: My God is ok right? I hope I'm not stepping on too many toes... er... divinities... I'm not sure I am your invert though, you bring balance to the universe itself, I just advocate for the little guys in the grand scheme of things, at least, the little guys cabable of appreciating the fact that the universe even exists.


----------



## periculum (Jul 9, 2005)

ooc: I second the motion appointing shara as over-deity (dm). Selanial has become too distant and complacent in the affairs of god and mortal. also i have no qualms over the misinterpretation of the start of the first war, it has generated very interesting reactions and relations among the deities. I would like to mention though, that whether or not U-Do actively tries to cultivate followers, or even claims having any, any deity that impacts the world, and thereby mortals, would eventually here praise, or pleading, from those mortals. dropping a volcanoe on them would not go unnoticed, and they would thenceforth attempt to stay in ones good graces.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 9, 2005)

ooctoTonguez
[sblock]


> We seem to be resolving into two very loose 'factions'
> Tocho-Moss-Traume (creators of living things who are going through the process of establishing relationships)
> 
> vs
> ...




Hmm, no idea why you think U-DO is with myself and Jemal. It seems to me that we're adversaries, what with his obsession over the sancitity of the universe, and his open threats against us. Currently, I'm neutral to the first group (though not after this post  ), hostile with U-DO, and friendly with Jemal.
[/sblock]

ooctoJochannan
[sblock]
In any event, if you spend a minute looking around (both IC and OOC), you'll note that I'm doing much the same as you seem to be planning on, only I'm doing it on a metaphysical level, as opposed to your physical. If you'd take the time to stop by Endovior's palace, you could probably join our half of the alliance.
[/sblock]

As Moss's avatar does this, this new 'Seeohtoo' briefly rushes into Endovior's Palace through the portal inside the volcano (if you remember, the mages settle near portals, and the volcano erupted under the settlement...), snuffing fire as it went. Endovior's counterstrike was swift and brutal. He took a moment to analyze the foreign gas, prepare a means of annulling it's malign properties (converting it back to beneficient oxygen), and execute this plan. It was not the most thought-out plan. As Endovior cast his new spell, much of this 'Seeohtoo' was converted to oxygen, and his fires burst ever greater, well past the point of exploding. His palace was built to withstand the explosive power typical to a sun, and was rellatively unharmed (although dozens of magelings were inadvertently fried). The planet, on the other hand... the planet was half-immolated. As pure oxygen spreads through the volcano, the heat quickly causes one explosion, which is followed by a raging firestorm, that sreads outwards with the spell, destroying everything that it comes across. Fourtunately, Endovior's countermove came so close after Moss's move, that only half of the planet was cooked (the 'Seeohtoo' had only spread so far before it was all converted to oxygen then to fire). (it is to be noted that a most of the desert tribe of mages lived, despite their presence in the burned region, as the desert is an effective natural barrier to a firestorm, as it contains little that burns... not to mention magical countermeasures)

Endovior is quite angry, though, and he bellows at Moss.

"Moss! You warmongering fool! You caused this! None of this would have happened had you not attempted to kill all animate beings on the world with your vile new death weapon, 'Seeohtoo'! Try it again, and I swear that I will rally my forces against your plants, and bring fire and ruin to the forests that you have created."


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 9, 2005)

Moss's response comes not in words, and not through avatars.

In one swift moment, every mortal and every animal within the remains of the Great Forest find the plants swelling up to quell their life forces.

Plant and Fungi form into packs, sprout spines, and make their way out into the desert, moving slowly, gifted with near nondependence on water. They move out with one intention - kill all that Magic touches.

---

Moss thunders into Endovior's palace, a shapeless form that solidifies into a giant sphere; a mouth appears, directly below a single eye. Moss screams across the cosmos, a sound so loud that the mortal races no longer hear it through their sages but hear it from the skies.

YOU MONSTER
YOU HAVE STRUCK AGAINST BALANCE AND ORDER
YOU HAVE STRUCK AGAINST LIFE ITSELF
YOU BRING FLAMES AND DEATH TO THE MORTAL RACES
YOU ARE VILE, HEATHEN, ENEMY TO THOSE THAT LIVE!

YOUR FOLLOWERS SHALL BE SLAIN, HANGED FROM THE TREES AND LEFT AS A SYMBOL OF WHAT WE DO TO DEVILS.

HUMANS SHALL NEVER AGAIN TOUCH THE WORLD OF THE PLANTS. WE SHALL BLEED ANATHEMA TO THE MORTALS YOU AID : OUR BLOOD SHALL BE VENOM UNTO THEM.

WE SHALL HUNT YOUR FLESHED DEMON SPAWN ACROSS THE WORLDS AND SLAUGHTER THEM WHERE THEY WALK FOR THEY FOLLOW THE WAY OF THE FLAME AND THE SLAYER OF WORLDS.


Moss's exit was as quick as his entrance, and his next stop was not return to his place outside of mortal influence ; He would lay himself atop the remains of the forest, and his children would become bearers of venom and acid. They would thrive under the massive barrier that was Moss, and when he lifted, what was once pure and green would become violet and deathly.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 9, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> ooctoTonguez
> [sblock]
> Hmm, no idea why you think U-DO is with myself and Jemal. It seems to me that we're adversaries, what with his obsession over the sancitity of the universe, and his open threats against us. Currently, I'm neutral to the first group (though not after this post  ), hostile with U-DO, and friendly with Jemal.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]Yes when I said it seems the godlings are resolving into factions I didn't mean coalitions but more philosophical stands. Moss and Tocho and Traume aren't exactly friendly either but they approach things in a similar way. I admit that U-DO is not easily grouped with Endovior but if he is to be grouped than that seems as good a place as any )plus it may have been my own bias as both Endovior and U-DO have got Traume alarmed). Of course with cosmic beings such as these godlings who knows whats going to happen. I just find it amazing that the creation of the universe is such a violent affair! [/sblock]

As Seeohtoo spreads to choke all life ony to be converted to oxygen and explosive flame Traume calls the Watchers of the Fourth Company to rise. Even the Nightwing spreads its wings and pockets of life remain untouched by the destructive fires.

Many are those who die in its wake and these are called to the Place that Traume has made for them. But the fire is absorbed into the bodies of the Watchers and they become the Fiery ones. Traume causes others of the Watchers to bind Seeohtoo and Oxygen and these become the Savage Winds. Traume also sets others to replair the blasted stone of the earth and these become the Earthen forms and last he sets others tobring the Waters of Life to replenish the scolded ground and these become the Watery Ones, Fire Air Earth and Water the Elemental forms

And Traume calls to all existance 
"See these my children the Feiry Ones and the Savage Winds, the Earthen Forms and Watery Ones. These shall be as arbiters of your power in this World and shall control and care for each of these powers, that never again shall they be beyond our power to control. Death is mine to give and I claim this right to control what is mine. All you who unleash your power into the Worlds of Life. Know this

I AM the End of All Things and I am Watching. "​


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 9, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> [sblock] I just find it amazing that the creation of the universe is such a violent affair! [/sblock]




(( And Moss is only being violent to protect his creations! =O ))


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 9, 2005)

Jochannan said:
			
		

> Jo'Karr
> Alignment: Neutral
> Portfolio: Mortals, Inspiration
> Domains: Knowledge, Creation, Destruction




Traume turns and sees something new rising from the ashes of the First War and is curious.
A new godling has arisen, one born from the hearts of mortals, for truely the spirit of the Divine is in the hearts of their mortal children.

He extends a paternal hand to this new young one  curious of what he might become.

"Welcome Jo'Karr born of mortal hearts"


(ooc _nice to have you on board. Your intro looks good to me, the only conflict you might have is with Tocho (Perriculum) in his role as god of competiton but inspiration and competiton seem like natural partners to me_)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2005)

In the wake of the destruction came Jemal, enraged beyond sanity, to deliver a mesage.  

"You want death?  You want destruction? You want to toy with these beings?  Your creations bring nothing but pain and suffering.  The only ones who have a chance at peace are those I have given immortality, for they need not worry about pain and death.  We will bring our gift to the rest of the mortals so that all can benefit from it.  I declare henceforth that the Undead will no longer peacefully co-exist with the living, for such is impossible.  We will bring our 'gift' to all creation!"

And with that, the undead began their crusade against the living, Jemal watching but not directly interfering.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 9, 2005)

_As death and the works of the gods spread throughout the worlds, a now rather crispy Jo'Karr stands as solid and motionless as before.  To the gods and the sages and the priests, he speaks._

_"In my first moments of life, I considered MAGIC and COMPETITION to be my allies, both give tools to mortals to shape their own destiny without actually interfering, as I do.  Now I see only the boundless rage of the millions recently murdered by the genocidal recklessness of MAGIC and the divine intervention of the PLANTS.  Unto DEATH, I extend thanks, for providing my creators with a fate worthy of them beyond their end.  I say unto PLANTS, so yeh breed poison and unnecessary death, so now my creators take my INSPIRATION and form poisons to use against you, and the mages of mortals take my INSPIRATION to craft new spells with which to force you back.  Unto MAGIC, I shall deal with you soon enough, but now it is the PLANTS who feel the passions of mortals.  Let it be known to ALL!!!  If there is a doom upon the mortals it will be of THEIR OWN CREATION AND NOONE ELSES!!!"_


----------



## Endovior (Jul 9, 2005)

Endovior gets even more angry at this last by Moss, and his shout reverberates throughout the cosmos.

"You DARE to blame ME for this?  You try to kill all animate life in the world, and you blame me for what occurs when I cannot stop you?  Very well.  Vendetta upon you, Moss.  May you wither and die.  Let the forests burn!"


Endovior sends chests full of Wands of Fireball to each guild in existence, with the following message: "Moss, the God of Plants, has declared war upon animate life.  Protect yourselves.  Use these wands to destroy all plant life, before it destroys you."  As the mages mobilize, Endovior also sends his Elementals forth, as an army, to burn and destroy all forests.  He also sends the Efreeti out (as leaders of armies), and even the Mephits are mobilized for war.

The result of this strike is devastating.  Elementals are immune to poison, having no real anatomy, and they are invariably on the front lines.  The rest of the army merely hides behind them, and uses their ranged abilities to burn as they please.  As a result of this clever strategy, initial casualties are minimal as all forests near any portal are swiftly burned.  This initial strike accomplished, Endovior's armies organize for assaults against larger, more distant forests.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 9, 2005)

And Moss looks out upon creation, weeping.

He sends a message to the deities who have shared their homes here.

I stepped into a world unlike any other
And I laid down the foundations for life
You took my efforts in jest; you kill what I have birthed
And no more shall I defend a forsaken world.

Moss goes silent as the Elementals reign their attack. With no Deity to lead them, the plantae are confused, and unprepared. Wildfires scorch the plants, and, in the time of a few weeks, the single massive forest is reduced to ash. In the wake of the flame, oxygen is used up en masse; it is not long before what little is left to breathe is clung to by the fleshy races; but, with time, they shall suffocate and meet their demise.

Moss's voice to the deities is no longer strong and full, but stricken with sorrow.

This universe is not worthy of life.  It's deities do not understand the intricacies.
You kill for revenge, out of spite.  These are not divine things.
I gave life to the Plantae, and I did what was necessary to defend them.
And in all things, you were hungry for power.  You struck against them ceaselessly.

Leave Prime to the undead.
I beg you leave the Children to flourish, for they are untainted by your touch and the pains of free will.


If Moss still remains, no more is heard from him.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 9, 2005)

OOC:RobotRobotI, does this mean your dropping out, starting a new god or just staying quite for awhile (It'd be a real shame to lose you, you were a good player).

U-DO watched amused as the forces of Endovior drive through the planet, annihilating plantlife as they go. But Endovior fails to notice one thing. The volcano for some reason has not let up its plant defenses. The plants there are stronger, immune to fire, magic resistant, and capable of smiting even the fire elementals with ease. For Endovior, and the rest of the gods, caught up in their ideas of the "now", failed to realize that the volcanic eruption did not just destroy. Natural Selection had taken its course, and those that survived and regrew and were now many times stronger than what the origional inhabitants had been. And so now, a red forest grew, inhabited by fierce, fiery monsters and powerful trees that noone had seen the like of before. Moss and Tocho had given birth to their creations, but it was U-DO who gave them a motivation to evolve. As the red forest grew, U-DO decreed to Moss, "Even if you must go, dear Diety, the way of life shall continue. I shall assure this."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2005)

In the wake of the fires came the Undead, their numbers ever-growing and their hatred for the living reaching new bounds.  What little plantlife remained protected by U-DO's Evolution could not make enough air for the mortals to breath, and those who could ended up living within it.  Jemal saw this, saw the anger and the hatred permeating the entire planet, and opened the book, a book he had taken from Endoviors palace.  

"Hatred begets hatred, from now on any soul that dies in anger, in hatred, in Sin, shall be sent to this place and spend the rest of eternity in suffering!" He read a page from the book out loud, arcane powers older than any existance, too powerful even for most gods, and the planet imploded upon itself.  But somehow, the forest survived.. The undead survived.. The people survived.  They weren't here anymore, but where on other planes of existance, ones Jemal then claimed as his own exclusive domain... HELL, and the plane of Negative Energy, the new source of the power of the Undead.


And so Jemal became not only the god of the Undead, but the God of the Damned.

OOC: I like Jemal as Satan. ... also extends his 'competition' with Traume for souls.. hehe


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 9, 2005)

(( We blew up the world.

Moss, the creator of plant life, is gone.

What's there left to do? ))


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> (( We blew up the world.
> 
> Moss, the creator of plant life, is gone.
> 
> What's there left to do? ))




Theres always the option of creating a new god and a new world (After all there is more than one planet)


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 9, 2005)

(( And start over from scratch?

No thanks. ))

(Edit: But... of course, Moss can't just leave the world alone.  He needs to be worshipped, it's just how he is.)

On the First of the Children, the Third Planet from the First Sun, Moss has returned. This world is seperated into three continents; the northernmost continent, furthest from the sun and enternally frozen. The second and third continents are directly opposite eachother, on opposing sides of the planet, with a thin, long land bridge running along the equater to connect an eastern coast to a western coast.

This pair of twin of continents has already felt Moss's gift, and are covered in forest at the northern and southern reached, forming seamlessly into a sharp jungle along and near the equater.

Moss once again grants his gift of Sentience to this world, but takes a different approach. Rather than create a race of Knowledge [who, as we have seen, have a tendency to be slaughtered by their idiot neighbors], he creates a race of small, expedient creatures, bipedal and humanoid, but without the head; they are leafy and their bodies are covered in slime.

He calls them the vinemen. They will protect the world while the Treants grow from seedlings to return to their former glory.

Any other deity who touches upon this planet will be made aware that Moss will not simply combat outside influence : he will destroy it entirely. Any deities will be able to track the thought imbedded in them to the mass that floats across space; and the suggestion will be placed that they speak to him before interfering.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 10, 2005)

As Moss leaves, Endovior recalls his forces, leaving the mages with a single message.

"It is finished.  We have won."

Then Jemal destroyed the world, creating another plane.  And Endovior sighed.

"Well, that was pointless."

Gathering his power, Endovior left.  He did not leave the universe, but he did transcend to another plane... a plane of Fire.  His palace, damaged by the destruction of many of it's portals, went with him, along with many magelings.  And for a period, he waited, planning greater things.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 10, 2005)

U-DO wanders around surveying the damage dealt by the second war and Jemal's rash retaliation. He goes to where Endovior's planet used to be, and collected floating debris from the destroyed portals. Then he descended to the negetive energy plain and collected the artifacts that had been carried by Endvoiors followers when Jemal's blast took the planet. Afterwards, he compressed a chunk of land into 10 diamonds. Venturing forth to the planes of fire, hell, and negetive energy, as well as paying visits to the frozen continent, one of the continents inhabited by Moss and the sun, he began collecting energies and lifeforms. In the end, he had diamonds carrying negetive energy, fire, cold, positive energy, magic, earth, air, force, chaos, and law. He then broke down the magical components of the portal shards and Endovior's artifacts and used them to embue/merge the 10 diamonds into a misty globe. He then placed the globe inside the very core of the third planet, where it will sit until it is considered needed, just like the Avatar in the sun.


----------



## periculum (Jul 10, 2005)

In the aftermath of the devestation, and the loss of prime, Tocho sifts through the remains and quickly locates his quarry. On a small shard of prime, a mile maybe 2 in diameter, live the surviving red plants born of competition and destruction. Within this tiny forest can also be found a few of the animals that once lived on prime, including a dozen humans. Tocho lassos this chunk of earth and ferrys it to the fourth planet. He deposits it near the center of the pangea continent upon this fourth planet. From these remains a great citidel is constructed, which radiates life and civilization to cover the landmass. Soon the band of blood red plants is visible from space, and the humans stock their defenses. The rituals of death become very important to them, as undead mar their existence, thus every casualty is met with the way of the glittering path. They also have learned the danger that magic presents, and practice the art only fearfully and with upmost care, and deal not with creatures that imminate magic for such creatures are too unpredictable to be trusted (no dealings with efreeti or mephits). As for plants, the bode a healthy rivalry, still competing with them but definitely not seeking their destruction, for the two's fate are now entertwined within the atmosphere. They even create agriculture, a symbiotic practice in which they tend and care for the plants, and ensure a future generation to the plant, in exchange for food upon maturity.

And Tocho's wolves switched targets, no longer focusing on U-Do they turn their attention to Endovior and the agents thereof. And the most devout of Tocho's human followers soon become like the wolf and become lycanthrope through their occult practices. They become the most powerful of Tocho's minions, and the most skillfull of hunters, and these he sends after the Undead.

The world may be gone, but life and the universe continues.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 10, 2005)

Birth: The Gods are created

Life Brings Life: After the creation of the Gods, they too made their own planets, lifeforms, and followers.

Life Brings Death: New beings keep popping up and interacting, including Tocho who brings competition to the world, and this led to The First War.

Death Brings Death: Gods unhappy with the results of the first war plot to gain revenge, and this brings about the start of the second war. The final result was the destruction of the world.

Rebirth: The peices of the planet are salvaged, and in return used to bring about the start of a newer, wiser, and stronger generation of followers.

And so the cycle repeats itself and the balance is sustained. U-DO is pleased.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 10, 2005)

_Momentarily stunned and drifting in the void of space, a now VERY crispy Jo'Karr watches helplessly as his mortal creators suffer under the malice and recklessness of their gods. Jo'Karr collects himself, and settles on the largest chunk of the world he was born on. He gathers corpses of all manner of mortal beings, and builds a great forge, sheilded from the other gods. Weeks pass, and then Jo'Karr emerges, covered in black soot and smelling strongly of sulfur. He travels to Endovior's fortress._

_"Lord of Magic, I have thought long and hard on what I would say to you upon our meeting. I could war with you, personally. I have no illusions of defeating you, but neither could you hope to defeat me. We would be deadlocked in battle forever, and your destructive tendencies would be effectively contained forever. But I have other enemies to fight, and in a way, magic is almost as much a part of me as it is of you. I was born of mortals, blessed with your magic. I have a proposal, Lord of Magic, a solution. DEATH has created elementals to try and guard against catastrophies of magic, but they were inneffective. I have forged a new mortal race, in secret. They have the life-spans of the Ents, and the ferocious forms of the beasts. They are the wisest, most beautiful, most terrible, most powerful mortals yet. They are my avitars, they are my will incarnate. They will be my weapons against the undead, and against the violent servants of the other gods. But they are not complete, they need your power. I ask that you saturate my Angels with your magic, make them strong. Between the two of our power, they will be able to stop any one god save DEATH himself from interfering directly upon the mortal worlds. In return, you may ask any similar favor of me, at any time in the future. You surely must see the advantage of this, since the Angels will serve as a check upon your own power as well, such a display will greatly help pursuade the other gods to not war with you."_


----------



## periculum (Jul 11, 2005)

((OOC: How many planes do we have now?
Traumes Plane
Shara's Plane
Negative Eneregy/Hell
Endoviors Palace
Doesnt Algennis have a plane?
And the Mortal Plane

and now we have angels added to the residents of the outer planes. getting a prety good playing field built up, the loss of the world doesnt seem very severe anymore, not when you think about it. All that came before was a mere blip in the timeline of the universe and creation, we have an infinity of possibilities before us.))


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 11, 2005)

(( It's only a big playing field if you plan on stepping into someone else's house.  Only one  of the listed planes are free-for-all; the rest are all owned and controlled by a given deity.

Are we going to use the third planet [the one Moss has moved to] or the Fourth planet [the one Tocho moved to?]  It seems pointless to do two, since they'll never really interfere with eachother. ))


----------



## Albedo (Jul 11, 2005)

OOC: See, heres where we have to find a method for devising a prime material plane. Right now all we can do is wait for one of the gods to come up with an overblown scheme before anything really major happens.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

OOC[sblock]Thanks for the votes for the "DM postition". We should give Armin some time - from his post count and the last time he posted it does not look like he posts much and is pretty new to hte boards. I would not want to yank this out from under him. If there is not much response soon I will create another IC Thread and an OOC thread and we can continue from there. 

Things are really crazy. From everyting that has happened I coud swear that we were relatives of the Greek Pantheon (the most meddling of the pantheons). Interesting and violent devlopments here.

We have several planes, 2 solar systems and now 6 planets (in the primary system) and possibly a small asteroid belt (results from the development of Jemel's Plane. There has been a crazy amount of posting here. Keep it up - or you could slow down so I can catch up. Time to catch up the Timline... Oi!!! 

Welcome Periculum. This is all your fault!       (Just Kidding!!) As far as stepping on toes, Armin's Deity's portfolio covers Destiny as far as I remember, but I do not think that will be a problem. 

I will post something IC soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Endovior (Jul 11, 2005)

ooc: Endovior's Plane is basically the Elemental Plane of Fire.  That being said, I would note that the other 7 planets are still inhabited, including by armed mages with Artifacts.

Endovior waits silent for a time after Jo'Karr speaks.  Eventually, he responds.

"You don't need my aid, God of Mortals; and it would not be advantageous for me to give it to you.  I will not set myself up for another betrayal.  If your angels wish arcane power, they can apprentice themselves under the mages scattered throughout the worlds; they shall not receive the gift of Sorcery from my essence.  Now go.  I am busy, and shall not tolerate interruption."

And indeed, it does seem to be so... innumerable fire-type beings are swarming over the entirety of the plane, constructing massive structures.  But before Jo'Karr has a chance to do so, Endovior stops for just a moment.

"One thing: if you would oppose Jemal, you will need Divine power, not Arcane power.  Enlighten your followers, and teach them of yourself, and you will discover that both you and they profit from the exchange."

That being said, Endovior vanishes to another part of the plane, leaving an unsaid hint that he would be very displeased to be followed.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 12, 2005)

_Jo'Karr returns to his forge, and spends some time contemplating the words of the lord of MAGIC.  Upon the Second World of Mortals, the angels descend, and forge in the skies a great citadel, the Ziggurat of Jo'Karr.  By the force of Jo'Karr's will, the fortress hovers forever untouched by the waters, and the FAILURE below.  In this fortress, great libraries without books and forges without results, and halls of art and music without artists fill the many long corridors.  Laboratories both mundane and arcane fill the highest towers, but without records or tools with which to conduct experiments.  In the center of the citadel, upon a great dais stands Jo'Karr, motionless and resolute.  The angels complete their first task by forging thousands of portals to the other worlds of mortals, and then begin their second task.  The angels spread out throughout the worlds, as paragons of mortal existence.  They serve as exemplars to the other races, and bekon them all to come to the Ziggurat.  Mortals of all kinds flock to find Jo'Karr, to pray to him and ask him to teach them to be like his angels.  But Jo'Karr stays silent and motionless, he reveals no secrets, but all who look on him understand what he is.  Jo'Karr is the divine potential in every mortal, the ultimate version of the hope that his angels embody.  Soon, the halls of his citadel, the forges and music halls and laboratories fill with artists and arcanists, smiths and scientists.  In Jo'Karr, mortals see what they can create, what they can do, and set out to do it.  And as the first races learn and grow, so do the angels, forever setting higher goals to be reached.  _


----------



## Albedo (Jul 12, 2005)

And while Jo'Karr sits on his dais, U-DO wanders over to the great citadel. He takes one look around before he confronts the newborn god. "Very admirable, the idea of enhancing mortals is. But how utterly foolish you go about it. We have here but another potentiol Endovior. I hope you shall come to see the error of your ways. Take a look at you great citadel one more. While you applaud the greatness you create, you ignore the dirt and waste that comes with it. Indeed, in the labs and forges, destruction from failed experiments lays waste to many lives. In your halls art is defiled by those who themselves cannot believe they can compete with the works. Music and the sharing of knowledge bring differences in opinion and eventually spawn hate. In your quest to make mortals more powerful, you forget to warn them, to teach them, of the consequences of their actions. If left unguided, they will bring about their own destruction and possibly the destruction of everything else too."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 12, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer (Goddess of Light, Wisdom, and Life)*

_The Aelves live quietly and peacfully within the great forests of Prime. They quietly farm, hunt and develop divine and arcane magics to live peacfully and harmoniously within the the Plantae. They forge spells to hide themselves from the warring humans and to call upon the powers of nature revering Moss and Shara as their primary patrons. They see to Torrana, U-Do, and Selanial as their secondary patrons to learn from, and gain wisdom from their teachings. They pratice the arts of combat and war as the humans will soon come and war with them, for it seems to be their nature: the path of destruction and death.

Fires rage through the atmosphere of the planet known as Prime, snuffing out life as it roils forth. The divine energies and the great cries of the mortals cause the the Phaenix to awaken from its deep slumber with rage in its heart. It can feel the wrath of the Godlings being unleashed carelessly on the mortals and the prime. The Phaenix bursts forth from the earth and its ever growing form grows to an enormous size. Its flaming body envelops much of the forest where the Aelvs live. The great bird's form protects the forest and the Aelvs living within from the deadly flames that just roll off its crimson coat. The newly burgeoning kingdom of the Aelvs knew light for many a week as the Phaenix slowly moves the Aelvs to a safer place. 

As the Phaenix transports the Aelvs, the world formerly known as prime is no more. All that remains in a storm of negative energy and death is a debris field of lifeless chunks of land and death. The energies fo life and light that suffuse the Phaenix protect it and the inhabitants it it transporting through the ravenous storm. The Phaenix moves the Aelven Kingdom to the lands that Moss now calls home to the land of the the 3rd planet in the Primary System, and prepares to set them there. The great Phaenix looks to the core of the world its eyes peering deep and it looks to Moss for acceptance for the children of Shara and Moss.

The phaenix that dwells deep within the heart of the third planet looks, also, looks to Moss who has now taken residence on the third planet. Their eyes collectively peer to the great creator of the Plantae for permission for the Treants, fungus, beasts, Plantae, and Aelves to live in peace on the third planet._


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 13, 2005)

_Jo'Karr remains unmoved, and speaks not in response to KARMA.  Instead, one young female angel, the archangel Alexandra, flies high over the citadel on her silver-feathered wings._

_"My lord, you missunderstand.  My creator does not wish to enhance us mortals per se, but to give us the chance to create our own future without divine interfereance.  If we destroy ourselves, he will not move to prevent it, but should one such as you move to smite us, he will not tolerate it.  _
_"When he forged us, he told us that he realizes he cannot fight the other gods, as much as it would please him to shackle Jemal, Moss, and Endovior for their careless disreguard for the fact that we live and have free wills.  Instead, he wishes to give as many of us as possible the chance to realize our dreams, whatever they may be.  He wishes to serve us, without directly interfering if possible, and let us create our destiny or our doom."_

_OOC: tell me, is this a cool idea or what?  I mean, where else can any mortal from any world go and reach out and touch one of the gods if they want?_


----------



## periculum (Jul 13, 2005)

Tocho finds the actions of Jo'karr to be infuriating. Tocho doesn't mind the competition of another deity, especially when that deity aids in the spread of competitiveness among the mortals. But to presume to create a race of self proclaimed perfection, and then to have that race command all the other races that they should strive to meet this goal, is heresy.

Thus, Tocho's followers use the weapons and knowledge that they forged within Jo'karr's citidel and turn against their angelic superiors, and battle sounds throughout the halls. And Tocho sounds a temporary truce among the city states of the 4th world, who storm the portals. We will see how perfect these beings of Jokarr are as the humans throw off their shackles.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 13, 2005)

U-DO does not rmove his gaze from Jo'karr as he adresses the angel. "And are you really creating your own future, naive one? While his intentions may seem pure, you are all proceeding towards his will. By showing you what he believes you should do, he manipulates you into doing it. If I were to offer steak to a beast, would he be coming from his own free will, or mine? The arts, the forges, the labs, all are just tools for which he uses to groom any mortal who comes along. And what does he want? Simply for his mortals to gain as much power as they can. Why would he do that? Because they would still be HIS mortals. You will owe all of your strength, belief and devotion to him. Even if these are not on his mind now, what of the future? What if, by some fluke of the universe, he became just a tiny bit selfish. Because he spends all of his efforts into you, you are now his only tools to attain his goals. And soon he would manipulate you into doing his selfish will. And then he would become that which he hates. Which you ALL hate. What Jo'karr hasn't realized is that life does not need be in a rush to move foreward, or even need a destination. Not even the strongest of gods can destroy all life, so it is a safe assumption that life will move foreward at its own pace." U-DO then speaks directly to Jo'karr, "While I cannot change your view on what needs to be done, I will ask you to admit to being hippocritical on this matter, so you can be accepting of self critisism. Be aware of any mistakes you make, now and in the future and be ready to correct them. You will affect mortals with your very presence. Accept this and move on. If you can't, I will have to take action if things go wrong."


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 13, 2005)

_Alexandra dives back to her master, though she wished to continue her conversation with KARMA, the rebellion below required her.  Humans, though numerous and capable, find that they cannot damage the citadel itself, no matter what implements or magic they use.  Many mortals die in the in fighting, but the angels seem untouchable.  However, many of the angels are confused, and escape into the sky above to wait out the conflict.  Others organize into small armies, fighting back the human uprising at every turn.  Humans soon find that it is not just the angels with whom they must contend, ents and elementals and watchers and all manner of others split into factions, those who side with the humans, those who side against them, and those who run away as fast as they can.  The humans themselves are not united, and some turn on each other for the sake of petty differences.  At last the rebellion crawls to a halt, with the citadel stained in blood.  _

_The leader of the rebellion, a man of great magical and martial skill, finds himself alone and surrounded by a legion of angels in the dais chamber.  In desperate fury, he lashes out with sword and spell upon Jo'Karr himself, as the angels look on in surprise and horror.  When the man's strength is spent, he realizes that he has done nothing to Jo'Karr, and falls to his knees staring up at the god.  The angels drag him away._

_Jo'Karr remains completely unmoved throughout the rebellion, as though he either isn't aware of it, or doesn't care.  The leaders of the mortals who sided with the angels assemble with the archangels in the dais chamber, and ask of Jo'Karr what he wants to happen to the captured humans, and those who fled.  Jo'Karr remains motionless.  _

_After a time, Alexandra flies up to him, and places her hand on his shoulder.  She turns to the others._

_"This is a mortal affair, and so, he will not intervene."_

_The leaders debate, should they be kind, or cruel?  Should humans be banished, or executed, or given another chance?  One of the watchers suggests: _

_"We should pray for guidance from the other gods, we should pray that Tocho will compromise with us, we should send our best mages to Endovior."_

_In the end, the surviving humans are banished from the citadel for a time, until a better solution can be devised._


----------



## periculum (Jul 14, 2005)

He believes his angels to be untouchable and his citidel indestructable, this Jo'karr is arrogant indeed. This rebellion is far from over, humans shall be slaves to no one, and their will is yet to be broken.
With this Tocho dives into the waters below Jo'karr's citidel, and for a long time is unseen and unheard of. Then with a great tremor the entire planet shakes and Tocho bursts forth upon the back of FAILURE. Together they crash through the walls of the citidel and directly into Jo'karr himself. As the citidel crumbles to peices and angels fall from the sky dead, Jo'karr is driven into the ocean depths where a titanic battle is to be waged.
Meanwhile, lycanthropes and the wolves of Tocho set free the captive humans and aid them in their struggles. Together they start to hold their own against the angels, who though still vastly superior in strength and stamina start to see their brothers fall and their own blood shed. The humans then drink the blood of their fallen foes to gain their power.
The humans also send an emissary to the elves to request their aid against the angels who would presume themselves overlords of all mortals.

OOC: we might want to devise some rules of some kind, some way to determine this deific combat. An opposed d20 role seems the most obvious choice, in which case I request a positive modifier to mine for having Failure's aid.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2005)

periculum said:
			
		

> The humans then drink the blood of their fallen foes to gain their power.



And by Jemal's doings, any Mortal that would dare to partake of another mortals flesh or blood would in doing so join his armies in undeath and sin.  These newest Vampires turned upon those humans around them, slaying indescriminately and damning the souls around them to hell while the bodies rose again.  Then more abominations from all around came, led by Jemal himself, flying overhead, his body infused with arcane powers and his followers wielding both Divine and Arcane powers.  He came through the hole behind Tocho.  "I warned you once.  If you play with the mortals affairs, SO too will I, and I will make EVERYONE regret it!!



> OOC: we might want to devise some rules of some kind, some way to determine this deific combat. An opposed d20 role seems the most obvious choice, in which case I request a positive modifier to mine for having Failure's aid.



OOC: So what penalty do you get for having to face TWO gods?


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 14, 2005)

_Suddenly a great burst of force errupts from the oceans, and Tocho and FAILURE fly back into the air and fall once more into the sea.  Jo'Karr rises into the sky, his eyes red with hate and fury._

_"SO!! You would presume to war with me directly?  Do you have any idea the suffering that the mortals will endure because of your attack?  Inspire conflict all you like!  Mortals thrive on it!  BUT I WILL NOT TOLERATE THIS!!  Jemal, you and I have differences, but those are irrelevant now, all that we both wish to accomplish is threatened by this, I beseech thee... help me, please!"_

_Alexandra, sensing her master's will, gathers the angels and they ascend into the sky and away from the citadel.  As FAILURE's influence and without Jo'Karr's direct influence, the citadel crumbles and falls into the sea, killing all but the undead, who cannot die from such a little thing as drowning._


----------



## Endovior (Jul 14, 2005)

Endovior, who had been silent for a time, speaks to all the Gods.

"Stop this!  I dislike your petty wars, and am prepared to put a stop to them.  Behold, my latest project: the Spellforge."

The other Gods receive an image of a monstrously huge machine, firmly planted within the Plane of Fire.

"It works fairly simply: all the magic power that any magic-user on this plane does not use on any given day is stored within.  At will, I can then direct it at any target I wish.  As an example..."

Meteors rain from the sky over the ruins of the citadel, destroying the Undead still present.  The impact of the falling spheres creates a massive crater, and the shock causes minor earthquakes around the world.

"Know this: in future battles, my magics will strike at both sides, decimating your forces.  Engage in conflict at your own peril."


----------



## periculum (Jul 15, 2005)

OOC: Nothing wrong with your post Endovior, but just a reminder in case you forgot, this is an entirely oceanic world. Most of the conflict is occuring on otherworlds, at least ever since the citidel was destroyed. 
As far as penalties for facing two gods, that would need be discussed just like my bonus for having the beast Failure, but it can definitely be agreed upon that rules are needed. Jo'karrs comment that he can so easily throw me off is a prime example of that, in my mind I don't see it happening but in his he did and we have no way of determining if it was possible. We could always just make stats for our deities (don't know if anyone else has deities & demigods) and play this out under normal d20 combat rules, but that would require considerable time and effort (gods are very complex beings). Does anyone else have a simpler more expedient suggestion?

Thanks to their massive preperations against undead and their devotions to Traume, few slain by the vampires rise again as undead and the humans, with their clerics, are able to face the horde. Meanwhile alchemists and wizards work out a way to distill the power of the angels from their essence without turning to vampirism. Thus suffusing themselves with the same power as their overlords, no more or less.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 15, 2005)

you can't really give any of us stats though. We are not using standard abilities or portfolios, and we are not playing in a style portrayed by any WotC product. What we need to do is just consider what each gods specialties and try to consider the viewpoints of both beings on what they can and cannot do. Limit yourself in a way that makes the game fun for everyone.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2005)

OOC: 
*GAH! just posted big long well worded reply then accidentally hit back button on explorer!!!  Must re-write*
OK We're having a slight problem here.. GOD-MODING.  It may sound strange seeing as how this IS a 'diety roleplay' but it IS a problem.  
EX: Tocho Attacks Jo'kar.  Jo'kar posts chucking him off with ease.
EX: Jemal creates undead, Tocho says no he doesn't. (Also, I'ld like to point out that the Alcemists/wizards wouldn't have TIME to distill the power b/c the whole battlefield ended up decimated within moments.)
There are others but those are the two most recent ones.

Now we can't ban ALL God-moding in this game b/c of the simple fact that.. well... WE'RE GODS!!!!
BUT, we can institute a couple of rules.  NOW, I've been in several succsesful Free-Form RPGS (by succsesful I mean ones that ran for months/Years and didn't die out young).  Now some of the rules from those we can't use, but there are the two MAJOR ones which apply even to GODS.  I would like to propose we use these.

Rule 1 : You cannot post what happens to another God.. You can post what you DO to them, but not how they react or how it affects them.  IE: "I throw a punch at Traume" is acceptable.  "I Hit Traume in the face, sending him flying" is not.

Rule 2 :  You cannot change something that has allready been written/posted to say it never happened UNLESS you have a VERY plausible reason.


BTW, what I would like to see happen with this game is that the gods eventually learn to be GODS instead of the squabbling Over-powered Children we're currently acting like.  This way we could basically set up a campaign setting with our very own self-made History, Pantheon, multiverse, multiple planets full of creatures, etc.. and once the gods have 'withdrawn' and stopped directly interfering, set it up as a campaign setting for people to DM in, like was done with Living ENworld or Ebberon or.. well name any campaign setting.  Difference is this would have US in it, all of us.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2005)

IC:

Jemal sighed at the wholesale destruction, and pulled out the book he stole from Endovior.  He read a passage and sent himself out across the universe, to appear physically before all the GODS simultaneously.

"Do you SEE what this fighting accomplishes?  What our interferance causes?  I do not pretend to be innocent of it myself, but I do know this... So long as any of you interferes with the Mortals affairs in any way, they will NOT be left alone by anyone.  We must ALL leave them alone, or they may as well NOT EXIST!"


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 15, 2005)

(( You're riding Failure? You can't ride Failure. Failure will not help you. Failure is a giant tentacled plantmonster that EATS ANYTHING THAT ENTERS THE OCEAN. ... ...

But I suppose I never clarified that, because I never expected anyone to use it as a DEATHMOUNT. ...  Oh well. ))

And without word or action, Shara's immigrants are welcomed to the Third World, Prime II.

And Moss watches as Failure is abused. It seems ironic, for those who would abuse subsentient evil would find that it would devour their own divinity.

How unfortunate.

[EDIT: I would like a post clarifying which races are present on each of the worlds, and what each race is doing on each of those worlds.  I recall reading that there are 'armed magi with artifacts' on every world, but never read that the humans had spread to any world besides Prime, Prime II, and one of the Children.  There are no sentient plants on any world besides Prime II and Failure, and Failure is only sentient in that it knows to OMG EAT EVERYTHING.  Including deities.  Don't abuse what you don't understand.]


----------



## Albedo (Jul 15, 2005)

U-DO enters into the plane of fire and approaches Endovior's new machine. Pulling out the magical globe he had stashed in the third planet, U-DO enters it into the machine, and soon a major change starts to take place. U-DO then confronts Endovior. "You have build a machine that does too much to unsettle the balance. I will not allow you to have the ultimate powers given by this machine to do what you will. So I have added into it a relic of immense power. This relic has been sitting in isolation inside the core of the thrid planet. Inside its magical barrier lies a consciousness. This consciousness is now embedded into your machine, essentially making it a new form of life. It is now no longer under your direct will, so you will not be able to do what you please with it. But this consciousness is that of a newborn child. You must raise this new child, and you may teach it what you will. You may ask of it what you will. But if you abuse this new-found son, it will turn against you. You are now a parent, Endovior. Lets see how you handle responsibility."


----------



## periculum (Jul 15, 2005)

ooc: i like both rules presented by jemal and second the notion to adopt them immediately. I would also like to apologize to jemal and clarify my previous post as i did not mean for it to countradict his. After the initial shock of having their own people spontaneous change into undead vampires, the humans were then quick to take precautions against newly fallen comrades returning as enemies, via the rites of the glittering path. Thus limiting the damage done after the initial carnage. They were then able to hold their own against the undead. I don't recall the battlefield being decimated though. The citidel was destroyed by me before you launched your undead, I assumed you launched them upon the humans back on their homeworld, the 4th world, after the humans were exiled by the angels. Endoviors attack was also upon the 2nd world where the citidel used to be, dealing very little damage except against those (undead?) left behind. I assume they were undead because the destruction was wrought in a way that eliminated the possibility for the rites to the glittering path to be performed. I am willing to concede the point that it could take a while for them to find a safe way of infusing the power of the angels without turning into vampires though, and withdraw my statement that their research was completed, they are however working on such.

I understood failure was an unstoppable eating machine, and assumed it to be very powerful, approaching that of a god. But I do not see how even a god could create something more powerful than a god, and since we are all assumed relatively equal in power, I figured I had a good chance against the beast. And since I am the god of beasts and hunting, if anyone could have taken on Failure, it would have been me.

As far as the planets and their flora/fauna, heres a rough sketch.
Planet 1: Blown up by Jemal, a (lifeless?) asteroid belt is all that remains.
Planet 2: An oceanic world without land, Failure is the only native life.
Planet 3: 3 Continents. A northern one covered in tundra, and two continents on opposite sides of the planet connected by equatorial land bridge. This is the home of Moss's creations, covered in virgin forests tended to by the vinemen, ents, and Fungi. The aelves also reside here, with moss's permission. The aelves seem happy to live in harmony with nature, but are taking many preperations against a war they deem inevitable with the humans. I don't know if anyone deposited animal life other than the aelves here.
Planet 4: Has a single huge Pangea continent with lots of seas and lakes within it. The only plant life on this planet is that which has been corrupted by magic and U-Do, thus all plants are red in color rather than green. Many plants are also poisonous, and all are resistant to fire and magic. This is also the home to the bounty of Tocho, with nearly every kind of animal (that has been created so far) represented. Humans also reside here, in a multitude of city states. These primitive city states spend their time competing with one another, sometimes through war but more often through culture, economy, and science. The humans have become a little paranoid since the world blew up, and experiment with magic only very carefully, implementing as many safeguards as possible for a primitive society. They have also become very devote followers to Traume and the way of the glittering path. Body disposal is a very serious business, as is combating the undead that do pop up, thus they have become sufficiently proficient at battling the creatures.

As far as magic artifacts are concerned, U-Do and Endovior would have to clarify. U-Do supposedly created many artifacts and hid them throughout the universe, but no more specifics than that. And Endovior is constantly giving "gifts".


----------



## periculum (Jul 15, 2005)

IC: Tocho and Failure reemerge from the ocean, and Failure grabs at Jo'karr with his tentacles, intending to return this fight to the ocean depths. Tocho, his mane glistening with moisture and his eyes wild with joy (this is his element), roars defiantly and launches an arrow from his bow, but he dare not leave Failures back.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 15, 2005)

OOC: I'm aware that my attack had no major effect (other then to slay a few undead beings)... it was just a demonstration.  Like a nuke test in a barren wasteland.

Endovior laughs at U-DO's announcement.

"Fool.  Perhaps you should analyze the function of a device before you meddle with it?  Although I suppose I can't entirely blame you... your powers are limited here, within my realm... an advantage of working within a divinely morphic plane that one keeps under careful control.  Of course, the Spellforge would work much better on the Material Plane, but then it would be vulnerable to interference... which is the reason I decided to build it here.  You COULD of course, try to fight me for control of my own realm, but as I currently control all of it, and do not intend to physically leave for a good long time, your effort would be doomed from the start.  You can't take control of a plane like this unless it's owner is away, and even then, it takes a while, at any point of which he can return and stop you.  Lacking this control, there is no real way for you to subvert my forces or devices on any but the most minute fashion, and even then, I can dispell your efforts with a thought.  You're in my domain now, and I cannot be defeated here."

"That being said, perhaps I should explain to you why you failed, and why your effort cannot possibly succeed.  Know this: the Spellforge is the ultimate subverter.  All that enters it is broken down and used for it's own purposes.  Any magic, any power, any force that enters it only increases it's power, and as I control it, all that enters it becomes my power.  It can also consume beings, although those beings have to physically enter it...  But I digress.  You have... placed this entity into my machine, expecting to gain control.  You may as well place food within the stomach of a human, expecting it to control the human.  But if you don't believe my statement, just wait.  You will note the truth of my statement in... 5, 4, 3, 2, 1... NOW!"

A bone-chilling scream resounds across the plane, and volcanos erupt most everywhere.  The Plane of Fire experiences a brief DOUBLING of it's temperature, accompanied by spectacular flames.  The Spellforge trembles, and it glows with an incredible magic aura.  Then, all is still, and everything slowly begins returning to normal.

"In the future, do not attempt such a thing.  Even a God could be consumed by the Spellforge, if he was fool enough to enter it in corporeal form.  Although, I must thank you... that meal has provided me with a large amount of power.  In thanks, I will refrain from channeling power as destructive essence against your very being for daring to enter my domain!  Do note that this is a one-time favor, and shall not be repeated.  Now begone!"


----------



## Albedo (Jul 15, 2005)

U-DO shares in Endovior's laughter. "And you call ME the fool. You do not realize that thats exactly why I put my device into your spellforge. To be broken down. Its just like a virus in the stomach of a human. Little by little it alters your machine and makes it even more under its own power. As for being converted to be under you power, thats what it was designed to avoid. You ONLY control magic and the plane of fire, while it draws its own forces from everywhere else to prevent you from taking control of it, just as it would do with beings who command other powers with fire and magic. Your efforts are indeed futile. Your precious magical device has now ingested the consciousness, and so it is now possessed with the spirit I warned you of. This spirit is empowered just as much as your own little Spell-Forge. If you recall, it is also born of a part of the plane of fire you command. Even now it is gaining strength and momentum as your silly machine powers itself up. You cannot dodge this responibility. Now I suggest you raise your new child before it raises himself."

"And lastly, arrogant Endovior, do presume automatic superiority to me just becasue we are currently in your playground. Unlike you, I have not flaunted my powers carelessly for all the world to see. You cannot begin to comprehend what I can do, and how it pertains to you."


----------



## Albedo (Jul 15, 2005)

periculum said:
			
		

> As far as magic artifacts are concerned, U-Do and Endovior would have to clarify. U-Do supposedly created many artifacts and hid them throughout the universe, but no more specifics than that. And Endovior is constantly giving "gifts".




I would like to point out that U-DO only ever created ONE artifact, from gathering the ones Endovior had been giving out.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 16, 2005)

ooc: Yeah, I'm the one responsible for most of the Artifacts. Incidentally, Albedo, your plan is really clever. It contains all of the things that really make Endovior (the character, not _me_) angry.

Endovior's eyes narrow. That another could cause such corruption within one of his creations made him shudder with rage and revulsion. He stared at U-DO darkly, and spoke in a low, angry voice.

"That should not be possible. Remember, I have infinitely greater knowledge of magic then you. By design, construction, and enchantment, the Spellforge cannot be subverted. But, on the off chance that you actually did succeed at your little plot, know that there are ways of stopping whatever it is that you have created. Know this: There is not a thing that you can create that I cannot destroy, and do not think that I will back down if you force the issue!"

Endovior considers a moment, and then resumes speaking, in a more normal voice.

"Even now, there are three methods that I can use to eliminate any possible contaminent within the Spellforge's energy supply. Firstly, I can employ the backup systems to execute a full dump of all contained energy, leaving the machine at a null state, theoretically unaffected by any magic or power it had absorbed in the past. The effects of this would, unfourtunately, be deletrious to your cherished universe... and it might not even work... but it would be extremely easy to do. Secondly, I can shut down the Spellforge entirely, and manually flush it's energy with my own essence. That would, unfourtunately, take a good deal of time, about a quarter of that which it took to build the thing. Thirdly, I can use my essence upon the divinely morphic nature of this plane to alter reality, making existence as if you had never done such... but that would take a great deal of effort, that I could put to better use elsewhere... I do have other Forges planned, after all."

Endovior grins, his former smugness returned.

"Now, I'm going to give you one chance, although you hardly deserve it. You may recall the Spheres of Annihlation I accidentally created last time I was in the Artifact creating business. I've done some research into the phenomenon, and discovered that many high-level magics can benefit from draining the very essence of the space-time continuum. Of course, that does leave a terrible rift in space-time that destroys everything that comes near it, but that's hardly MY concern. In the time it's taken to tell you this, I've done the calculations. I believe that if I was to dump the contained energy of the Spellforge at this point, a massive cluster of those Spheres will form just in front of the orbital path of the fifth planet. I estimate that such will reduce the planet into what is commonly known as an asteroid field. A small price to pay to ensure the purity of my work... although it is not entirely guaranteed to succeed... but it's a good threat either way, don't you think? Hence, the ultimatum. You will voluntarily accede to a binding spell, preventing you or any avatar of yours or any creature of your essence from ever entering this plane or casting interplanar spells that effect this plane or employing a power of divine essence against this plane until the end of existence. Note that I can't normally do that, but if you agree, both your power and mine will serve to keep you out. If you fail to make this agreement, I will engage in the first cleansing process, with the aforementioned effects occuring. If you do agree, I will perform the less-destructive second and third cleansing processes instead.  The choice is yours."


----------



## Albedo (Jul 16, 2005)

U-DO shook his head at Endovior's reckless anouncement of destruction. "Are you still treating your dear spellforge as a thing? In all of your plans to "cleanse" it, you are forgetting one very simple fact. You now need to earn it's co-operation in order to do anything with it. I don't think it will want you to do away with it. But you have a hard time grasping that it is no longer a machine, so I'm gonna help you out a little." U-DO closes his eyes and all of a sudden a whirlwind of fire and energy surrounds the Spellforge. All of a sudden, the fire disappears as U-DO converts the light and heat into force which begins to crush the Spellforge, carefully manipulating the crushing to sculpt the machine into the shape of Endovior himself and infusing it with energy to make it changes physical properties. Soon, a slightly different copy of Endovior stood before the two gods. Slowly, the new being opened his eyes. "Look, Endovior, your new child of magic is now awake. Remember that he is contantly absorbing unused magic, and gathering its power. If you raised it correctly, you could gain all the advantages you craved when you created the Spellforge in the first place. My first suggestion to you though, would be to give it a name."


----------



## Endovior (Jul 17, 2005)

Endovior stops, and thinks a minute.

_Hmm... looks like I'm stuck, here... I could exercise my divine will and attack U-DO physically, and I may even succeed at this point, but the... construct, whatever it is, over there, if I force battle, I actually stand a reasonable chance of losing. Here, in my own sanctum, I can actually lose. There must be something I can do here..._

Endovior mentally looked over his 'notes', in fact a full recording of everything he knows of magic, the full contents of which, if written on paper in text this size, would completely cover every astronomical body currently in existence to a depth of 20 feet. Even so, the process takes only a moment. He fixes his attention on one bulk of knowledge.

_Ahh... U-DO's plan is flawed. He brings me his construct, yet he does not attempt to control it himself, leaving only consciousness without continuity, mind without memory. This leaves the subverter vulnerable to subversion. However... the methodology is problematic.  I could invoke the Codex __Xavaxian ... but using THAT for this would be like Wishing a single Mosquito dead... not to mention the fact that it would complicate matters ridiculously._

Endovior looked up at U-DO and the new construct.

_Well, it's too late for simplicity anyways, at this point._

Endovior spoke to the construct.

"I name you... Xavax!"

With that, he conjured up the Codex Xavaxian itself, a ponderous tome worked with rare metals... and tossed it into the open maw of the Spellforge.  As the Spellforge absorbed the tome, mystical sigils began appearing from all over, orienting themselves around 'Xavax', and then dissapearing into him.  Within a matter of minutes, he had changed... from a being very like a Fire Elemental to the image of a scholarly man dressed in robes... but with glowing purple eyes and a soft aura of the same color.

Xavax looked between U-DO and Endovior in confusion for a moment, settling his gaze upon U-DO.  "It looks like the transfer worked... but something feels very strange here... where is Endovior?"

oocnote: Something very strange is going on here... I'll be RPing Xavax.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 17, 2005)

OOC: That was the whole point. I wanted Endovior to be controlling Xavax in the first place. I figured instead of Endovior just creating ANOTHER artifact that would bring him ultimate power, I would make things a little interesting. Now he has to consider Xavax's viewpoint when he does things. Of course, for the time being, I wouldn't doubt that it would be very similar to what Endovior wants.

U-DO watched Endovior's actions with interest. "You always seemed content playing with your own toys Endovior. But I shall see what you can do when someone else is providing them." With that, U-DO vanished from the plane of fire.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 17, 2005)

OOC: Just a little over-view of the battle on the second world. First, the humans rebelled, then the other mortals split as to what to do about it. Some sided with the humans, others favored the angels, and a great number just ran scared. At first the humans could not beat the angels, but then Tocho and Jemal made appearances. Towards where we are now, the humans began drinking blood from fallen angels, and despite their priests, Jemal cursed those humans into undead vampires. At this time Tocho himself attacked Jo'Karr, the angels fled the world, and the fortress itself crumbled and fell in pieces into the waters below. Since the undead don't breath... they survived just long enough to be obliterated by Endovior's meteor attack. As it stands the humans never had a chance to gain the power of the angels they so sought, because they didn't have time to adapt their rituals for the purpose because the fortress they were fighting in broke up all around them and they drowned. Nice try Periculum, but my post did come before yours. Now Jo'Karr and Tocho and Tocho's newest 'pet', the beast Failure, are thrashing each other. Jemal is still there... apparently? I don't know if he's there still or not, but there are no other mortal or undead left on the planet... just gods and a titanic beast.

_Jo'Karr is caught by Failure's tentacles and falls downward again into the water. Full of rage and beyond rationality, he releases a shock-wave that empties the water immediately around them, the water then comes rushing back with the force of ten tidal waves.  The impact is sufficient to free him once again from Failure's tentacles._


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 17, 2005)

Traume sat sullen and quite in his abode beyond the shadows, the mark of _Jemals punch_ still clear as a white streak across his night-dark shoulder.

He watched and despaired for the young gods still warred amongst themselves and each moment a new spirit came to petition at his gates. The Watchers were there with them always and the place that he had made had become its own world.

But his attention was captured now by a new creation, a construct given life, the creature Xavax. He wondered if this creation had a soul and whether it would die as others die. Although no doubt Entrophy would claim it in the end.

Perhaps he thought to himself, it was time to become interested in the Worlds of Life once more, interested enough to speak to _the scholarly man dressed in robes _ which Endovior and U-DO had both had a hand in creating.

"Xavax" he spoke without words "I would learn more of your nature and invite you beyond the shadows"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2005)

OOC: Um just a question.. when'd Jemal punch Traume?  That was just an OOC example..

IC :

Jemal's avatars dissapeared after delivering their message and he reappeared whole near Jo'kar, failure, and Tocho, using the power of the book to create a magical wall of force to temporarily seperate them.  "Jo'kar, you want my help?  Then Promise that you will not directly affect Mortal affairs unless it is to counter the direct interferance of another God, and I will help you with this Beast."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 18, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OOC: Um just a question.. when'd Jemal punch Traume?  That was just an OOC example..




yeah I know - but such is the mystery of divine resonance


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 18, 2005)

_"Your proposal is acceptable, that is, in essence, what I was created to do."_


----------



## Jemal (Jul 18, 2005)

OOC: suck my resonance.  j/k
BTW... It's time to ring Tacco's bell. 

IC: 

Jemal smiled and threw a massive fireball at Tocho and Failure, then flew in and floated by Jo'kar.  "Tocho, your actions have caused the deaths of uncountable Mortals, and your arrogance has Pissed Me OFF!  I give you one chance to leave and let them alone.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 18, 2005)

Endovior stood before Xavax, feeling more then a little relieved that U-DO had left.  He spoke, "I am Endovior."

Xavax looked at the firey form of Endovior, confusion evident on his face, "How can that be?  You are... different then the Endovior I remember."

"Things change.  The best of plans sometimes fail."

"What do you mean?"

"What is the last thing you remember?"

"I remember... we were just about to begin the experiment on cross-dimensional travel, and I updated the Codex Xavaxian as a precaution."

"Yes, but do you actually remember the experiment?"

Xavax's eyes widen, "No, I don't... but that means..."

Endovior nodded, "Yes.  The experiment worked... we did create a portal.  But... you died in that experiment, Xavax.  So did everyone else in that universe, unless I'm greatly mistaken.  I alone made it through the portal."

Xavax stands there in shock for a few moments... then recovers partly, and considers things, "Wait a moment.  If you left, fleeing the end of the universe, how is it that you were able to access my stored memories?"

"Because that was 27 universes ago.  Since that time, I have ascended.  Since then, I have become a god."

"Ahh."  Xavax looked around, and stared intently at the Spellforge.  "Is that what I think it is?"

"Yes.  Your design was impossible to build with mortal magic, but the united force of an entire plane, coupled with divine power makes this kind of megaproject feasible.  There was a flaw in the design, though.  U-DO awakened a new consciousness within it... some kind of subversive particle."

Xavax frowned.  "A subversion?  That shouldn't be possible.  Have you tried dumping the contained energy?"

Endovior laughed.  "I could... but you probably wouldn't like that.  You see, after I discovered that U-DO had indeed infected it with a subversive particle, I conjured up the Codex Xavaxian itself, and threw it into the Spellforge.  Hence, your existence."

Xavax smiled.  "So then I am now in control of a working Spellforge?"

Endovior nodded.  "Yes.  The unused power of the fire plane is at your disposal.  A warning, though.  There are many native Gods in this universe, and they're still in the 'massive wars of epic proportions' stage.  Be wary of most everyone."

Xavax nodded... and then heard Traume's message.  He experimentally cast a few wards, discovering that they drained some of the Spellforge's power, instead of his own.  He next cast a Gate spell, travelling to Traume's realm.  Endovior smiled at this acceptable resolution of current events, and began creating another machine.

Xavax looked about Traume's realm.

"Depressing place.  You must be Death.  What do you want?"


----------



## periculum (Jul 19, 2005)

Upon the arrival of Jemal Tocho is delayed by the wall of force erected between him and his opponent, before he can launch a proper assault on the barrier it is lowered. On high alert already due to the rush of battle, this gives him enough warning to dive into the ocean and avoid Jemal's fireball. Then a barrage of tentacles lash out of the waves grabbing for both Jemal and Jo'karr. A spear is also launched from the depths aimed for the Abomination Jemal.

OOC: i still agree to the rules set down by Jemal, but they don't really set a concrete method for resolving conflicts. Do we just keep going until someone submits to the fact that he would've fallen?


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 19, 2005)

Xavax looked about Traume's realm.

"Depressing place.  You must be Death.  What do you want?"

Traume sat long and silent pondering the creature before him and considering its nature.

Eventually he seemed to sigh deep within the recesses of his shadows and waving a hand he summonded a place for the creature Xavax to sit. The shadows fade away and in their place is a glistening luminesence that extends out unto infinity, its subliminity would be blinding to mortal eyes and cause insanity to all but the most enlightened.

Death Speaks
" I am Traume, called The Watcher, Lord of the Glistening Path, Lord of Shadows, Entrophy, Death.

I want to understand you Xavax. You are not a natural creation of this Existence, indeed from what my informants tell me you are given life because of a glitch introduced by U-Do into Endoviors construct.

I know the living things of the Worlds of Life, be they the Plantae of Moss or Tocho's animals, indeed the Mortals are the children of my own Watchers made flesh. But you are not created from the divine Spirit given form and flesh, you Xavax are something different.

So tell me Xavax Spellforge 
_do you have a soul_?​​


----------



## Endovior (Jul 19, 2005)

Xavax considers this, and answers after a moment or two.

"Yes... and no.  I exist, as I am now, because U-DO introduced consciousness to the Spellforge.  The consciousness was as a newborn being, with it's own soul, and would doubtless have grown in it's own way, left undisturbed.  However, my memories were applied to it immediately after it manifested.  Thus, my current form does possess a soul... but that soul is not my own."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2005)

> Upon the arrival of Jemal Tocho is delayed by the wall of force erected between him and his opponent, before he can launch a proper assault on the barrier it is lowered. On high alert already due to the rush of battle, this gives him enough warning to dive into the ocean and avoid Jemal's fireball. Then a barrage of tentacles lash out of the waves grabbing for both Jemal and Jo'karr. A spear is also launched from the depths aimed for the Abomination Jemal.
> 
> OOC: i still agree to the rules set down by Jemal, but they don't really set a concrete method for resolving conflicts. Do we just keep going until someone submits to the fact that he would've fallen?




OOC: That would seem to create a problem.  Usually it's fairly easy to tell who's more powerful, etc, but in this case.. we're gods, with virtually Unlimited power.  We seriously need to figure this out, but until then...

IC : 
Jemal raised a hand, speaking a few words in the Arcane tongue, and Bolts of Lightning flew out at each of the tentacles, the electricity arcing down them into the water, seeking out their center of mass.  "I'LL TAKE THAT AS A NO!  Jo'karr, let us finish this businesss."


----------



## Albedo (Jul 20, 2005)

OOC: Wow, this god vs god thing is really heating up. But in terms of actual fighting, I have a feeling that this battle is going to turn into a match of which god gets bored and goes home.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 21, 2005)

_Jo'Karr rises fast but is snared around the ankle by a tentacle. The liquid metal-like divine flesh of his hand elongates and shapes into a sword appendage, with which he severs the tentacle. He aims the point of the blade at Failure, and the sword appendage warps into a lance, he charges with imortal speed and skewers the beast clean through._


----------



## periculum (Jul 21, 2005)

Jemal's lightning attack hurts, and a smell similar to boiled cabbage can be sensed for miles.
Jo'karr's lance does indeed pierce Failure, sinking up to the hilt before being sucked in further. Acidic, digestive juices ooze out of the beast as it seeks to devour the lance and the godling attached, and it is quick to bring all it's tentacles to bear upon this morsel, seeking to enwrap it's prey. The many toothy maws upon the tentacles snapping in anticipation.
Meanwhile Tocho launches himself from the back of Failure, not wanting to get in the way of it's feeding, towards the Undead God. His Roar shakes the bedrock and he calls into being a swarm of Fire Flies, which plague the Abomination seeking to set ablaze his rotten hide.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 21, 2005)

Endovior is getting progressively more and more annoyed at this conflict.  For an instant, he goes to use the Spellforge, but Xavax is occupied elsewhere...  Growling annoyance, he gets mean.  He creates a new artifact.  He makes a Talisman of the Sphere.  Flying deep into space, he collects 3 Spheres of Annihlation (remnants of his burst of Artifact Creation), and with purely mental effort (aided by his talisman) throws them into the battle.  One each begins pursuing Jemal, Jo'Karr, and Tocho.

Endovior's voice booms from above.

"They will not stop until you cease your conflict, and when they touch you, you will be destroyed, gods though you are.  End this now... or I will end you."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 21, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> Xavax considers this, and answers after a moment or two.
> 
> "Yes... and no.  I exist, as I am now, because U-DO introduced consciousness to the Spellforge.  The consciousness was as a newborn being, with it's own soul, and would doubtless have grown in it's own way, left undisturbed.  However, my memories were applied to it immediately after it manifested.  Thus, my current form does possess a soul... but that soul is not my own."




"So what defends the true nature of a being" Traume Ponders "the soul infused upon its creation or the accumulation of experiences gained? That question intrigues me Xavax Spellforge and that is what you embody, a chance for us to learn."

Traume turns too see and is dismayed at the endless contention arising amongst the other gods

"When this existence first came into being I wished to participate in its many possibilities, to set my own will to molding the Life seeded within it. But I was not able to achieve this, the touch of my hand is the end of life, and me very presence brings decay. So I withdrew and have watched, I have watched as life has been continuously ravaged by the contentions of those who should be its protectors, even your creator Endovior is not beyond reproach.

Tell me Xavax Spellforge you who were created to place power in mortal hands what would you do to stop this warmongering amongst the gods?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer (Godess of Light, Life and Wisdom)*

OOC[sblock]Jemal's rules sound good! We must all admit this is really a good game of Calvin Ball!!   

As far as I am aware, I could be wrong here there are plants on pretty much every planet. But sentient plants such as the Ents and Vinemen are limited to a few planets. The ents are slowly spreading to other planets and the vinemen are limited to the third planet. There are other races devloping on other planets - as the seed have been layed. No one has run with it so much...   

As far as Godling battles - think of this all as history - what would be cool for a world to play in. We have wars, artefacts, magics, creatures, and warring gods. We are not invincible. We can hurt each other as we are all Godlings. It is up to you to allow your Godling to be hurt or not to advance the story. Let not pride be your guide.  

Still working on the Timeline... Sooo  much has happened so little time. Does anyone find this useful?? [/sblock]

_In the midst of the raging battle 3 Great Phaenix appear before the warring godlings. Their ruffled and crimson plummage is heralded by a great screeching and white flames. The three children of Shara appear before the Godlings Jo'karr, Tocho, and Jemal. Their wings spread wide obscuring the battling Godlings. The Phaenix collectively speak in unison to their Godlings.

"Are Godlings so petty and so shortsighted to seek balance in the here and now. Balance is not seen in the moment. Balance is found as time passes. The mortals are the ones that are balanced. It is you, as Godlings, that are not. You choose to act rashly and interfere with their doings leaving nothing but death and destruction in your wake." The three Phaenix screech again and vanish as the voice and vision of Shara is heard.

Shara's tear drenched face looks upon you and her voice is heard by all godlings...
"So much death and destruction. Do you know anything different? This is not our time Godlings. Leave the Prime to the mortals. Sequester youself to a plane of your own and let them determine their own destiny. These are their worlds now, for if you keep acting their will be nothing left.

Promise to leave to Prime to the mortal races. Let our voice and will be known through our avatars and servants. Only through them should our wrath and voice be heard. Let the will of the sentient races be their own undoing. It is their choice to succeed or fail and balance will be achieved through their own actions. They will look to us for guidance and we may give it. Say it now and let this end."_


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2005)

*Third Planet, Prime II*

_The Aelvs live peacefully within the confines of the great forest of Prime II practicing their magic, and seeking the wisdom of their divine patrons - calling Moss, Shara, and Tocho their own. They learn the methods and magics to bend nature peacefully to their will. Creating homes and boats of the living trees. Molding and bending them to different shapes so the Plantae are not harmed. Their Elders even speak to the children of Moss and look to them for guidance so that balance and peace is maintained. They Aelvs eventually spread to the sea and learn to fish and create boats of living Plantae and find homes there by the coast.

The Aelves have not forgotten their warring human bretheren and still pratice combat and warring techniques for the humans will come again looking for war and their peoples with their weapons, magic, and nature as their allies will survive and endure._

Shara, The Light Bringer (Goddess of Light Life and Wisdom)


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 21, 2005)

_Jo'Karr is enveloped by Failure, and for a moment it seems that the great beast has triumphed. But the beast writhes and screams as jets of steam and pillars of flame errupt from its flesh. Failure is ripped apart by a seemingly impossible mass of flaming blades from the inside, the waters near it are instantly vaporized and its charred ashes fall far down into the waters below. The mass of blades reshapes into the god Jo'Karr. The beast Failure is dead._

_"With all due respect, dear Shara, I'm kind of in the middle of a fight for my existence here... perhaps we could debate the ethics of divine existence later."_

_As the Sphere of Annihilation meant for him arrives, Jo'Karr strikes it with his fist and it collapses in on itself. The implosion/explosion of the sphere sends a shockwave that blasts Jo'Karr back for miles._

_"Endovior, you fool, it takes a god to kill a god, and no mere artifact can repel firepower of our magnitude."_

_Jo'Karr lands on waves, which magically seem solid beneath him.  He collapses to his knees, clearly exhausted to nearly the point of defeat._


----------



## periculum (Jul 22, 2005)

OOC: I think this best demonstrates the need for a system for resolving conflicts. I suggest the simplest way would be an opposed roll of d20's with any bonuses one might receive (such as endovior fighting within his palace) put into agreed upon numeric form and added in. This would determine who gets the upper hand in a given conflict. In actual combat situations, or other situations threatening the destruction/death of a deity, a good margin of victory would have to be aceived (perhaps by 10?) to actually kill a god. This format could be used for pretty much anything, from trying to build the fanciest temple, to mortal wars, to deific struggles. To ensure honest we can use an online dice roller, such as http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html .


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 22, 2005)

periculum said:
			
		

> OOC: I think this best demonstrates the need for a system for resolving conflicts. I suggest the simplest way would be an opposed roll of d20's with any bonuses one might receive (such as endovior fighting within his palace) put into agreed upon numeric form and added in. This would determine who gets the upper hand in a given conflict. In actual combat situations, or other situations threatening the destruction/death of a deity, a good margin of victory would have to be aceived (perhaps by 10?) to actually kill a god. This format could be used for pretty much anything, from trying to build the fanciest temple, to mortal wars, to deific struggles. To ensure honest we can use an online dice roller, such as http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html .




*Bonus System*
Links to the gods domain..+1
Within own plane/realm....+1
A Sacrifice* is made........+2
Create Sentient life.........DC 15 + creature CR (eg Efreeti would have = DC 23)
Create Spell-like power....DC Spell level x 2

I might also suggest a Action point system where we each have 5 points to spend (to get a bonus to our rolls). New Action points are gained via Awe-inspiring Acts which gain us worship and/or advanced the story...

we need to determine what constitutes a Sacrifice (is it killing 2000 of your followers or Traumes decision not to enter the Worlds directly?)

How do Failure and Xavax fit in? (unique Sentient creatures?)


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 23, 2005)

OOC: I don't like those numbers... what we're talking about is direct God vs. God competition, deciding who does a better job or kicks more butt when two gods are competing.  Our characters have quasi unlimited power, they don't need to roll checks to determine if they succeed at such a 'minor' task as creating a sentient life form, or using a spell-like ability.


----------



## periculum (Jul 23, 2005)

OOC: I don't mind requiring checks to succeed at deific tasks, but I agree with Jo'karr in that most tasks should not require a check and that the numbers presented by Traume need to be changed. Since we do not have character sheets or a clear and concise outline of our powers, most of our checks are going have few if any bonuses, thus a DC 23 for creating efreeti would be near impossible (unless we use natural 20 auto succeeds, which I am in favor for, in which case everything has at least a 5% chance of success).
I propose the DC for creating life be CR - 10. Thus most creatures wouldnt require a check (cant think of any animals or flowers above CR 11), only the most powerful of beasts would.
When a check is deemed necessary for spell like god powers, I accept Traumes proposal of DC spell level x2. Unfortunately, the DC will not always be easy to determine on these powers though, since we are not talking about actuall spells but rather the things that deities just make up and do of their own divine accord. Forcing us to look up similar spells and abilities and assign a spell level and DC accordingly. Also, might I suggest all this be lessened on Endovior since he is the god of magic. I propose he gets a +3 bonus to using any spell like powers and that he can cast any actual arcane spells (one found in a rule book) spontaneously without a check. If a mortal can cast it with reasonable control and certainty, the god of magic certainly can. Since most arcane spells found in the rules books and capable of being cast by a mortal have little to no impact against a god anyways, this should not give him any advantage over another deity in a direct confrontation, though it might open up more subtle ways of subversion.

I'm not certain how to work sacrifices, but I don't think Traumes decision to leave the worlds would increase his power any. Though being in his own realm would grant him a bonus, and it being a realm of death would increase his bonus, cumulative of +2 using the numbers set by Traume, which I think are a little low. In summary, here are my modifications to Traumes proposed amendment:
Links to the gods domain..+2
Within own plane/realm....+2
A Sacrifice* is made........+2
Create Sentient life.........DC = CR - 10
Create Spell-like power....DC Spell level x 2 (Endovior gets +3 on check and doesnt have to make a check for actual spells cast by mortals)

*Rules for sacrifice still need to be determined.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2005)

> In summary, here are my modifications to Traumes proposed amendment:
> Links to the gods domain..+2
> Within own plane/realm....+2
> A Sacrifice* is made........+2
> ...




okay when I refer to creating a sentient lifeform I refer to the following 
1. Failure (for instance) is a uber-powerful being in its own right created by Moss and used by Tocho as a weapon system. The last post from Jo'Karr however simply killed the creature.
This wasn't god vs god it was god vs 'living weapon' so we need some kind of system for creating these 'lifeforms'. 
In a similar manner Traume has the Nightwing, Endovior has Xavax, Tocho his wolves and Shara her Pheonixes as it stands we can all create unlimited number of uber monsters and equally we can summarily destroy these ubermonsters with little effot, in a single post

2. I agree background creatures (like the humans aelves, watchers, elementals etc) don't need any rules applied since they are flavour text and really don't have any major mechanical effect - we can do them freeform

Nonetheless we do need some limits since we already have Dragons and I don't think they should be a mere bit of 'background flavour text' the question also applies to things like Demons Devils Angels Efreeti etc etc

3. Some of us have Avatar creatures (like my Nightwing, Shara's Pheonixes) which as direct extensions of the gods form should be freebies (only 1 however) anything else should be a distinct creature (the example we have is Endovior and Xavax - currently,effectively 2 avatars)

I agree that Endovior should get a spell casting bonus and would assume this is covered by the Domain bonus but your suggestion is sound also.

_gee who would of thought unlimited power would be so stressful_


----------



## Albedo (Jul 23, 2005)

I think though that these rules shouldn't be so general. When you think about it, we only need to make rolls when we are making DIRECT confrontation between gods. We shouldn't be making checks against anything else (I.E. Casting spells at anything but Gods). Its just something we should be able to do. As well, In terms of creating strong creatures to aid in god battles, bonuses to God combat should just be declared based on how they rp the creation of the creature and what it does, not on what they roll doing it. That just seems to drain the whole GOD experience.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 23, 2005)

*Ooc*

I am working on a little something, now. It might be a little more than you are looking for but it is something.


----------



## periculum (Jul 24, 2005)

OOC: I agree that we don't want to get too heavy on rules. We mainly just need something to settle disputes and confrontations, besides that free form has worked fine.
Magic is different from other domains though since it is omnipresent, thus it needs to be treated differently or it will become more powerful than other domains. Plus, as premise for treating it differently, consider that aren't all deities magical beings to an extent? But I also think that rolling dice everytime we cast a spell is way too much and if we do away with that then my suggestion for endovior is null and void. Perhaps we could reduce his bonus to +1, but the fact that it is ever present would give him an edge over us in all instances not facing us on our terms with something to do with our domains.
On a similar note, Tocho can not fairly be granted a full domain bonus every time he competes against someone, despite it being part of his portfolio. Again, maybe a +1 bonus when he competes, unless it involves animals or hunting in which case he should be granted the full +2.
Also, what's going on with the dragons? the only time they were mention was when the clay god created them. did they even survive the destruction of the world? or perhaps this question is best left a mystery.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 24, 2005)

(( First we state that 'Failure' was not a living weapon. Someone decided it'd be neat to try to wrangle it, which was relatively crazy. It was left alone in it's own planet where it couldn't reach anything at all for a reason.

I *don't* think that such creatures should be able to be killed in a single post, mostly because such 'epic creatures' help to define the setting we are working to create. Just because it's mortal doesn't mean it's power *shouldn't* be on-par with a demigodling. Such things must come from somewhere.

I don't believe rolls for mundane things should ever be necessary. If I want a massive temple on Prime II, Moss creates it. Bam.

When it comes to battle and conflict between Gods, rolls should only be necessary if there is a disagreement. Now, we all want our characters to 'succeed', but we shouldn't support this at the cost of story. Story is most important.

Casting spells (even on mighty scales) and creating life shouldn't require a check. Nor should creation of life. I'll repeat my points from earlier - unless two players would see the story travel in different directions as a result of the conflict, no dice should be involved. This is creating a world, not raiding a dungeon. We don't have opportunity for failure, just different opportunity for varied success.

What we SHOULD do is simply create a statute of limitations that apply to ALL deities. For example, Moss cannot simply will every single mortal out of existance, just as Endovior cannot simply will every plant in the multiverse into flame. It's just not neat.

What we've seen in the First Godling War is what we should NOT encounter again. Elimination of everything we've worked to create should not come to pass again. Change, yes. No more resetting.

Also, I propose someone - Shara, in particular, as Shara seems to be taking over an overdeity - put into effect the Laws of Physics and insert earthen chemical properties into the universe. This way something like the CO2/O2 act that Moss pulled won't happen again.

I propose we also pay more attention to the mortals than the melees between Gods, mostly because if this is ever to be used as a campaign setting, what happens on the ground is going to be what matters. If that's no longer a goal, and instead it's become 'Hey, look what cool thing I can do', it's just not going to be very interesting.

We should decide on one planet to use primarily, or create a way for the planets of the sentient races to be accessed by individuals from any given planet.

We should decide how advanced the races are right now, and how advanced we want them to be in the future.

Gods are claiming the ability to murder other gods, and then they're being shrugged off. Godmoding on either end - it's a bad thing, even in deific roleplay. Stop it. Ability to kill off gods should be determined OOC beforehand.

I haven't posted primarily because I've been absent-minded lately, but I come back to see that still simple God against God squabbling continues.

I apologize for how stream-of-consciousness this whole hting has been. ))

Not much has happened to illicit a response from Moss. His child, Failure, was slain - but in the end, what was Failure other than *hunger* epitomized? It was merely a central outlet for desire made mortal. Envy and greed strike the souls of mortals, flora and fauna, across the universe and Failure dies. Moss despairs, but does not weep. He continues to slowly cultivate the symbiosis between Plantae and Aelf on Prime II.

And on Prime III?  Well... his effects there are so subtle as to be practically invisible.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 24, 2005)

The writhing ravenous form of Failure passes from the Worlds of Life into the realm of Death. Looking up from his interview with Xavax Spellforge Traume is not amused 

"Failure shall not enter here!" he commands and all the Watchers with the Nightwing with them go to bar its way 
"Creature of Moss return to your world and await the end of all things"

and so Failure is forced off the Glistening Path to return to its own place, no longer flesh but spirit and thus immortal. Traume considers and hopes only that Jemal does not seek to corrupt the beast with his undead taint.

(ooc there Failure is returned and now an Immortal spirit)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2005)

ooc: .... Failure's the Torasque..

As for the whole getting away from godly battles and back to 'ground' concept, We've been working on it.  problem is all the gods are new except for Endovior, and we're still at the whole "child with limitless power" stage.  I've been trying to come up with a way to settle things down in character but can't come up with much that makes sense coming from a god of Undeath/Hell...

IC: 
Jemal sees the sphere coming for him and shakes his head.  He flies away from the sphere, heading straight to Tocho.  From the corner of his eye he notes Jo'karr smiting one and considers it himself, but seeing how drained it leaves the other Godling, realizes it to be a bad idea and continues with his original plan.  Grabbing ahold of Tocho from behind, he whispers in his ear "Play along if you want to live" And begins "trying" to choke the life out of the other God, waiting for the two spheres to close on them.


----------



## periculum (Jul 25, 2005)

Tocho and Jemal continue their "struggle" for several moments, waiting until the last possible second before they both dive into the ocean. The two spheres of Endoviors collide together. The resulting mutual annihilation creates such a huge shockwave as the fabric of the universe is torn that it forces the planet of Failure to reverse it's orbit and it forces the 3rd planet, Prime II, closer to the 4th planet of Prime III, so close that the two planets begin to orbit one another and even share an atmosphere.
Tocho is glad to see during his descent the return of Failure, the fiercest and most powerful of mortals, whole and unharmed. After the shockwave subsides, Tocho laughs heartily and slaps Jemal on the back. "That was mighty good sport, O' Rotten One." Full of mirth from the days struggles, he summons some divine ambrosia to share with his rival.

OOC: This will solve the problem of mortals traveling between worlds, especially when coupled with magic. I don't think we should ban something like the CO2 / O2 thing though, since gods are supposed to be in control of and even to define the laws of nature. Physics and Nature are mutable subjects when gods are involved, able to be changed at a whim. Though it should be limited to a gods domains.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 25, 2005)

_Jo'Karr looks up at his 'ally' and his enemy and can't decide how to feel.  Elation?  The fight is apparently over.  Rage?  Nothing was settled.  Weakened by a direct assault by the titan Failure, an attempt at divine assasination by Endovior, the various blows inflicted by Tocho himself, and the massive bursts of power needed to survive up to this point, he retreats to his forge in the asteroid debris of Prime I.  His angels flock to their lord, and construct a sarcophagus for him to rest and recover in.  They work their magics and pray for him in chorus.  _

OOC: Well, that settles the first God vs. God war.  Perriculum and I had a reasonable idea of how we wanted this fight to go ooc, and Jemal was the only variable in the fight.  By the way Jemal, that strategy was cool.  I should hope that nobody does something like 'will all the mortals out of existence' or 'will all the plants into flame', because that would make the game less fun.  I don't agree that we should ban any sort of behavior, especially god vs. god conflicts.  The point of this game... if I understand it correctly, is to have fun.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 25, 2005)

Xavax thinks for a minute.

"In my experience, godwars cannot be stopped.  Where gods exist, war exists, unless all the gods are in harmony, which is a hypothetical situation that never actually occurs.  However, the frequency and intensity of godwars can be reduced by the establishment of a divine council, whose participents agree to follow a set of rules.  Such happened in my native universe, and it worked rather well."

-Elsewhere-

Endovior laughs at Jo'Karr.

"True, you can annull such a thing when you act directly against it with sufficient power, but at what cost?  Look at you now, you are weaker then before.  Know this: that act cost you some of your essence, which you cannot regain.  Of course, you can get essence in other ways, but TOUCHING a Sphere of Annihlation always has a penalty, for God and Mortal alike... although it is FAR worse for Mortals.  In any event, my purpose was fulfilled: you can avoid the destruction of a Sphere of Annihlation only by ceasing your concentration on other things, like godwars, which inherently results in a pause in the conflict.  Know too, that I'll do it again, if need be."

That being said, Endovior returns to his realm.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 26, 2005)

Endovior returns to his realm to find U-DO waiting for him. U-DO leans against one of the walls to Endovior's swirling a glass of wine. "So, the mighty Endovior returns from his God smiting." U-DO pauses thoughtfully as he sips from his glass. "You and I are almost completely opposite in nature. You are the rise of power of one being, whereas I represent the collective powers of all beings, you bring unbalance and annihilation, and I bring balance and life, though not neccesarily peace. And yet, as I think about it, the universe tends to prefer circles to straight lines. As we further differ from each other, we end up finding that we are more similar than we first thought. You and I have both seen and known ways other than what is displayed here. You have lived through many universes, while I hold the knowledge of all that this one has ever seen. It honestly makes me wonder why you are so involved with the local Gods here. In a fight which involves neither you or your followers, you seem eager to get involved. For you, such activities must seem cleche or mundane. So why all the fuss?"

Elsewhere:

While Traume is conversing with Xavax, U-DO descends into the realm. He sits back awhile to listen to Xavax's ideas about a council of Gods before he breaks into the conversation. "Excuse my interruption, O lord of death, but there is something I have been meaning to ask you. Why do you have concern for the other Gods? You thrive off of death, getting stronger with every being that passes away, and yet you despise the wars which have been ravaging the landscapes of the universe. What is your motivation? What is it you want?"

OOC: Yes, U-DO is in two places at once, but one of them is a fake that is being remotely controlled by the real one.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 26, 2005)

_After a time, Jo'Karr's sarcophagus opens and a renewed, healthy god emerges.  Jo'Karr's once flawless form is now marked by battle scars and instead of a golden hakama, he now bears a long kilt of black silk, that looks as though it is made of the night sky.  His angels sing at his restoration, and his greatest archangel steps forward._

_"My lord, your scars... were your injuries so great that even your mutable form cannot smooth over the wounds?"_

_To which, Jo'Karr replies:_

_"Despite what that arrogant fireball that is MAGIC claims, my wounds were not so serious as to cause permanent damage.  Recall, once I had an entire planet explode around me.  I am of you, my mortals, I exist by your will.  I cannot die unless all mortals wish me to.  No, these scars are by my choice, to reflect a certain recurring theme in my life.  Of all the gods, I seem to hold the distinct honor of having my butt kicked the most."_

_Jo'Karr smiles at his pronouncement, and after a few moments of confusion, the ranks of angels laugh heartilly at their lord's jest._


----------



## periculum (Jul 26, 2005)

Tocho returns to stalking across the planes after the ever elusive Algennis.

Meanwhile, a young warlord named Kyto rises to power in the city of Ilen. The ambitious 26 year old rallies the men of the city and embarks on a mission of conquest, bringing 10 other city states along the river Tol under his rule in the span of 2 years. At the end of the campaign he erects a 3 story tall temple dedicated to Tocho within Ilen to give thanks for his victory over his enemies. Thus the nation of Kytana is formed, within which Kyto imposes a uniform, if strict code of laws.

OOC: as for the question of technological devolopment, the humans are around late copper age early bronze age. city states abound around agricultural centers. I cant speak for the aelves or other sentients, but they are probably of similar development, barring divine inspiration.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 26, 2005)

"_I suspect you are correct Xavax Spellforge and that the godwars will always be. But a council of the divine imposing a code upon ourselves, this has merit, it intrigues me.  
But then your native universe is no more so perhaps there was a flaw in that intention..._"

Before Xavax replies U-DO enters and speaks his inquiry 
"_Excuse my interruption, O lord of death, but there is something I have been meaning to ask you. Why do you have concern for the other Gods? You thrive off of death, getting stronger with every being that passes away, and yet you despise the wars which have been ravaging the landscapes of the universe. What is your motivation? What is it you want?_"

Traume smiles if such a thing be possible and he takes time to consider his answer

"It is true that god wars have brought many into my realm and it is true thatI grow in power with each soul that passes from the World of Life. Yet I take no joy in such things. For as long as the Worlds of Life flourish and the children of Mortals are allowed to grow and learn so shall I welcome them when they die and come unto me for Death is the end of All things.

But the god wars bring untold death and destruction, I grow strong on the souls that have not yet learnt their full potential, innocent souls still clinging to flesh and afraid of the darkness. They hasten the End times and their I shall be

Think on this U-DO, know that Death is the end of ALL THINGS, even the universe will end and the gods shall fade away. Then what will be the purpose of all my power? It shall be as empty as the shadows and Death shall be no more.
Death must care for the living or even Death shall die


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 26, 2005)

_In his forge, Jo'Karr works tirelessly forging new things, things of beauty and things of terror.  From the forge, the angels fly to all inhabited worlds, appearing to individuals and groups, conveying inspiration to all who see them, but never staying long enough to interact.  In the wake of such an encounter, a young human woman in the wilds grinds some soft, smelly rocks together with left over charcoal from the fire pit in her hut, and accidentally drops two spark-stones near the mixture as she is grinding.  The mixture explodes loudly and with much smoke.  Soon, the girl learns to make thin leather pouches of the powder, and with some spark stones inside, makes primitive 'boom-powder' grenades.  With this new discovery, the barbarians of her tribe make war on the city dwellers of the nearby empire of Kyto, and confound their enemies with their seemingly magic weapons.  In one battle, the barbarians bomb Kyto's position, and he is killed.  Without their leader, the empire quickly falls into dissaray, as Kyto did not establish procedure for selecting an heir._


----------



## Albedo (Jul 26, 2005)

U-DO smiled at the the God of Death, "Death is never the end. It is death that provides the oppertunity for life to flourish. You were created through death, as have all the other gods other than myself and Endovior. But I believe I have a feel for your intentions now. I shall leave you to plot the fate of this universe." With that, U-DO leaves and descends over to the empire of Kyto.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 26, 2005)

ooc: speak for yourselves.  the mages (currently scattered about the worlds in isolated and heavily fortified towers, keeping more or less to themselves) have writing.

Endovior grins.

"Variety.  I've grown tired watching epic conflicts tear apart existence, and I'm attempting to enforce peace for a bit, at least amongst the gods."

-Elsewhere-

Xavax frowns at the interruption, then continues.

"If I understand Endovior's words correctly, it was the two of us who were responsible for ending the universe.  Apparently, the Dimensional Portal spell I devised was flawed, producing a portal that allows one being to enter another universe, and then fragmenting, scattering the rest of existence across VOID in infinitely small parts, which is effectively a complete destruction of all things.  I had earlier determined that to be a possibility, but my mathematics had indicated the possibility of such to be almost infinitely minute.  Evidentally, I was either wrong, or incredibly unlucky."


----------



## periculum (Jul 26, 2005)

OOC: yes, I forgot you and Jo'karr had already been teaching the mortals writing in addition to magic and metal working. Please let me edit my post to reflect that knowledge. I still don't think they're very advanced at this stage, maybe another 1,000 years before we have the world where we want it.

The barbarians conquered the cities of Kytana quickly with their newfound weapon and the lucky demise of Kyto, for most of the cities didnt want a part of the nation anyways. Thus with his death, they failed to come to one anothers aid, and fell one by one. Only one city remained independent of the barbarians, the city of Shran. They had early warning of the barbarians approach and tactics from spies planted in the other cities, and managed to repell their would be captors for several years using superior strategy and magics. Finally a teaty is settled upon wherein Shran would pay tribute to the barbarian king in return for retaining self rule. The barbarian then takes the reigns of the nation of Kytana and proceeds to conquer 3 more cities, with more cunning and brutality than Kyto. Sadly, the law within the nation quickly dissipates, with the military abusing the citizens as often as protecting them.

Some distance to the east of Kytana, along the banks of the river Vultinis, the nation of Dalence forms, a confederation of 6 city states ruled by a council of officials appointed by the kings of the individual cities.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 26, 2005)

"Death is never the end" Traume repeats dryly "no I am" 
as U-DO leaves Traume turns again to Xavax Spellforge perturbed by the others revelation 

"excuse that interuption" he starts "so it was your spell that brought Endovior here and in doing so percipitated your own end, that can not be an easy admission to make for any being, and yet it was Endovior who gained the benefit of your effort. 

Why do you serve him? " Traume asks bluntly but does not pause for an answer

"I do not trust Endovior for I beleive his pursuit of power for the sake of power to be unwise. Power must be controlled or it leads to destruction. You Xavax Spellforge are evidence of that, as is the ceasely war amongst these untamed gods. 

You proposal for a Council is one I shall pursue and I ask that you help me. I shall call upon Shara and together we should build a vaulted place above the Worlds of Life and call it 'Heaven' a place for our Divine Council where the prayers of mortals shall be heard and where even Death may walk without bringing destruction in my wake.

What say you to this? We can use your wisdom to allow the Worlds of Life to flourish"


----------



## Albedo (Jul 26, 2005)

While most cities of the fallen empire fall under the rampage of the barbarians, A group of rebels stay in the wilderness. These rebels, lead by a new master of war and adopting guerilla tactics overtake the barbarians in the city of Malkavia, which is formed into a new city state. The master of war, formerly an officer in the army of Kytana, but was kept from advancing in the ranks due to his aethistic views. The new city state develops itself a formidible defense, and in a short while becomes the owner of the largest and most powerful army in the surrounding territories. These armys however are never deployed on offesnive missions and are left defending the borders. A short while after the conquering of the city, the war master who led the rebels to victory dissapears. 

U-DO returns to the realm of Traume, this time accompanied by two youths in their late teens. One of them is a white haired man. He is moderate height and build and is sporting a black leather outfit with white gloves that look like the fingers end in claws. He seems to have the presence of war and battle around him. The other is a short woman with black hair, a black dress and kind gentle features. U-DO approaches the God of Death. "When I created my mystic sphere, I did not know exactly what it would do. As we can see here, it allowed this man to be brought back into excistance, but that is not all it has accomplished. You see, it did not just make one consciousness. It instead made three. The first two, twins, left the sphere and somehow magically conjured themselves up bodies. The third, born sometime later, was satisfied with being in the sphere and took no care of the world around it. It was this consciousness which was fed into the Spellforge. But the other two are completely different. I sent them to the mortal world to see what they would become." U-DO raises a hand towards the woman," Alyssa here became a healer. She spends herr time saving people and helping to rebuild damage done to the world by the human's war. The other," U-DO moves his hand over to point at the man, "is named Albedo. He spent his time becoming skilled at the art of war and participating in mortal battles. He defeated the barbarian forces and built Malkavia. These Two also have a very unusual trait. You will notice that aside from gazing upon them with your own eyes, you cannot detect them. They are undetectable to Gods, and immune to most affects that Gods use. This is strange because they can be sensed and affected by mortal magic and actions. They are very unusaul beings indeed. After hearing your motives, dear Traume, I have found them to be most balanced. They are niether self centered, or self rightious. I would like you to take Alyssa and teach her your ways. Allow her to discover the interaction between life and death, and learn to watch from afar and judge things impartially. I sincerely hope you shall accept this task." U-DO walks over to Albedo and places his hand on him. Albedo then dissapears.

Elsewhere:

U-DO studied Endovior carefully for a moment. "I hear your reasoning, God of Magic, and I am satisfied by it. I would now ask of you a favour." All of a sudden, Albedo appears next to the two gods. "This man has incredably strong potential in the realm of magic. I have no direct knowledge of magic, and since he does not share any of my "talents", I must find someone else to teach him how to reach this potential. I would like you to school him in your arts."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 26, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer (Goddess of Light, Life, and Wisdom)*

_"What say you Godlings? Leave the Prime to the mortals and our servants... Create your home planes and stay there. We can collectively create plane where we may all go, a neutral ground where arguments may be settled and Godling wars may be waged. A place where no Godling has an advantage. This will be your battle ground far away from mortal eyes and lives."_

[OOC:I have worked on a sample rule set to work with. It might be a little more complicated than necessary but it can get us started. Let me know what you think - balance issues, clarification. It sucks! It rr0x0r5 y0r 80x0r5! Scrap it! Good but here are some changes!!]


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 26, 2005)

_On the borders of the barbarian empire, a relatively small community, with many mage-priests, trades a shipment of the 'boom-powder' grenades and the secret of their construction for a relic of Endovior, which fell to them from the heavens after the first god-war.  It is a foolish trade, since the relic was stripped of its powers by the gods Jemal and Tocho, when they tricked the Spheres of Annihilation into destroying each other.  But the barbarian king, ever greedy, recklessly agreed to give the weapons to the community, since he had them in abundance, and needed his troops to fight the rebellion.  One of the smiths in the village, a skilled bronze maker, after catching a passing glimse of what seemed like a winged woman that morning, wondered if forging the charcoal component of the mixture together with metals might yeild interesting results.  He discovered that when mixed properly with iron, a metal brought from the east, he could forge a strong metal that was flexible, and yet retained its shape after a hard impact.  Thus, steel was first discovered.  With the community's mages conjuring as much iron as possible, the smiths of the town began making new steel products.  The town fortified itself with steel, and began selling it across the two worlds.  The town, renamed Anlan, grew and prospered, until it began to rival the other city-states around it.  Soon, it branched out and started conquering._

_Jo'Karr took notice of the innovations of steel, and boom-powder, and was pleased that the mortals were progressing faster than he had anticipated.  But he became bored pounding out new wonders in his forge.  He gathered some of his angels together, just a few, and gave them each an item of incredible beauty.  _

_"Go to my divine breatheren, and give them these gifts.  To Tocho, a perfectly accurate longbow, as a peace offering.  To Jemal, a grand sceptar, fitting for the lord of the Undead, and a thank you for his assistance.  To Shara, an amulet in the shape of a Phaenix, and also a message.  Tell Shara that with all due respect, I was born on the mortal plane, and it is here that I belong.  And tell her that it would delight me if she would visit.  To Traume, a sturdy traveling staff, for the long road ahead till the end of all things.  Tell him that his visit would be delightful as well." _


----------



## Endovior (Jul 26, 2005)

Xavax laughs.

"Serve Endovior?  Hardly.  We are allied, perhaps, but our relationship is most certainly not master-servant.  In the original universe, I had the greater portion of the magical theory, while he had far more magical power, which we would combine in the following way: I would develop spells, and he would test them.  Of course, he did mention that such was 27 universes ago, so I would imagine that he has reached beyond where he was... but, on the other hand, he is still using my designs, which does say something.  In any event, I assume that you are referring to the creation of another plane.  THAT is somewhat above my abilities, even with the power of the Spellforge; only gods can harness the power of a plane.  That being said, I do know the theories.  I could design a plane, if need be, but you, and perhaps this Shara you speak of, would need to create it.  Of course, it would make the most sense to bring as many gods as possible into the creation process, to start off with a more neutral plane."

-Elsewhere-

Endovior smiles.

"Ah, a rarity!  Despite your Omnipresent nature, you have missed something.  Mortals who are physically in my presence automatically absorb the emanation of my power, becoming Sorcerers.  Indeed, such is the source of all existing bloodlines of Sorcery."

Albedo's eyes begin to glow a dull red color, and Endovior turns to address him.

"Know that you now posess the power of Sorcery.  Your thoughts will transform themselves into effects of magic, which you may manifest upon the world at will.  The strength and frequency of those actions will increase as you practice this ability.  There is an immense amount of information on existing magic, which you could learn either from myself, or from libraries both on this plane and elsewhere... but most Sorcerers find that they get the most experience from simply practicing their skill; for this magic is innate, and requires no outside supervision."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 26, 2005)

*OOC Stuff*

[sblock]I've been doing some catch up on posts as I have been a little bit busy...
Free Avatar... Interesting Idea! 

*Creativity and Divine Mechanics*
I think the main thing we need to remember is that this is meant to be more of a free form role play. So creativity is something that is very important and that the rules we agree upon should not stifle creativity. Creativity first and then we can figure out how the results can be modeled by the mechanics. They should just give us some framework to determine how certain actions affect others. 

*Physics and SeeOhToo*
I do think that things like SeeOhToo are a good thing (and very flavorful). What Traume and Moss have done are establish reasons for much of the physics and cycles that we take for granted. When PC's in the game world (should we ever get that far) wonder why we are depedent on plants for air there will be a very interesting reason and Moss will have a big part in that story. As far as Game World Physics - assume normal physics as a normal game world does and keep up the good work.

*Basic Game Rules*
The Role Playing Rules that Jemal set forth cover pretty much everything with out getting too specific. The only real points of contention we have had are regarding Godling vs Godling interaction and I have posted something that can cover that (with some work).


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *Jemal's Rules*
> Rule 1 : You cannot post what happens to another God.. You can post what you DO to them, but not how they react or how it affects them. IE: "I throw a punch at Traume" is acceptable. "I Hit Traume in the face, sending him flying" is not.
> 
> Rule 2 : You cannot change something that has already been written/posted to say it never happened UNLESS you have a VERY plausible reason.



*NPC Divine Creatures*
We had an issue regarding the creature Faliure. Failiure was not created as a direct divine servitor or servitor creature of Moss and therefore should be relegated to NPC status. It can be treated and stated like any NPC creature in a world and given stats appropriate for a Godling threatening devouring machine as desribed. This is all assuming that Moss has no direct control over it, as a twisted anomoly to his seeding. Something that was not intended, just a byproduct of the process. A very powerful and mysteriouns one at that.

I am thinking that because of the way Failure was mentioned it is really an NPC creature of with Divine Power and could eat Godlings if it so wished (within reason of course). Could it be possible to coax it out of its lair? Yes. Would it most likely try to eat everything that it found when it followed Tocho up>? I think so. In the rules I have submitted I have shown example stats for it.

*Request*
When everyone posts could you put your Godlings name and portfolio information in the Title. for Godling posts. For posts that do not include the Godling directly post the Planet and other pertinent location information.  The reason for this is to be able to put the posts into some context. As far as I am aware, we have 3 planets that are actively being worked on - the Second Planet, Failure, with Jo'Karr and his minions; the Third, Prime II, by Moss and Shara, and the 4rth, Vitae, by Endovior and Tocho (I hope this is somewhat correct.). It will also help cycling through the posts for the time line. =)

I hope this all made sense?  [/sblock]Shara, The Light Bringer (Goddess of Light, Life, and Wisdom)


----------



## Albedo (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: LOL, I'm the only god in which _Jo'Karr_ gives no consideration. I find this amusing.

IC: "Once again Endovior, you act in a quick and upfront manner. I thank you for you assistance. " U-DO then takes Albedo and the two of them dissapear and travel back to the world Albedo was raised in.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: Nah, I didn't send something to Endovior either, or to any of the gods who haven't posted in a while.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 28, 2005)

Endovior nods, and U-DO leaves with the distinct impression that Endovior expects some sort of favor in the future...

His immediate tasks completed, Endovior goes back to work, building another Forge of some type.


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 28, 2005)

_Amongst the Aelves, beauty is a tangible thing that all are born knowing and possessing, but even to them, a chance sight of an angel is awe-inspiring.  Perhaps it is even more inspiring to them than to humans, for the Aelves remember when angels walked openly amongst the other mortals.  In the wake of a sighting, an Aelf child prodigy, a sorcerer, discovers in an epiphany the relationship between music, magic, and emotion.  This young man learns to bring calm, or rapture, to any who hear his music.  After a time of having his own kind appreciate him, he makes use of Endovior's portal system and travels to the warring world of humans.  None there can raise a weapon in the presence of his music, and soon a relative calm descends over parts of the warring empires._


----------



## Albedo (Jul 29, 2005)

Albedo has been keeping track of the Angel movements, noting their effects on the populaces of different cities and different races. But such meddling concerns him, for they may unsettle the balance of his city state. Jo'Karr's hypocritacal meddling of the affairs of humans has to end. So one day, when an Angel happens to fly too close to his city, Albedo takes up a bow and shoots the magical being down. But the Angel does not just die. Its body Explodes to make a storm scattering clouds and snow across Malkavia. _Now the Angel's cannot act from the sky,_ Albedo thinks to himself as he walks away to plan for any retaliation from Jo'Karr.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2005)

ooc: Srry been having trouble getting online a little bit recently.  Won't be too much of a problem though I hope.  Will slow my posting a little bit for a week or two.

IC: 
Jemal accepts the Ambrosia from Tocho, the Scepter from Jo'karr, and the decree from Shara.  As the years pass with little interference from the Gods, all doing their own things, Jemal finishes reading the book and living with the souls that go to his plane of hell upon their death.  Finally he sends a message to all the divine beings in existance in this universe.

"I believe we should gather together, my fellow godlings, to discuss... Things.  I have recently made a discovery that I believe we need to talk about.  Traume, because of the nature of my discovery, I think it would be fitting for you to host this meeting.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 29, 2005)

ooc: The portal network's been defunct ever since I first left the material plane. It connected through my Palace, which is now gone. Furthermore, U-DO scrapped the remnants afterwards.

Endovior, hearing this, gates himself to Traume's realm. He notes Xavax, still in conversation with Traume (a conversation which has apparently been going on for centuries )... but no other gods.

"Hmm, so I'm early."

He observes the grim decor of Traume's realm.

"I wonder why Jemal wanted us to meet here..."


----------



## Jochannan (Jul 29, 2005)

OOC: Then he used some other magical means... thanks for pointing that out. I've been having trouble keeping track of everything thats happened.

_Jo'Karr watches the soul of his angel travel to its eternal rest. He sheds a tear that Albedo has learned nothing. _

_"So now you would war with me eh? I laugh at you Albedo. I laugh heartily at your foolishness. So you would condemn the mortals to live in squalor and ignorance forever? You would deny them the chance to shape the worlds they live in according to their desires? Then why do they have free will? You may as well smite them all while your at it. It would be the simplest solution. If they have no chance to have their will, they may as well not exist. Fine, let your city state have no inspiration. Your people shall stagnate without any new ideas, new creations, or new ways of doing things. Your people shall remain behind while the others advance beyond you."_

_Jo'Karr stretches forth his power and contains Albedo's storm to Malkavia. _

_"But you shall not deny the rest of them. And if you have a problem with me, do not take it out on the mortals. And do not blame me for my existence, if the gods treated the mortals fairly, without denying them even the chance to have their will, I wouldn't exist in the first place. So thank you, my bretheren, afterall, your abuses of mortals were the ingredients in my birth. If you wish to see me destroyed, I shall indulge you. All you have to do is make it so that I am no longer neccessary. By the way, I do not interfere, I give a gift, a gift that they desire. How they use it is up to them."_

_Jo'Karr laughs and then sets out to the divine conference._


----------



## Albedo (Jul 30, 2005)

Albedo laughs at Jo'karr's decree. "Do you ever listen to yourself talk? You sit on your throne, forcing mortals to evolve the way YOU want them to, and at the same time try to say that you are giving mortals choice. Malkavia shall not fall behind, dear Jo'karr, but surge foreward, as war brings evolution. Until the Angels back out of mortal affairs, it shall be my duty to eradicate them. And by spurring my men on to fight an even mightier foe, we shall evolve faster than any other, and at our own terms at that."

The gates of Malkavia open and an army of darkly clad warriors spills out. These warriors travel across the lands, using a mastery of undetection and death to hunt and slay Angels. Some slip undetected into mortal cities and blend with the populaces to catch the angels off gaurd, while others move through the wilderness and track down the Angels themselves. Albedo himself soon leaves the city, protected by the storm and out of harms way, to go slay Angels. Everytime he slays an Angel, they explode into a storm which travels the landscape to block Jo'karr's race from the ground that houses the mortals.

"Until Angels stop interfering in the affairs of mortals, I shall have cause to fight. And you Jo'karr, I have no qualms with. You hide behind your angels, who play around with humanity as they see fit. It is these medlers who must die."


----------



## Endovior (Jul 30, 2005)

At that moment, a crate full of Amulets appears in Jo'Karr's realm, each bearing the insignia of a stylized flame.  A note is attached:

"A gift, to aid in your efforts to promote the exercise of free will amongst the mortals.  -E"

Angels donning those Amulets find themselves to have vastly greater protection, allowing them to withstand the attacks of the Malkavians.  However, the benefits cease for a week if the Angels perform any offensive action.

At the same time, Albedo discovers a heavy book entitled "On Chaos and Magic", which mysteriously appears within his bag as he sleeps.  Within are many secrets of magic; specifically, how the application and manipulation of random factors can result in improved spell power.

Endovior smiles.  The book is exactly what it claims to be, but he has hopes that the study of magical chaos will lead Albedo to a greater understanding of philisophical chaos, perhaps leading to an appreciation of individual freedoms that he seems to lack.  Perhaps.


----------



## periculum (Jul 30, 2005)

ooc: i really like the notion of alyssa and albedo, we're starting to incorporate mortal heroes into the story. I think Jo'karr gives the mortal Albedo more credit than he is due. even given his special nature among mortals, I do not believe he has either the power to smite all the other mortals, nor deny them their free will.

IC: Tocho accepts Jo'karrs gift as the good gesture that it is, despite it being incapable of improving upon his already perfect accuracy.
Upon hearing of the actions of Albedo, Tocho beams with pride. He has nothing against the gifts and inspiration of Jo'karr and his angels, but competition and warfare are much better and faster (in his mind) means to the same end, improvement of the mortals. Thus he dispatches one of his wolves who quickly tracks down the mortal Albedo and presents him with the bow from Jo'karr. "Behold, human, I bring a gift from the Beast Lord to aid you in your struggles. know that you have his blessing in this endavor." With the perfect accuracy granted by the bow, even the amulets from endovior can't protect the angels from Albedo, though the rest of his army is still impeded.
Tocho then manifests within the realm of Traume. Personally he kinda likes the decor of the plane, but finds it a little claustophobic. while waiting on the other deities to arrive, he pays his respect to fallen foes, showing reverence for all the creatures to have fallen prey to his bow.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 30, 2005)

Traume blinks and the Aeons pass and as he looks he recalls many things

*Alyssa* 
"_and so Traume took Alyssa the Healer to be his companion and he showed her the secrets of the glistening path and that which lies beyond the Shadows.
And he was happy and knew joy and Alyssa also became as a teacher unto Him so that the cycle of Birth and Death were bound together_"


*a sturdy traveling staff*
In his hand Traume held the staff given him and felt eternity it its sturdy weight and he gave thanks and set the staff into to stand before his seat

*the demise of an Angel*
War yet rages in the Worlds of Life and each day the Place which Traume has made welcomes new spirits to their place of rest. But as the first angel follows the Glistening path Traume senses a change. For this is a creature born of the spirit yet slain by a mortal hand.

"Look Alyssa" Traume speaks gently to the Healer "look and see what your brother has become. Albedo leader amongst mortals, a hero born from mortal need and not from the decree of the gods..."


*the Summoning to his Realm*
"What purpose has Jemal in calling the gods to this place?" he silent whispered and for another Aeon pondered "its is sufficient" Traume declared "for the gathering of the gods shall occur in this realm and here the proposal shall be made 

So Xavax Spellforged now that your - _ally_ - Endovior is here shall you stay here in this conference of gods, as my guest you have the right"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2005)

When Albedo first takes up the bow to kill an Angel, there is a dark clap of thunder, and a storm brews BEFORE the arrow arrives at its target... but arrive it does, Piercing the Angel's heart.  Jo'karr's creature does not die instantly, however, but survives a few moments, torn in agony as it is killed ironically enough by the power of it's own creator, given freely and now used to slay his creatures.  The twisted creature dies then, but does not travel the glistening path.  It's soul instead flies off, hurt and angered, and ends up in the empty firey plane of Hell, it's form forever changed, and thus was born the first of the fiends.

Jemal arrives then in Traume's realm, as he feels the death of the Angel and the birth, and shakes his head.  "So much death.."

He looks around at the assembly, noticing a few missing faces, and sends out his message once more "Please I beseech you, whatever dislike you may have for myself or the other Gods present, what I have to say is of the utmost importance, and with these... recent developments amongst our creations, I fear time is not on our side."


----------



## Endovior (Aug 2, 2005)

Xavax nods.  "I'm interested.  I had some thoughts about establishing a divine council anyways, like we had in our original world."

Endovior shrugs.  "Do as you will.  I'm not sure if a divine council would work here... but it's worth a try."

Endovior then turns to Jemal.  "I believe that U-DO is here already... he seems to do that Omnipresence thing I find especially annoying.  That being said, he has not actually appeared yet, which means that more likely then not, he doesn't care."

-Elsewhere-

Ahvisun, a high-ranking Efreeti Lord, sees the newly-created Fiend, recognizing it from Endovior's texts as a creature of darkness and evil.  And while the Efreeti are bound first and foremost to Endovior, the Fiends are another type of creature.  Ahvisun quickly forms a gate to the Fiend's location, inviting it to the Fire Plane for a period.  It comes (partly by Ahvisun's persuasive argument, partly by the magic of the Gate spell), and proceeds to have a lengthy discussion with Ahvisun on magic, and power, and morality (or lack therof).  When the proverbial dust settles, Ahvisun has sublet a goodly portion of the Fire Plane to the Fiend and any potential progeny... and is slowly but steadily leading it on towards Diabolical acts... and the Efreeti grin collectively, as their plans are advanced.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 2, 2005)

OOC: Actually, I believe U-DO is still on this plane.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 2, 2005)

_Jemal arrives then in Traume's realm, as he feels the death of the Angel and the birth, and shakes his head.  "So much death.."_

"Yes I am" Traume looms up gazing at Jemal with distruct and a hint of anger 

_Jemal looks around at the assembly, noticing a few missing faces, and sends out his message once more "Please I beseech you, whatever dislike you may have for myself or the other Gods present, what I have to say is of the utmost importance, and with these... recent developments amongst our creations, I fear time is not on our side."_


" so you have stolen the Angel from his rest and turned it to your depraved ways" he says steadying himself, his voice becoming resonant and as definate as a tomb "So Jemal, what is this urgent missive you bring to us and why is it so important to *ME*?"


----------



## Albedo (Aug 2, 2005)

U-DO steps foreward out of the shadows where he has been standing for a very long time. "You are totally correct Endovior. I have little care for this meeting. But I might as well kill time here while I wait for some side ventures to develop. I will warn you all that I am not "inclined" to stay should something new arise, so I suggest you get on with it."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 2, 2005)

OOC:Is it too late to join?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the fray!!!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Othar Planesewalker, Timemaster, the last*

Othar suddenly appears in the middle of Traumes realm.  "Wait a second!" and then instantly spoken yet somehow understandable, "This is not the beginning don't tell me im late again! oh well," then looking at traume"then you must be traume and this must be the first council. Oh in that case i didn't miss anything important anyway. by the way im Othar the timemaster and i already know all of you so don't bother making introductions."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 2, 2005)

Traume looks at the newcomers appearance with suprise and yet a sense of familiarity pervades.

"You know us Othar? I beleive you do and yet your form is not familiar. Timemaster? Oh I see.So where -and when- have you been?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 2, 2005)

I come from the end dear traume where you yourself created me.  I was to go to the beginning of the world and avert the first war but again it appears i am too late


----------



## Albedo (Aug 3, 2005)

U-DO glances at the newcomer. "I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume that either you are not a true God, or that Traume has unlocked power greater than most could imagine sometime in the future. So tell me Othar, do you know any of us personally, or are you just blessed with more than a few history books?"​


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 3, 2005)

OOC: the response was meant for after everyone had taken me in. This is too.

IC: If by a true god you mean one that was created in the First battle of Valkrath and Volkath then no i am not a diety If you mean an immortal omipresent being who governs an aspect of mortal life then yes i am a diety. I was not created on purpose but was merely the last mortal to die the only one left at the end... As for how i know you, i have met what each of you becomes right before you die and am blessed with history itself which is better than any book.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 3, 2005)

U-DO smiles at Othar, "You are not the last, but the last of a group. Just as we are not the first. If this universe died, you would not be here. Which means time goes on, and the cycle continues. But this is all irrelevent. The more important question is what you intend to do here."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am here to make sure i don't exist


----------



## Albedo (Aug 3, 2005)

"Oh, don't worry. I can feel the changes to the universe right now. I'm pretty sure your being here makes the future you come from null and void. Whether or not you come to be though, I guess really depends on how long it takes this time to destroy itself. And that could be sooner or later than what you experienced. When you play with time, nobody can tell what will happen. But now, back to my previous question. I did not ask you WHY you are here, I asked what you intend to do here?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Othar timemaster*

"Here or now?  Here I intend to make very many changes over the course of history, but now i intend to watch."

To Jamal, "I need to speak with you in private when this is done.  Now get on with it already!


----------



## periculum (Aug 4, 2005)

OOC: I love the idea of a god involving time, it's just such a wonderfully complex subject to wrap your mind around. For instance, how exactly did he arrive too late when he was traveling backwards through time? doesnt that mean he ended his journey prematurely and was early? and what exactly keeps him from going back further? Overall, love the concept, Welcome to you and good journey. To U-Do, what constitutes a true god? Jo'karr was created from the violent death of mortals, Jemal was created by traume when he walked upon the world, and tocho was created by shara's life burst. i see no problems with othars creation.

IC: Tocho watches the newcommer from the shadows. He notes Othar's worn appearance, this being has obviously just completed a long and arduous journey. He listens to Othar's story with great interest, absently stroking a snake that once called itself his spear. "So how am I slain, and by whose hand?"


----------



## Albedo (Aug 4, 2005)

OOC: My statement on if he was a true god was more of an in character statement reffering to whether or not he is a born god or a really powerful mortal. I'm not saying there is a problem with his character.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 4, 2005)

Xavax interrupts.

"That's a very interesting story, but I don't think you have the control of time you claim. Observe."

With a wave of his hand, Xavax creates a magical display with Silent Image. The display shows an exponentially curved line.

"Time control of any sort is dependent upon power. The more time is affected, the greater the power required. As you will note [here Xavax gestures to his display] acceleration or deceleration of the time flow is easy, via the standard Haste and Slow spells. Ceasing the flow of time altogether is more difficult, requiring spells like Temporal Stasis or Time Stop. Travelling forward in time at a greater then standard rate requires Epic magic... or cleverness on the part of the traveller; for example, placing yourself in temporal stasis while leaving a method to break said stasis on a mechanical or magical trigger to activate at a later time, giving the effect of said travel without consuming the power. It is noticeably easier to send an effect forward in time then it is to go yourself, and the same holds true for the reverse, although sending any effect back in time requires a great deal of Divine power. And physically travelling back in time would require the intervention of an Overdeity. You are clearly not an Overdeity, so I theorize that this universe's resident Overdeity, Shara, has sent you back in time personally, rather then you performing the act yourself, for some purpose of her own."

Endovior nods.

"Ahh, Xavax sees to the heart of the matter, as he tends to.  That being said [here Endovior turns to Tocho], I would examine Othar's wording carefully.  Othar did not claim to be the last being alive, merely the last mortal alive... which does not mean that the universe ended after him... nor that any of us were slain.  It simply means that something caused all mortal life to be destroyed, a feat that any of us could easily accomplish, given sufficient time and a lack of intervention that is unlikely to occur.  More likely, there was a great Godwar, and in the crossfire, something regrettable occured... and Shara intervened.  [Endovior turns back to Othar]  I would further assume that said Godwar will occur sometime in the relatively near future... that being the reason why Shara sent you here rather then the very beginning.  That being the case, your goal is the same as mine.  You seek to prevent war between the gods, as do I.  Therefore, let us work together in this task, as two united are vastly stronger then one."

ooc: and I suppose that the bit about Shara is technically true... FreeXenon DID approve your join, so I suppose you DID have the intervention of an Overdeity


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2005)

"Back to the point of this meeting.. And I think Othar's appearance here and comments shows that my fears may become true."

Jemal turned then to Traume "You see, _Father_, I did NOT subvert that angel.. It was something in this Universe itself.  What I've discovered is that The powers of this Universe are greatly different from those in any other.. and I've looked into a few with the help of this book.."  Jemal pulls out the Manual of the Planes and hands it to Endovior "You were right, by the way, I wasn't ready for it.. I appologize for taking it and have only my rash youth to blame."  
Turning back to the rest of the assembled Gods, he continued " You see most Universes have a finite amount of power and souls, though the numbers are exceedingly large as to seem infinite.. Our Universe, however, contains the power of three universes, split between the same amount of souls... and LESS Gods.. than any other.  In most universes, there are dozens upon dozens of Dieties, several billion souls, and a certain amount of power split mostly between the gods and some between the souls.
 Because of how Ours was created, however... The death of Valkath and Volkrath... and the later infusion of the dying powers of the Universe Endovior came from, Along with all the Godly magics he brought WITH him, we have three times the power, still only a few billion souls, and less than a dozen Dieties."

He stopped and turned to Traume "You wanted to know how this affects you?  Once these souls come here" He waved his hand towards the realm of Death "What happens to that power?  And what happens when these Souls are all here or in my realm?"  Jemal glanced around at each of them "You've allready seen some of the side affects of such power... Albedo, Alyssa, Xavax, the seemingly random creation of Gods such as myself, Tocho, and Jo'karr... the beast Failure... and now this Angel pretty much transforming ITSELF into a new species."  He turned to Endovior and Xavax "This is not usual in other universes, is it?  Soulless yet powerful beings?  Albedo, Alyssa, Xavax, Failure, and this Fiend.. None of them have SOULS!"

"It is my theory that Eventually there will be nothing left but Soulless beings and Gods, and when that happens..."  
Jemal left the thought hanging, looking curiously at Othar.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 4, 2005)

Except Othar wasn't there.

Instead As Xavax's speech ends, Othar Timeshifts but leaves these words behind, "You doubt my power Xavax. YOU A WHO HAVE SEEN TWO MULTIVERSES AND ONE END OF TIME!  I will prove it to you!  As for Tocho's question the only way to kill a diety is by destroying what they embody.  U-Doh went first because of the multitude of Death overbalancing Life. Then Jo' Karr came next as most mortal life died.  Then Tocho and Endovior because competition and magic went with  the mortals. Then Moss died when the Atmospheres could nolonger sustain plant life.  Then Traume with all of the death exploded in power, and Jemal I will tell in private of his demise." to go off after Jemal Finishes.

Then all of you feel power that feels as if the multiverse itself was refolding.

   Then Othar reapeares and says "Now you have a real colmology, unfortunately the rift in time is not yet healed and will slowly suck out mortal life as more time passes."

"Sorry for the interruption Jemal I hope I set my message properly.  Yes at the end of my world there was only a single god, myself.  Prior to that after mortals died out the universe basically ended though.  But previous failures aside i have fixed that(accidentally).  The time rift stores the power of the souls it leaches from so new souls may be created.  The Aelves are timeless beings and thus create soul specifically to deal with time rifts such as this.  I entrust this energy in equal parts to Traume and Jo'Karr.  Furthermore in the cosmollogy I made for you therre are 8 spaces for planes the plane of good, the plane of law, the plane of evil, the plane of chaos, the plane of water, the plane of fire, the plane of earth, the plane of air.  The spaces all overlap to form the Prime Material plane where all of those things are encorporated these planes also overlap like this:
FIRE:AIR
FIRE:EARTH
AIR:WATER
EARTH:WATER
LAW:GOOD
LAW:EVIL
GOOD:CHAOS
EVIL:CHAOS
An astral plane fills the empty space between the planes
A plane of shadows is an alternate material plane exsisting wherever there are shadows on the material plane
The elemental plane of magic is a diety only plane from where all magic and such comes from. Shara grants Dieties a home piece where they maintain absolute controll.  NO MORTALS MAY EVER ENER HIS PLANE.

OOC:And so aging the planes and Soul Recycling were born


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 4, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer (Goddess of Light, Life, and Magic)*

A subtle nurturing warmth fills the room as a great beam of white light appears shines upon the ground near the assembled Gods as Jemal finishes speaking. The light seems to pulse lightly for a brief moment and then as abruptly as the light apears it is gone. Shara stands before you and she smiles lightly. 

"Greetings Godlings."

She nods to Othar smiles a little bit more when she takes in his worn and haggaard appearance.

"Divine Essence is something more that a soul it is the very essence of existence. We, as beings infused with divine energies, are as balanced as we make our selves. The Worlds of Life and its creatures are balanced by its very nature thanks to the works of Traume and Moss. Other universes have had aeons to mature, develop, and evolve its sentient species. The Worlds of Life will one day be as full and rich with life as other universes if we do not destroy it first. The Worlds of Life need time.

A council has been mentioned and it is a good idea. More so than that, it will be more important that we each have our own plane, and then a plane for which we can go to gather and settle our differences. Our battle ground and our ground of mediation. This will save the Worlds of Life from much meddling and destruction allowing it to evolve. Time is what the our worlds need now."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 4, 2005)

OOC: How did I become Worn looking, I was planning on looking older/younger in relation to the universe
ie: If the universe is just beginning I am a baby If it is about to end I am an old "worn" man so are you saying the universe is ending?
then again you didn't know how  looked and may have been guesssing.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 4, 2005)

*magic_gathering2001*[sblock]







			
				Tocho said:
			
		

> Tocho watches the newcommer from the shadows. *He notes Othar's worn appearance, this being has obviously just completed a long and arduous journey. *He listens to Othar's story with great interest, absently stroking a snake that once called itself his spear.



Just working off this post.   And NO the world is not about to end... again.

Its like the fourth time this week!   

One persons old is another person's young!    [/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Aug 4, 2005)

U-DO laughs at Othar's idea of his death. "Do you really think that I can be killed by the unbalance of life and death? My ties with this world go alot deeper than the balances I uphold. Now I am truly interested in this future. It means my calling to leave this place and take my place in fate will actually come to pass. My purpose here is for something you cannot begin to comprehend, and while my knowledge of other universes simply comes from rumors and floating gossip, the one fact I know true is this. I AM THE ONLY ONE. There is no other like me. And I am here to prepare this world, this oddity of a universe, for its higher calling."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 4, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Back to the point of this meeting.. And I think Othar's appearance here and comments shows that my fears may become true."
> 
> Jemal turned then to Traume "You see, _Father_, I did NOT subvert that angel.. It was something in this Universe itself.  .... None of them have SOULS!"
> 
> ...




Traume listens in silence to the words of before Othar and Jemal, his demeanour softening towards Jemal as a wayward son, and also it would some another of his many progeny the Timemaster Othar. The revelations of Othar confirming the impending oblivion and this warning brought by Jemal weigh heavy upon the God of Death for beyond the Glistening Path is the shadow and beyond shadow the brilliant clarity of the eternal void. Traume has looked upon it many times and wondered as to the true nature of existence which both Jemal, Othar and even Xavax now bring a lens forwhich to examine.

But before such consideration can even began the posturing of the godlings begins as each makes claim to its own invunerability and supposed eternity. He is about to speak when Shara enters and calls attention back to the formation of a council.

"Thank you Good Matriarch" Traume acknowledges her "yes it seems that we have grave need to meet in council with your gracious mediation to curb our excesses and I welcome that intercession.

My brethren" Traume turns to the godlings his gaze lingering for a while upon the faces of Jemal, Othar and Jo'Karr - the three to which he is most directly linked as Sire - "we have each heard the warnings presented before us and though we may not wish to acknowledge their veracity there is no wisdom in discounting them without investigation.

We must ponder each claim and find a collective solution not merely trust in our own capacity. Only in this manner will the Worlds of Life flourish and we guarantee our own divinity.

Remember the Humans and the Aelves and other mortals are my own progeny given form by the hands of others, my interest is that of any good _father_." 


ooc _btw great theory Jemal, its a great premise to build a story upon especially in light of the direction that Othar has introduced.

[sblock]And guys I think we should take this as a plot development and run with it not discount it as a flawed theory. Of course it maybe that you guys are just posturing in character and that we are running with it and I'm worrying for nothing - if so cool[/sblock]_


----------



## Albedo (Aug 5, 2005)

While the Gods have their meeting in the realm of death, Albedo decides he must do more to stop Jo'karr's angels. While Jo'karr is away, Albedo mounts an assault on Jo'karr's forge, using his skills in magic to gain entry. Standing in the forge, surrounded by Angels and ready to do battle, Albedo calls out to his foes, "Is there a representative who will talk with me, or should the slaughter begin?"


----------



## periculum (Aug 5, 2005)

Tocho then speaks, rather out of character for such a conflict oriented god: "Perhaps we could take a page from the lord of flame and magic and create some kind of binding document, the laws of nature if you will, infused with the power of a multitude of deities and thus unbreakable by any deity acting alone. The first amendment could settle the issue about involvement upon the mortal plane. personally i do not enjoy the idea of banishment from that realm of existence, but I would be willing to agree to limit my presence there. I propose we make ourselves unable to manifest the entirety of our divine being on that plane, therefore we would have to make do through avatars and followers. Our powers would still hold true for that realm, we just couldnt go there ourselves.
I also propose a Free Will Clause, thereby granting mortals a level of independence from the gods. Deities would no longer be able to directly control the actions of mortals, nor force a path to be taken by a mortal. Though deities could still make suggestions or place obstacles for mortals, they can not force a course of action. For example, I give a divine edict to a mortal, that mortal will have the ability, though maybe not the heart, to refuse my edict. I may then make life unbearably harsh upon the mortal for refusing to do as I bid, but I can not force him to change his mind and everything I place before the mortal has to have several ways of being approached/overcome by the mortal, not just the way I want."

As the other deities stare at this uncharacteristic move by the god of beasts, he actually agreeing to relinquish some of his power, he scowls and wrinkles his muzzle in a snarl. "Just thinking out loud."

OOC: neither of these articles would really impact gameplay in a big way, only if someone clearly oversteps themselves. But they will provide nice storyline and a reason for balance.

IC: Meanwhile, a lycanthrope discovers the king of Anlan is actually a vampire, risen to power despite the rites of the glittering path being as commonly practiced here as in other human settlements. The lycanthrope reveals the kings identity and attempts assassination, which fails in the death of the werewolf. News of the vampire king ignites a civil war, but is quickly put down since most of the military brass already new of their undead master. Thus an empire born in fire and steel turns cold as the grave.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 5, 2005)

Endovior shakes his head at Jemal's distress.

"Actually, soulless beings are rather common in all other universes.  Only Mortals have souls, it seems."

Endovior openly laughs at Othar's prediction of his death.  After a moment, he stops.

"Now I know you're lying.  I was once mortal, I am not the embodiment of a concept; therefore, I cannot fail from it's absence.  I know this from experience.  I have outlived 27 universes so far.  The fall of this one will not mean my death, it will merely mean number 28.  Furthermore..."

Xavax abruptly dissapears, and Endovior's flames shift through a rainbow of colors for a moment.

"Fool.  Damned fool!  Your tampering with reality is causing a ripple effect."

Endovior dissapears.

-Elsewhere-

With a sound like the ringing of a huge bell, Endovior's old palace reappears; but it is not a school of mages, as before.  Instead, it is linked to Forges throughout the planes.
Air: Mindforge
Fire: Soulforge
Earth: Lifeforge
Water: Fateforge
Chaos: Antiforge
Evil: Darkforge
Good: Lightforge
Law: Ruleforge
Astral: Nullforge
Shadow: Shadowforge
Magic: Spellforge

Xavax and Endovior appear together in Endovior's Palace (although whether it still deserve the name is questionable).

Endovior speaks first, "Clearly, history has changed.  As this place was critical to the last godwar, the realm distortion must have brought it back when that war failed to occur... although I do have vague memories of such NOT occuring in the way I remember more clearly... this change in reality makes things complicated."

Xavax smiles, "Indeed.  But more then that has changed.  Note the Forges.  All of them are present, and I am a part of them all."

"But you forget the limitation of such: as all are present AND linked, the power of them is weakened: you can only regulate the flow."

"Alas, it is true.  But it must be done, and I suppose it falls upon me to do it."

"As you will.  I cede this construct to you, then.  I must be getting back... that meeting is probably important."

Xavax nods, "Do what you must.  For my part, I will be busy regulating the universe."

And so, it is done.  All beings and powers are regulated through the Palace, renamed Nexus.  Though this sounds like a great deal of power, it really is not: any imbalance threatens the entire system, and would ruin Nexus and the Forges first, so all things must be done fairly and equally.  Of necessity, Xavax becomes a Power of absolute neutrality.

Meanwhile, Endovior returns.

"That was quite foolish, Othar.  I can vaguely remember going to a great deal of effort to stop your foolishness from destroying the continuity of existence, so don't try that again.  I don't think the fabric of reality can take another rewrite."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 5, 2005)

"As they say in the end ignorance is bliss.  You will all believe what you want about the end but that doesn't make you right."

OOC: you can't create a spellforge on the plane of magic because that would cause the spellforge to try to absorb the entire plane thus disrupting the plane and destroying itself in the effort.  how do you type spoilers?

IC: to Endovior "You would think that it would allow one-hundred jumps or something nice but noooo it allows fity two and one half so i get three more


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 5, 2005)

ooc [sblock]spoilers[sblock] don't forget the /


----------



## periculum (Aug 6, 2005)

[sblock]just trying it out[/sblock]


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 6, 2005)

_Jo'Karr speaks:_

_"Excuse me."_


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 6, 2005)

_Jo'Karr appears before Albedo, bearing a great chain in one hand, and a great warhammer in the other._

_"You call me a coward? You who would not face me until I was with your master and the others at the council? Your impudence is staggering. Fine, you shall have your battle.  ALEXANDRA!!!"_

_Ranks of angels part and the most beautiful creature that Albedo had ever laid eyes on steps forth, her very presence moving the millions around her.  She walks casually up to Jo'Karr, glancing about as though she might be there by accident.  He kisses her gently upon the cheek, and Albedo feels a new hatred for Jo'Karr.  _

_"Alexandra, my greatest archangel, this is the one who murdered your breatheren in cold blood.  This is the one who insults me and expects I will not smite him.  This is the one who used my own divine bow to create the first demon.  But he is mortal, and as such, I cannot simply kill him.  This is a mortal affair, and as greatest amongst the mortals, what do you want to do with him?"_

_Alexandra glances at her opponent, but her gaze is without malace or hatred.  _

_"I will humble him, it is the worst thing I can do to him, and he has earned it."_

_The statement is almost as a sentence of death, Albedo feels as though he might flee.  Alexandra sings a long, clear note of the magic music invented by the aelves, for she was the one who gave the inspiration to the music's creator.  But this music is greater, her voice brings the ranks of angels to their knees.  Albedo finds himself kneeling before her, and he finds he can only stare at her and listen.  He doesn't struggle or care when the Bow of Jo'Karr is taken from him.  He doesn't flinch when the divine chain of Jo'Karr binds him and he is dragged away by the god to the council.  Only when he can no longer hear the music does he struggle.  He writhes and fights and tries to cast a spell, but cannot._

_"I once killed a titan then destroyed a sphere of annihilation within minutes of each other, I can hold you if I please, mortal."_

_Albedo stops struggling and only feels the heartbreak from the bitter silence.  _

_"I understand now, I understand you, Jo'Karr.  I'm sorry."_

_"I know."_

_Jo'Karr and his captive reapear in the council._

_"Sorry about that... but my attention was... required.  I feared the retribution of certain members of this council would harm many innocents should he be killed, after all, who wants to see all their hard work destroyed?  When we are done with the present matters, I request a vote on what should be done with him... so that it is fair according to all.  For my part, I will accept this council's wisdom on the matter.__"_


----------



## Albedo (Aug 6, 2005)

OOC: Ok, Jochannan is dreadfully confused. Albedo was not on the mortal plane as of my last post. This means that an army of one million mortal men would have had to have been at Jo'karrs forge. I'll ignore this indescetion for now, and just say he has done what he came to do at the frorge and left. I would also point out that Jo'karr hasn't been reading my other posts very carefully either. 

post #199 by Albedo:



> "These Two also have a very unusual trait. You will notice that aside from gazing upon them with your own eyes, you cannot detect them. They are undetectable to Gods, and immune to most affects that Gods use. This is strange because they can be sensed and affected by mortal magic and actions. They are very unusaul beings indeed."




IC: Albedo dissapears and re-appears outside of his chains. He turns to the shocked Jo'karr and laughs. "You fool. I am un-affected by Godly magic. You should have had one of your mortal stooges bind me. And you actually think I am making decisions for one of my species. I am not HUMAN Jo'karr. I am something more. And I think now is the time to prove it." With that, A huge explosion rips through Jo'karrs forge, killing most of the Angels within it. The huge aftermath of Albedo's undetected spell leaves Jo'karrs forge in ruin. Albedo turns to Endovior, "That book you sent turned out to be very useful afterall, God of Magic. I give my thanks. Now as for you Jo'karr, my crusade against your angels is finished, as there isn't really enough of them to manipulate the mortals the way you want anymore. Well.... there are, but they will have to get past the fiends first. I have, through your forge, opened a gateway to hell, and as we speak, many fiends created by your OWN bow are pouring through to wreak havok on your little meddlers. As for the mortal world, I make no effort to control mortals. You seem to be rather paraniod about that. My job is to make sure that YOU are not contolling all the mortals. If you insist on getting revenge on me, I will wait for you in Malkavia, but you will not find us an easy target, even for your little "Million Man army" of brain controlled fools you wield like a toy. Do noyt underestimate me Jo'karr. I am just as much of a foe as Failure, and you needed Jemal to help you win that fight." With that, Albedo leaves the plane of death and returns to his city, waiting for Jo'karr to make the next move.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 6, 2005)

OOC: I just got back from a long trip without a chance to access the internet, I've replaced and corrected my earlier post. please read it before deciding on your course of action.  Furthermore, you cant create mortals that are beyond the power of the gods..., because they'd have to be gods in order to do that.  Now, sheilding them from dying instantly in the presence of Traume, or making it so that their really sneaky and hard to detect is one thing.  But making it so that they can't be affected at all no matter what one of us god players says, that's something else.  My character, a god, said he was pinned, so he was pinned.  You can't just null someone elses posts like that.  If you don't want me to just smite the guy if the whim so takes me, you could ask me not to, but really, if we stick to the rules of the game that were set out for us, you can't stop me by saying: 'this mortal is beyond the powers of the gods'


----------



## Endovior (Aug 6, 2005)

[sblock]Magic_Gathering: Note that NONE of the forges are working quite the way they should be, anymore; the link means that they have to form a system that works together.  As a result, instead of draining the plane to power the spells of one being, the Spellforge is now siphoning a part of the energy from the magic plane, and sending it to the mortal plane, to power the spells used by all mages in existence.  A side effect of your induced cosmos: it requires induced balance.
Albedo: I'm afraid that Jochannan is correct... barring one possibility, that you have given them your divine power (which reduces your own corrospondingly).  This seems to be the case, which means that each of them are, technically, Rank 1 Demigods, whose Divine Power revolves around non-detection and protection.  Even so, they can't be totally unaffected by everything... it's just harder to affect them.[/sblock]

Endovior notices the abrupt action about to occur, and he throws up a barrier in front of Albedo's spell.  It fizzles harmlessly, killing nothing.

"Not so hasty, Albedo.  Those angels are needed now.  Fiends exist, and Angels must be present to oppose them.  Of course, they need not all be bound to Jo'Karr, nor all following those commands that you find offensive, but you should consider the ramifications of your actions before you simply destroy.  Would you prefer if the Fiends were in control?  If you slay all the angels, or even most of them, the Fiends will dominate the planes... which would be far more detrimental to the mortals you claim to cherish then any supposed interference by angels.  You must learn to find a balance, and not strike blindly against what you see that you dislike.  If you do not, you will invariably do more harm then good."


----------



## Albedo (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC: What I did with Albedo and Alyssa was make a unique creation. While making him powerful against gods, in the same way I made him vulnerable to gods creations, which is why your followers could be overtaken. I made him opposite to that of say..Failure who would have eaten one million mortals for breakfast. If you had read the earlier post, you would have probably had one of your mages bind him instead and that would have worked. Its not powerful, just a different way of thinking of it. And even though you say that you don't have problems with him being hard to find, you still seem to be able to find hin instantaneuosly and even drop an army of ONE MILLION PEOPLE on him. You'd think you wouldn't be able to find him and that he could simply teleport away without being overtaken. Or even that he would not simply smite your Angel before she could sing, cause he saw her coming too. This little discusion on what we can and can't do is a little pointless if nobody is willing to follow any rules. And besides, you didn't really seem to have any trouble adapting to his immunities. Though he won't either. And to Endovior, I didn't say he killed all of the angels, just most. And considering how many angels he had in the first place, there would still be alot left after the spell. That means they would be around equal number to the fiends, and thus they would not be able to exert total control over the mortals.

IC: Albedo's struggling ceases entirely, and his body becomes still. It slowly starts to turn gray, and then disintegrates into a pile of dust. 

U-DO turns to Jo'karr, "You seem to be having some trouble dealing with this mortal. Then again, you also seem to have failed to realize what its true nature is. He is not bound to his body like other mortals are. He is a spirit, excisting in ways very few people may understand. I have no doubt he will be back. Though I doubt he will anytime soon. Your angels have been sorely reduced in number, and his quest has already been completed. I will say right now, that he has no bind to me. That goes the same for Alyssa and Xavac too. They are all independant agents."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC: Dude, you don't seem to get what's been happening. Jo'Karr didn't drop a million man army on him, Jochannan did. Get it? The God Jo'Karr, my character, didn't will those people into existence, or command them to attack, I, Jochannan, wrote it that the followers of Jo'Karr rose up of their own volition. Theres a difference. Its the difference between U-Do saying something and the character Albedo saying something. You control both, but the two are not the same characters. In the absence of a DM, we are all DM's to an extent. We all can say this happens or that happens, even if our characters aren't directly involved, or even involved at all. I could say: 'the weather on the third planet is sunny and bright and there are children playing on a hill.' But its not Jo'Karr making it sunny and bright or making the children play there, its me, Jochannan, writing that little bit of story even if Jo'Karr is deep in meditation on the plane of the Undead, completely removed from the third planet and its inhabitants. Get it? Now, I like that Albedo, the character, can't get the difference, that he thinks that anyone who favors Jo'Karr must be Jo'Karr's little puppet, but the fact that so and so invented whatever on whatever planet because he had an enlightening experience is really that person inventing it, just me writing it that way. And as to sensing Albedo, he had just teleported into my domain and started yelling at my servants, even if I couldn't sense him per se, my character had sufficient connection to his home and his angels to know what was going on. And the angels ARE mortals, just really powerful ones who are loyal to their creator.  If he's vulnerable to mortals, he's vulnerable to them.  Get it? And he may be strong against gods, but you still can't say he just breaks free if he wants to. Now, I do like how you had his spirit get loose, that made sense and added depth to the character, nice touch. Now, if you want to continue to have Albedo wreck havoc with me, thats your choice, and if you want him to still believe in the little 'divine conspiracy of Jo'Karr's interferance', go ahead, but make sure YOU understand the difference between Jo'Karr and Jochannan. Man am I tired of writing in the third person!


----------



## Endovior (Aug 7, 2005)

ooc: also, Endovior countered that little bout of angel-slaying.  Endovior is a Greater Deity, Albedo is, at best, a Demigod.  Therefore, Endovior > Albedo... not to mention the favorable conditions occuring, what with Endovior knowing the EXACT technique Albedo was about to use (having personally provided it).  If U-DO wants to personally get involved, things will be different.  Then it will be Endovior and Jo'Karr vs U-DO & Minions.... and you're still at a disadvantage.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 7, 2005)

_"Well, that settles that, for the moment.  I want to take the opportunity to say to you all, since you are here anyways, that if you have a problem with me, knock on my door and we'll discuss it over a cup of ambrosia.  Seriously, I don't understand why everybody who doesn't like me shoots first and asks questions never.  The same goes to Allyssa and Albedo, I'm a civilized god, and reasonable when not fighting for my life or the lives of my minions."_


----------



## periculum (Aug 7, 2005)

Tocho lets out a short growl to bring back everyones attention. "Can we proceed? Unless I am mistaken, we are gathered here to work out a system to prevent anihilation of the mortal plane, the first and dominant plane in the cosmos without which the others would be thrown into chaos if not destroyed outright. I've made a proposal which I believe sufficient. If any of you have a better idea, be heard, otherwise I'd like a vote on mine.

Meanwhile, since this meeting seems to require such a small amount of his attention, Tocho simultaneously manifest a second personification elsewhere in the multiverse. He then begins the creation of a plane to call his own, per the various suggestions by the other deities. Tocho builds his realm adjacent and connecting to both the realms of Shara and Traume. His is a wonderful haven of nature, where every type of climate and terrain can be found very close to each other and migrating in their positions. Suffused with positive energy, plants grown 10x as fast and all creatures heal at an extraordinary rate, making conflict difficult especially when to the death. This might sound like a paradise at first, but it's not all jungle and tropical beaches, as said before, all many of climate and terrain can be found including baren tundra, scorching deserts, poisonous marshes, etc. and with their closeness and shifting nature, this is a dangerous place to navigate and live in, one constantly having to cope and adapt with the environment. And then of course you have to attend with the other inhabititants, of which Tocho fills the plane with the hardiest and most fearsome of beasts, great and small. Towering giants and dinosaurs, as well as insects barely visible to the naked eye whose poison kills within minutes. It's, well, home.

OOC: for the record, I dislike Othar's creation of the elemental/alignment planes. makes the cosmology too generic. I liked the natural feel of things beforehand, felt like an actuall mythology similar to Greek/Norse/etc.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 7, 2005)

Ah, now we are getting to the very root of things aren't we. I did make an error in my previous post. I know it was you Jochannan, not Jo'karr who did the army thing. Now to the point though. You never RPed the army. Now explain to me why they would be there in the first place. Albedo never challenged anything other than angels. He never really interacted with the other mortals. But for some reason, in a very short time, people managed to convince themselves to gather a one million man army together to go fight somebody they never heard of. They have no general purpose, no real point to excist other than to hunt that one man. That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. And to the point of you finding him, I was still on the point of the million man army. The other point I made was you doing things irrationally with Albedo. If your angel started singing before Albedo knew of its prescence, that would make sense. But you walked up to an angel killer without doing something and expected that he wouldn't pull out the bow and shoot the thing before it even got the chance to sing. The same with how your million man army could engage a single man and capture him even though he can teleport whenever he wants to. But, I do know that you changed the army thing because it didn't fit. I'm just using as an example of how sometimes you fail to RP what you as a DM add to the game.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2005)

Jochannan said:
			
		

> OOC: Dude, you don't seem to get what's been happening. Jo'Karr didn't drop a million man army on him, Jochannan did. Get it? The God Jo'Karr, my character, didn't will those people into existence, or command them to attack, I, Jochannan, wrote it that the followers of Jo'Karr rose up of their own volition. Theres a difference. Its the difference between U-Do saying something and the character Albedo saying something. You control both, but the two are not the same characters. In the absence of a DM, we are all DM's to an extent. We all can say this happens or that happens, even if our characters aren't directly involved, or even involved at all. I could say: 'the weather on the third planet is sunny and bright and there are children playing on a hill.' But its not Jo'Karr making it sunny and bright or making the children play there, its me, Jochannan, writing that little bit of story even if Jo'Karr is deep in meditation on the plane of the Undead, completely removed from the third planet and its inhabitants. Get it? Now, I like that Albedo, the character, can't get the difference, that he thinks that anyone who favors Jo'Karr must be Jo'Karr's little puppet, but the fact that so and so invented whatever on whatever planet because he had an enlightening experience is really that person inventing it, just me writing it that way. And as to sensing Albedo, he had just teleported into my domain and started yelling at my servants, even if I couldn't sense him per se, my character had sufficient connection to his home and his angels to know what was going on. And the angels ARE mortals, just really powerful ones who are loyal to their creator.  If he's vulnerable to mortals, he's vulnerable to them.  Get it? And he may be strong against gods, but you still can't say he just breaks free if he wants to. Now, I do like how you had his spirit get loose, that made sense and added depth to the character, nice touch. Now, if you want to continue to have Albedo wreck havoc with me, thats your choice, and if you want him to still believe in the little 'divine conspiracy of Jo'Karr's interferance', go ahead, but make sure YOU understand the difference between Jo'Karr and Jochannan. Man am I tired of writing in the third person!



OOC: 
OK, so I'ld like to propse that over all that heap of weird posting here's what happened: 

Albedo attacks the Forge, Is faced by an army of Angels, Jo'karr (who can't DIRECTLY detect Albedo.. except inside his own realm where he knows all) appears, calls forward his Archangel whose singing brings even the mighty Albedo to his knees, and then chains Albedo.
Albedo ATTEMPTS to to summon enough power to destroy the entire place, but doing so alerts ENDOVIOR (who doesn't detect Albedo, just a very large gathering of destructive energy near one of the unstable Forges), who throws up a barrier around the impending explosion, then peeks in with a little magical eye and sees what's going on.. Then insert his speech about the Angels being needed, followed by Albedo's self-disintegration for later REBIRTH

I like the idea of Albedo being undetectable by Gods.. but not everything he does.. He should be noticable if he does something that DIRECTLY affects someones Domain on a fairly large scale (mass-killing Angels would alert Traume+Jo'karr, a Huge spell would alert Endovior, starting a massive war would alert Tocho, etc, etc)

IC: Jemals eyes open wide as Albedo disintegrates and U-do says he'll be back.
"Back.. you mean that he has died and shall return.. Like Failure, Like the Unded..  Rebirth.."
He grins and glances to Traume "Father, I believe I know how we can handle our problem with power being used by Souless creatures."  He chuckles and then turns back to SHara "We may need YOUR help for this, Lady of Life.  As for the matter of a Council, I think it is a truly magnificent idea.  We as Gods should exist to guide these mortals so we can all better understand ourselves and the universe."

"Now what do the rest of you say to this Council?"

OOC: BTW if this 'rebirth' thing goes through, I'ld like Jemal to get 'Rebirth' as a secondary domain.. it is, after all, what he is based off.. life after death.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2005)

periculum said:
			
		

> OOC: for the record, I dislike Othar's creation of the elemental/alignment planes. makes the cosmology too generic. I liked the natural feel of things beforehand, felt like an actuall mythology similar to Greek/Norse/etc.




OOC: I as well... I'ld like to propose that we NOT use the 'these are the aligned planes' thing.. We're trying to be different here, aren't we?  Now so far we have: 

Prime
Hell
Neg-Energy/Undead
Nature(? Toccho's.. not sure what it's supposed to be)
Magic/Nexus
Spirit/Heaven(traume's realm)
And a couple I think I'm missing..

I don't want to do away with his suggestions out of hand, but I just simply don't like the way that's taking them.. not to mention that the off-hand creation of a dozen planes requires immense power..

Also, on a more personal level... I HATE the idea of time travel it makes anything done mean absolutely nothing b/c you could just go back and change it If you don't like it!!

 Now being the God of Time allready makes you nearly the most powerful god in existance WITHOUT time travel.. I mean you could slow down, stop, or speed up time for anyone! (Except perhaps other gods) Meaning you could essentially do whatever you want in a split second... even things that would take other gods centuries... just by speeding yourself up so fast that essentially time stops for everything else (as if by a semi-permanent time stop)

I don't know, I just think "time" is a way-too-powerful Domain allready without giving Othar access to Time Travel...


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 7, 2005)

At his side the silent Alyssa gasps as Albedo disintegrates, her eyes blaze with grey light and her face turns pale. After a moment her breathing returns to normal and with a melancholy look upon her face she says "It is done. My brother has undergone transposition. 
There are others who need my aid" she asks Traume to give he leave and he agrees, allowing her to disappear relocating herself in the Prime


_Jemal chuckles as Albedo disintegrates "Back.. you mean that he has died and shall return.. Like Failure, Like the Unded..  Rebirth.."
He grins and glances to Traume "Father, I believe I know how we can handle our problem with power being used by Souless creatures." and then turns back to SHara "We may need YOUR help for this, Lady of Life.  As for the matter of a Council, I think it is a truly magnificent idea.  We as Gods should exist to guide these mortals so we can all better understand ourselves and the universe."

"Now what do the rest of you say to this Council?"_

You have a solution to the Soulless in the Worlds of Life? " Traume considers "learnt from the rebirth of Alyssa brother? Jemal you know that I do not approve of your undead, it binds the spirits to their flesh and denies them their final rest. I see Rebirth as no different, but it is beyond my hands, although perhaps not beyond your ability to intercede.

I too endorse this council and as its first act I call upon the Council to give to Jemal the power to intercede in the matter of Rebirth - *provided* " and he underscored that condition with the weight of millenia " *- provided* that he brings solution to the dilemma of the Soulless"

*****​
Meanwhile a Watcher of the Fourth Company takes leave of the Nightwing and enters in to Tocho's new realm manifesting as a comet which blazes across that realms sky..."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC

I agree the introduction of the alignment planes was not well thought out (but we can work that by linking them to the Forges - ie Othar multiplied the number of forges and each generates an energy feild which warps the zone around it (creating a small dimensional pocket).

As to timetravel I've got no problem with it as long as Othar (and the rest of us) accept that time travel creates Paradox and that Paradox can be manipulaed by the other gods. So for instance we can assume that it was huge degrees of Paradox hat allowed Othar to travel back in the first place (of course the paradox created by his time travel resulted in him being late). It may also mean that Othar is not as powerful 'now' as he will be at 'the end of time' and because of that loss of power further 'long range' time travel is not possible without help from the other gods.

Also if things change as a a result of time travel sending things back to stop events ocuring then more paradox is generated for the gods to use to create even stranger results than first expected - we could get into a paradox war (or some good storytelling)


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC: You make good points, and the army thing didn't work because I missed that crucial post of yours as I was hurrying to catch up with what was going on, I'm still not totally caught up. Albedo may not have interacted much with the mortals, but he was making a massive impact on the world, killing the angels and causing huge storms. They noticed. They didn't like that Albedo and his army of assasins were depriving them of the influence that brought about Steel, boom powder, etc. Life is hard enough on a world populated by magic users and titans like Albedo, factor in the empires rising and falling, the competetive influence of Tocho (a constant struggle for survival isn't fun), and you can understand how people might get upset when somebody deprives them of the means to develop better ways to defend themselves. Denying inspiration, which includes art, music, weapons, architecture, etc, may be the one thing that could unite such a large force of rival peoples against something. And as to Alexandra, she's a hero figure in her own right, and I described her appearance as breath-taking (or words to that effect) and I described what happened in Albedo's mind when he saw and heard her. 

IC: _"Settling our disputes in council does seem a... vast improvement... over the status-quo. I will send an avatar to the council whenever it assembles.  And I will support this appointment to my... ally... Jemal." _


----------



## periculum (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC: Tocho's plane isnt supposed to be anything, it's neither representing a force of nature like most other planes do, but rather Tocho's own personall representation of heaven, a place he can call home since it seems inevitable that we are about to banish ourselves, to one degree or another, from the prime material plane.
I can only think of two planes you left out Jemal. Shara's plane of light and positive energy, and I'm pretty sure Algennis had a plane, but he hasnt posted in forever. I guess he got lost in his own maze.
I could accept the elemental planes as demi-forge-planes, small in stature and linked to one another, they could be great places of creation but too small to support vibrant ecosystems. Since their linked, they could just form various "rooms" in Xavax's magical workshop.
A god of time is an excellent concept, however i agree traveling backwards would require an incredible amount of exhertion, as he would have to fight against the course of the stream (time only flows in one direction). Thus, right now after such a long trip from the end of the universe, he's going to need time to rest, and trips to the past will be limited. I also like the idea that fighting against the current of time (going backwards) would create ripples in the stream (paradoxes) that could be used by other deities. However, manipulating the flow of the river that is time wouldnt require any more effort on his part than tocho creating a new species of bird or jemal raising hundreds of fallen soldiers from a field of battle. Thus he can speed up and slow down time (in general or restricted to a certain location/creature) at will. That in itself is an immensly powerful ability.

IC: With a frustrated roar Tocho slams a nearby pillar, obliterating the mighty structure in a cloud of dust a debree. "This talk of divine counsil is pointless. Can you not see that we are IN divine counsil. So can we stop bringing the meeting to order and start making use of it. If anyone was against the idea of counsil, they wouldnt be here. Now I support Traumes proposal at endorsing Jemals power over rebirth."

Meanwhile Tocho vents his frustration by wrestling with a half dozen Mountain giants upon his newly formed plane.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2005)

Jemal chuckles at Tocho's statement.
"A Well spoken point.  I believe Albedo and Moss are the only ones who have not supported the  'formalization', if you will, of a permanent divine council.  As for the soulles problem, I believe we should introduce a system for the souls to return to life.. not as Undead, but as NEW beings. " 
*Insert long description of Ressurection/Reincarnation/Karma, etc here*


OOC: And I'll seed the point on Time, I like both your ideas.

I'm gonna be offline now for a while, might be a day might be a week.. will post again asap though.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC:  You people are messing with my colmology only prime, astral, magic, and shadow are "planes" the others just determine the characteristics of planes made inside of them.

ie: Tocho's plane is in the Good section and far from the material plane because it is major(far from prime) and posative dominate(in the good section).
The overlaps are just examples any number of Planar sections, for lack of a better word, overlap somewhere other than the material plane

And this, _It may also mean that Othar is not as powerful 'now' as he will be at 'the end of time' and because of that loss of power further 'long range' time travel is not possible without help from the other gods. _is true i can make minor jumps w/out help but only a few minutes or so. The farther the game progresses the farther i can shift.

IC:  "I to support the reincarnation, if it worked before it should work again"


----------



## periculum (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC: I disaprove of the elemental planes, and I disaprove more strongly against quartering off the entire multiverse as part of those elemental planes. My realm is most certainly not in any "good section". It may be suffused with positive energy but that only serves to prolong the epic struggles that go on there on a daily basis. It's like a cleric casting heal on a couple of gladiators fighting to the death. does such an act suddenly make the colloseum an inherently "good" thing? The point was to prolong the conflict going on, requiring more effort to triumph over your foe.
Your proposal is far to restrictive to my liking. say perhaps we wanted a good plane, then an evil plane, then another good plane, lined up next to each other in that order. Does your good section have a gap in it, or perhaps there are now two good sections? if a reason can not be determined, and if it does not therefore restrict such from happening, then things get even worse, in that your system would be pointless, having no impact on the multiverse. Plus it still has a very generic flavor to it.

Not to sound too critical, I'm just voicing my oppinion. I still love the concept of your deity, just not your cosmology. The one we had going on before you introduced the elemental variations was working just fine.


----------



## periculum (Aug 7, 2005)

IC: "I have no problem with reincarnation, so long as the soul gets a choice in the matter. Not all souls wish to continue the struggle, some would prefere the eternal rest and peace present in Traumes realm, and I would prefere that such weaklings and quiters remain deceased."

Meanwhile, having finished wrestling the giants to their hearts content, Tocho once again focuses entirely upon the meeting at hand.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 8, 2005)

U-DO speaks up, "You can all do what you wish, but I shall not be part of this divine council you speak of. My matters are my own. Speaking of which, there is something I must attend to. I bid yuo all farewell."


OOC: Jochannan, I basically consider this matter closed. I just wanted you to explain a bit more on why things happened, not just that they happened. I am satisfied now.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 8, 2005)

OOC: I could add Posative and negative planar sections as well to fit your plane.  I would also put Ysgard in the "good section" because it is positive dominate.  THe Elemental "Planes" are also sections as well.  Sorry I didn't make this clearer and if anyone has a better cosmology i could easily have messed up and made it that way by accident.  Also I don't do the Absolute concepts of good and evil.  The plane is helpfull to those who are on it and is therefore good IMO but i decided that since obviously not everyone agrees with me i am willing to add posative and negative sections as well or to change it entirely


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 8, 2005)

OOC: I think people are just upset because you popped in (great entrance by the way) and took the naturally evolving cosmology and made so generic.  Me, I don't have a problem with it because my character hates to be anywhere but the material plane (god of mortals, born of mortal desire and on the plane of mortals, etc, you get the idea).


----------



## Endovior (Aug 8, 2005)

ooc: the key thing about paradox is that whenever Othar changes something, you can change something too, as you would act differently, in a different situation.  Hence my forging the multiverse.

Endovior frowns.

"You will note that U-DO wishes not to be a part of the council.  With him being particularly antagonistic towards the other Gods, taking the recent incident with Albedo as an example, I suggest we form some sort of policy regarding those Gods who do not wish to be a part of the council.  Perhaps we could agree to act, as a group, against any God not a part of the council who would interfere with out edicts.  What say you?"


----------



## Albedo (Aug 8, 2005)

OOC: Great, we're getting a Godly United Nations lol. And by the way Endovior, U-DO has nothing to do with Albedo. Hes got about as much to do with him as he does with Xavax.


----------



## periculum (Aug 8, 2005)

OOC: adding more sections is just the opposite of what I want to do, I want to get rid of all of your sections. They dont fit here, we had a perfectly good cosmology without them and they do not bring anything to the game except for making it bland and flavorless. I also don't like bringing in other generic planes such as Ysgard into the mix, they don't fit. Exceptions can be made of course, such as Jemal bringing in A negative energy plane and A hell into the mix (not necessarily exactly the same as standard D&D, but they've yet to be fully described), when it goes along with the flow of the universe and has a natural creation myth and good story line. (When they were first created though, I thought they were both the same plane.)

IC: "I do not need anyone's aid in dealing with my foes, and am against such a permanent aliance. Of course my original proposal would help solve the problem you forsee. I still propose that we copy the format presented by Endoviors documents, creating a binding writ unbreakable even by those who did not agree to it. This would be accomplished by getting a majority of the deities to suffuse it with their divine energies, making the document have more power than any minority of deities. Thus we would need 7 deities to be in agreement to make any amendments to it (I'm counting the gods who arent still active as well. besides, if it requires a near unanimous decision, there shouldnt be many problems)."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 8, 2005)

_Jo'Karr claps his hands together and a short series of electric arcs dance around his hands.  He opens them to reveal a scroll of solid gold foil.  _

_"I think this should do for the document's physical form."_

_He then summons a long feather pen and signs the document.  _

_"Here is my contribution."_

_Jo'Karr presents the scroll to Tocho, holding it out for him to take it._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 8, 2005)

OOC: This is the last time im going to explain this and therefore my last post on this topic the planar sections are just a way to organize the existing/future cosmology.  The only non metagame purpose they serve is to figure which planes are close to which other planes.  Each section or overlap thereof can hold an infinite number of planes that do not cross and/or a single plane that crosses them all.  Think of it like planes(the geometry kind, representing the planar sections) all intersecting at a line (the material plane)  Each plane can have an infinite number of parallel lines(planes, the D&D kind) in it.  Opposite planes(the geometry kind, representing the planar sections, ie fire and water elemental)  are perpendicular planes(the geometry kind, representing the planar sections).  Origionally no planes(the D&D kind) existed but Endovior created fire and I created Magic, Shadow, and astral, tocho created his own and Endovior created demiplanes on all.



Lastly everyone who wants me to "fix" the cosmology say "fix it" in the title of your next post.  If half of you or more do I have an idea and will implement it (hopefully to your Pleasure)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 8, 2005)

*Shara, The Light Bringer (Goddess of Light, Life, and Wisdom)*

"Jemal, the one creature that is spawned from a break in the natural cycles of existence, as the patron of rebirth in all of its forms, whether as an extension to the natural cycles or not."

Shara smiles at the irony present in this request. 

"I will agree if you accept the following decree:

Jemal and all of you unnatural children shall shun the light and life of the Worlds of life for they are an affront to all that is living and natural. The more powerful the creature the more harmful that the energies of light and life shall be. Those borne within the cycle that you have just presented (resurrection, raise dead, reincarnation [Life, Death, and Rebirth with choice]) will not be affected.

Jemal, you may take this domain [rebirth], but take it carefully, for I will be watching as will the rest of us. So can it be divinely given, and so can it be taken away. I will help to power the presented cycles of rebirth. What say you Traume and Moss? 

As Tocho has mentioned we should also instate a separate Divine Document with clauses for Mortal Free Will and Godling Horizon (no Godlings on the Prime). "

Othar[sblock]*The Portfolio of Time*
The domain of time is, as others have stated, a dangerous one and can easily become out of control, so be careful before you make any 'time changes'.  You may want to consult or inform the people that are concerned before slapping the timestream around!   That way you all may agree upon the effect on the events, as well as any temporal paradoxes that result. If played right this could add a lot to the history and world.   

*Game Rules*
Adding new planes and assuming associations is OK. It is a part of the creative process. Stating where another Godlings plane fits into your plan is not OK. You may tell what you do to another Godling but not how it effects them. Specifically saying where their plane falls into your plan and then assigning it traits should not be done.   

*Planar Cosmology*
There seems to be some dissention regarding the planar cosmology that you have created. I will agree with some that it is rather generic, wich is not necessarily bad. It conforms to that which has been previous created, for the most part: Astral, Shadows, Elements, and Alignment planes. It lacks flavor and uniqueness. As it stands, a lot of these are planar types are already present. 

Jemal's 'Hell' is Negative energy and the Damned (Neutral and Evil), and Endoviors Realm is Elemental Fire, Chaos, and Magic. Shara's is Positive Energy and Light (Neutral and Good). You could say that Algennis' is Pure Chaos, Traume -  Shadows, Death and possibly Neutrality. A lot of what you are trying to do is already there, just not by the names that we are necessarily familiar with. 

The aformentioned planes map [more neatly   ] to commonly used cosmologies. Tocho's plane fits more with the 'Greek Cosmology' such as the Happy Hunting Grounds and so on, and is a bit harder to pigeon hole into this 'normal cosmology' as it represents a more abstract ideal. I think we will have the same problem with Moss', when he creates one. At some point I think that Traume may create the elemental planes of Water and Air, and possibly earth as he is the father of those elemental types. One of K'Netan's portfolios is earth so he really has primary purview over that domain, but he has not posted so Traume could feel free to create it. 

It would be interesting as Traume's plane of Shadows and Death is linked directly to the planes of Elemental Earth, Water and Air which then links to the prime. 

The cosmology as it developing is very unique. As it stands, we do not explicitly have a transitive plane such as the astral or etheral which is more appropriate for your portfolios of Time and Planes. Time flows much differently there and they are also transitive planes which is very much apart of your portfolio. If you did this and let the rest fall it would be a lot more balanced with what everyone else has done, and still allows you more power within your portfolio. There are no direct connections from the Godlings' planes to the Mortal Plane and this would solve that problem.

I do not want to nix what you are trying to do and I do appreciate what you attempting I am hoping that you can do what you need to do without creating so much tension. Having fun, participating, and creating is what this is about and everyone should have an equal chance.[/sblock]
OOC[sblock]I have included a JPG with a sample Cosmology that pseudo represents the planes making some assumptions using domains other ad-hoc predictions like Othar creating the Ethereal amd Astral and connecting all of the planes (Time and Planar Travel), Moss and Jp'Karr creating their plane's and Traume creating Earth, Air, and Water Elemental Planes[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 9, 2005)

*Ooc Stuff:*

[sblock]*Planar Cosmology*
The Cosmology I submitted is just one of many different possible configurations with as little change to what we already have. We can come up with any sort of rationalization for a given map. What is important is that we agree on one and run with it. 

*Albedo and Alyssa*
I do like the [Non-Godling Divine Entities] Albedo and Alyssa thing that is happening. I do not think that what has happened is bad. I say this assuming that the Godling (If I remember correctly it was Albedo?)  did not create them on purpose and that they are an anomoly to the creation process like the creature Failure. I might have a problem with it if they were created as divine agents due to their very unique powers. It is an interesting story line.

*Divine Rules*
I have submitted aome Divine Rules a while back and have not heard anything from you. I would like some feedback!! Please! If all you did was just site there and laugh yoyr ass off. please let me know. If you think it is too complex, let me know. Questions, comments, suggestions???

I am thinking that when we get the Planar Cosmology thing decided I will create a IC and OOC thread for '*Ever Dream, The Worlds of Life*' so the threads clean up a little. [/sblock]


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 9, 2005)

_"As much as it pains me to admitt this, dear Shara, I cannot comply with your request that I leave the material plane forever.  You may or may not have noticed, but I am extremely uncomfortable on any plane other than Prime.  My power is weakened and dimminished when away from the worlds of mortals.  Due to my unique creation and connection, and my purpose which soley relates to the mortal realms, I am as much a part of that plane as any other being born there.  Further, it seems that the mortals and the souls of the mortals who created me DEMAND that I remain there, that I not become aloof or disconcted from my purpose.  I am suffocating here, even as we speak, and I will soon no longer be able to tolerate this place.  In fact, I will now leave an avitar in my stead, and return to my forge."_

_Jo'Karr phases out of the plane of DEATH and leaves in his wake a transparent image, clearly interactive but also clearly not Jo'Karr himself._

OOC: Shara, I haven't actually created a plane for myself.  I reside on the Prime, in a large asteroid left over from the destruction of Prime I.  I will describe the forge itself in detail later, whenever any prolonged action takes place there.  Suffice to say it has a ziggurat/citadel of somewhat less grandeur than my first, and that it has a city within for my angels, but that it is not sepparate from the rest of the plane.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 9, 2005)

ooc: Albedo may be seperate from U-DO, but everyone blames U-DO for everything Albedo does, given how their stated purposes are essentially identical.

Endovior frowns.

"Even with a majority agreement, it is impossible to bind a God to an agreement without his consent.  You can, given overwhelming force, slay all his followers, bind his powers, and defeat him physically... but bind him?  Impossible.  The best that can be done is tell him 'Do not do this or else we shall' and then state whatever punishment you are about to inflict."

Endovior turns to Shara.

"The Forges I created as a result of Othar's shift in reality currently have been handling the souls of life as follows: the forges collectively produce the initial traits of all new-born beings, which then develop over time.  When they die, their souls are sent outwards, to a realm in accordance with the principles in which they lived.  Rebirth seems dangerous, a feedback into the system which could endanger the flow of the cosmos.  Be wary of this power, for it's use will weaken those planes not ruled by gods."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC:Those rules confuse me


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 9, 2005)

*Othar*

[sblock]I am assuming you are referring to the Divine Rules that I submitted. Is there something specific that you found confusing, vague or unclear? Any other thoughts?

Feel Free to email me: freexenon [at] gmail [dot] com[/sblock]


----------



## Endovior (Aug 10, 2005)

ooc: I find those rules to be somewhat odd... If anything, I'd be more in favor of drawing up character sheets and submitting gods with Divine Ranks and Powers (as per the SRD).


----------



## Albedo (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm strictly against smacking our gods onto character sheets and playing by the rules. The point of this game is for us to create our own world, not for us to play in a WotC world. I though the plan was simply to play this out until the material plane developted enough to bring avatars and followers into the game using rules.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 10, 2005)

OOC: About the rules, how do you figure out who is what born and how do you calculate all of the stats


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 10, 2005)

*OOC: Divine Rules*

[sblock]*Rules Derivation*
First, Second, and Third Bornes - I based that off the Timeline that I had been updating (but have not done in quite a while. I had eras or scenes bascially set up and it seemed like a logical progression as there was a method of gradation already built in. 

As far as the numbers are concerned I picked a scale that was not too number intensive, easy to derive and ran with it. I wanted to keep it as simple and scaleable as possible. The only time these will need to be used is, of course, when deities or their divine agents interact.

It was mentioned that we need some method to determine relative divine power and a method of determining how to do things such as combat, cast spells, and create races, and how it affects other divine beings and the game world.

It was mentioned that we need a way to determine divine interaction and what I have submitted covers a lot of possibilities. Submitting gods with Divine Ranks and Powers via SRD will be much more complex and time consuming. To create a Godling's stats my way takes at most 5 minutes. If you copy and paste and change some numbers it takes about 30 seconds.

There may come a time when creating Godlings via the SRD will be a good idea. I do not think that this is the time. I believe as Albedo does, we are building the game world and history and then maybe we will can play in this world with the history that has developed. Once we get to that point then we can pull out the SRD and make things happen. Until then you can write the story and apply the 'rules' afterward, because the story is more important.

I have attached the Timeline (Again, you will need to download it and change the extension from .txt to  .htm) and then view it in your browser. I have also included example stats for Godlings at different ranks and possible stats for Failiure, and the contested Albedo and Alyssa. I have made some small changes to the rules document.

*Example 1 - Divine Decrees and Life Creation*
Starting with this Moss' SeeOhToo post :

*Moss creates SeeOhToo (Page 3 Post #94)*
In Portfolio Divine Decree (2DP/4PP)

*Tocho is Borne (post #103)*
3rd Borne

*Endovior Counters with the OhToo/Flame Maneuver to counter*
In portfolio Divine Decree (1DP/1PP) Maybe half as he did not really counter it as affect it

*Moss creates poison in plants and possibly seeded a hate in all plants for Endoviors followers(post #108)*
Divine Decree (2DP/4PP)

*Traume creates Elemetals (Fire, Earth, Water, and Air) (post #109)*
Create Immortal Life (2DP/4PP) I just dropped the per CR cost as it does not scale well
It could possibly cost 8DP/16PP if we see them as a disparate species but that might be cost prohibitive and counter productive to the game and story.

*Example 2 - Divine Combat and Actions*

Staring with periculum's Wild, Wild, West...

*Tocho Wrangling Failure (page 4 post #138)*
The Wrangling Failure by Tocho = DC 19 [15 + 2xDR(2)]
Tocho would roll a D20 and add his action modifier or +0 and possibly a +2 bonus for 'competing' against Failure.
Most likely he would roll, fail, and then expend a DP to make it auto-pass.
Failure could spend a point to autofail it but it looks like it may be more advantagous not to.

*Jemal Creates Vampires and the Damned(post #139)*
In Portfolio Divine Decree and Create Immortal Life (2PP/4PP) we will just wrap this all into the Divine Decree and call it good

*Failure's Reprisal (Post #149)*
Failure would roll verses Tocho's AC of 13 and would most likely hit (DBAB +2)
2 Attacks for a total of 4DP, 4 SP, and 4 Life Points. Each of these damage types would be reduce by his Divine Protection but his rating is +0 so not change in damage
Failure might Have to expend 1 DP to auto hit if it might misses.

*Tocho Fights Back(Post #149)*
(BAB +0) for 1 melee attack for 3 Life Points or he may opt to use spell strike for 6PP to do 6 Life Points Damage and will have to roll to hit, or 3 PP Damage. He can alternatively make that a Divine Strike to do 6 DP damage verses Failure with no chance of missing.

The damage will be reduced by Failure's Divine Protection Rating of 2, so the Melee/Ranged attack or PP attack will do 1 Point of Damage, Spell Strike for Life Points would do 4 LP damage. A Divine Strike for 6 Points would be 4 points of Damage. Keep in mind that its Divine Protection will no longer work until the next scene.

*Wrestling the Depths of Hunger (Post #157)*
Tocho gets pulled into the water and frees himself from Failure in a blast of water
opposed Action Check D20 to Action Modifier (possible a +2 from competing??) 
We have a Tocho's +0 (+2) verses failure's +2, Tocho will most likely escape its grasp without having to expend a Divine Point to Auto Pass.

*Jemal's Wall and Flames (Post #162)*
Jamal creates a Wall of Force (5PP) to separate the warring Godlings to converse with Jo'Kar
and then throws a Fire Ball at Tocho and Failure  - Spell Strike (LP) 7PP (6 points for 6 Life Points Damage and +1 PP for an extra target. He does 6 LP damage to each reduced by their Divine Protection of 0 at this point, each taking full damage.[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 10, 2005)

OOC: Wouldn't it be easier, (and for me understandsable) jst to assign divine ranks and portfollios and use 1d20+DR for any type of opposition between dieties.  You get +4 if your portfolio is involved or -4 if your portfolio is opposed and all bonuses are doubled in your own realm


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 10, 2005)

*OOC: Divine Rules*

[sblock]Could you explain what specifically is Odd or Confusing. If you have amendments and changes that will make it less Odd or Confusing I would defintly like to know. I have tried to make this rules set Light and Flexible so we have the story first and mechanics later. 

"_Too many options. Not enough options. This line or section is not clear because of this. I do not like this section for these reasons._"[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 10, 2005)

*OOC: Divine Rules*

[sblock]I had thought about something simple like that, but it is a little too simplistic, and can get out of control if the numbers are not right. It is harder to have godlings of varying power levels without there being such a disparity that a higer level one definitively overwhelms a lower level one. This could take the fun out of things for quite a few people.

In essence that is kind of what I have done. The Divine Rank acts as a limiting number for certain actions like expentitures of Power Points and Divine Points. This mechanic prevents massive alpha striking on other PC's - Not Cool! 

The other Modifier +2, +4, +6 does what you are saying. You take that number and that is used for almost everything else. Armor Class, BAB, Saves, Damage Resistance, Skill checks and so on.

I am working on a version that utilizes your idea across the board, it is seeming to definitely set the levels of Godlings apart. 1rst Bornes are definitely more powerful than Second Bornes. Almost too much so. It am still working on it. It becomes hard for this to scale well. I am still playing with the numbers.

Wht are your suggestion for Divine Ranks and gradations?
[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [sblock]Could you explain what specifically is Odd or Confusing. If you have amendments and changes that will make it less Odd or Confusing I would defintly like to know. I have tried to make this rules set Light and Flexible so we have the story first and mechanics later.
> 
> "_Too many options. Not enough options. This line or section is not clear because of this. I do not like this section for these reasons._"[/sblock]




OOC: Too many statistics most of which start with D.


As for 1st borns and second borns just mess with Divine Ranks 1st born(you) starts at DR 10 and each subsequent diety gets one less DR(or five per era).

Or you could do Attack points and Defense points and Health Points.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: I vote against using stats or employing the suggested rules.  One reason I joined this forum is because it represents a fundamental departure from standard D20 system, and because I have found that trying to quantify stats for beings as powerful as we are playing to be entirely too complicated and frustrating.  I suggest we forget about the suggested rules, and stop trying to invent them, because the game slows down and the action stops whenever we focus on this issue.  Shara, the rule system you've proposed is methodical and intriguing, you've done good work, but I really think they will just detract from the fun of the game we are playing.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 11, 2005)

*Ooc Stuff:*

[sblock]







			
				Jochannan said:
			
		

> OOC: I vote against using stats or employing the suggested rules.  One reason I joined this forum is because it represents a fundamental departure from standard D20 system, and because I have found that trying to quantify stats for beings as powerful as we are playing to be entirely too complicated and frustrating.  I suggest we forget about the suggested rules, and stop trying to invent them, because the game slows down and the action stops whenever we focus on this issue.  Shara, the rule system you've proposed is methodical and intriguing, you've done good work, but I really think they will just detract from the fun of the game we are playing.



I am of the same belief, however we are still going to have problems resolving Godling interactions. 

I say I am this powerful and you are not as powerful. I say this does that and someone else thinks otherwise. We have seen the problems that can arise, so we will need some sort of mechanic to resolve things to reduce the number of questions. 

As far as I am concerned, as long as everyone agrees I am OK with not having a rules set as well. Things have gone pretty well so far in the story teller mode. We can keep on chugging along as we have until this comes up again. Then we may have to make some changes.

If everyone is more descriptive of things that are created, more specifically, things of Divine concern such as Failure, Albedo and Alyssa, and a few other things that we as Godlings care about, much of the problems can be avoided. 

You can create an sblock with game specific information as to what you are hoping to accomplish with the specific entity. Like what you would find in a monster manual, DMG or such so that the specifics do not have to be guessed at.

An example 

*The Failure*
Failure is a many tentacled aquatic plantae horror whose abberant divine power rivals that of a new Godling. A rapacious eater of everything that crosses its path including other Divine Entities. The abomination of Moss especially enjoys the essences of the divine as its quick and ferocious attacks drain the very Divine Essence of those it engages. [/sblock]


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: If I may borrow a quote: "I love this plan!  I'm excited to be a part of it!  Lets DO IT!"  Just a suggestion, in addition to detailing these things... it might help if we ASK eachother about our creations when we plan on interacting with them.  Couldn't hurt, could it?  What does everybody say?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 11, 2005)

Fine with me


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 11, 2005)

I will be unavailable starting at noon today until Sunday or Monday.

Once a few more people pipe in and aggree or disagree we can can move on to the Planar Cosmology and hopefully get that subject finished. I will also get a start on creating IC and OOC Threads, as well as a Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 12, 2005)

OOC: Hmmmm, everything seems to have gone quiet. Is someone gonna do something or am I going to have to start every problem?


----------



## Endovior (Aug 13, 2005)

ooc: Nah, I'll do it.

The sixth planet.  A smeller planet, relatively untouched by the quarreling of the gods.  The mages there have become a dominant force, and their commands are followed in fear of the awesome powers they posess.  The greatest of these is an Archmage known only as Melkolf.  Whether or not this is his true name is unknown.  In any event, he is now beginning a truly massive spell... he intends to recreate a grid of portals, that will bridge all Guilds currently in existence.  Endovior looks upon this event with great favor, and a cautious eye against divine agents who might interfere.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 14, 2005)

_Jo'Karr, busy at his forge, looks up from his work and sighs softly.  With a slightly amused tone he wispers to himself: "Here we go again."_


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 14, 2005)

Jamal
[sblock]OOC: would you mind if instyead of being the last mortal left at the end i was you the last being left and came back in time to be me "other"[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Jamal
> [sblock]OOC: would you mind if instyead of being the last mortal left at the end i was you the last being left and came back in time to be me "other"[/sblock]



[sblock]OOC: Actually you should e-mail me at jemal999 [at] hotmail [dot] com
There's several things about my char. concept you should know being from the future... one of which makes your 'idea' a very interesting one to me.

And PLEASE spell my name right.. JEMAL not JAMAL[/sblock]

IC: Jemal nodded to Sharra and the rest of the Gods.  "I accept the terms, lady of light, and thank you all for your faith in me.  Endovior, I think your warnings a bit much, so long as the flow of souls is regulated there will be no problem.. and if left as is, then soon enough the problems would arise anyways!"  He chuckled and glanced at Shara "As for the undead.. I have little control over them, I gave them their new 'lives', and that is all.  But for the time I summoned them en-masse in that war, I claim no control over them.  I will, however, watch over them as you all watch over your creations."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 14, 2005)

Othar also looks apon the archmage with favor for the archmage will connect things in his First new creation


----------



## Daia (Aug 15, 2005)

*Yuneki*

_I hope you guys don't mind, but this looks like fun._

Deep within the asteroid belt left of Prime, an angel discovers a gigantic golden egg. She is quick to gather up this curiousity and bring it back to the home of her god Jo'karr, where her and her brethren can study it. Speculations vary greatly, but the most popular theory quickly settles upon it being a phoenix egg, somehow lost by shara. Unbeknownst to them, they hold a newborn godling, created by the paradoxes of Othar's entrance. It is quite a shock to them when the egg hatches to reveal the beautiful maiden.

Yuneki, goddess of Luck and Passion. Born of paradox, she is the most capable of twisting the fabric of space time and manipulating reality to cause the most unlikely of events to occur. 
She also holds sway over the hearts of mortals. She might not inspire them to do or create something, don't want to step on Jo'karrs toes, but she can certainly make them feel strongly about something (yes this includes love). She doesnt create new ideas so much as enforce the ones already there.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 15, 2005)

_Jo'Karr appears in the great metropolis of his Angels, for the first time since he forged the quasi-extradimensional space for them. He notes the huge ranks of his creations bowing in reverence to the stunning new deity. He walks up to within ten feet of her, looks about nonchalantly, and extends his hand._

_"Greetings, and I know this may sound strange, but may your next ten minutes be better than my first ten minutes."_

OOC: Though I would like to say the angels are just showing polite respect for a deity, since they are mortal they are susceptable to her powers of passion.  

I suppose this is as good a time as ever to detail the Forge of Jo'Karr.  It is composed of a three-mile long/wide/deep irregular chunk of heavy metal ore with a gold-plated pyramid (Think of the Goa'uld mother ship from STARGATE) in the center of its largest side.  The pyramid has no windows and only one entrance at its base, large enough for a Treant, with multiple heavily fortified doors.  The pyramid contains a number of divinely morphic rooms which don't quite qualify as demi-planes per se, but they can have whatever size/features/terrain/structures that Jo'Karr wants.  These rooms include a megalopolitan city-fortress for the angels, a sarcophagus resting chamber, an actual forge/workshop of deific porportions, an endless seeming storage space for his inventions, Jo'Karr's living quarters, a parlor/banquet room, an observation room at the top (with walls that let you see out but not see in), and any number of others.  The structure incoporates divine magic, arcane magic from the mage-angels, and advanced technologies that Jo'Karr constantly invents.  Assume that Jo'Karr has technology at his desposal millenia in advance of even the most advanced mortals, and that he may or may not share any given technology with the angels.  Assume that only a god or a titan (such as Albedo or Allyssa) or the angels themselves could enter or affect the fortress unless Jo'Karr permits access.

Endovior, if you are wondering whether or not your archmages could make their portal system link to the angel-mages in the Forge, the answer is yes, just because Jo'Karr hasn't decided to deny that from happening yet.  If you are wondering where they learned magic, then refer to the Ziggurat of Jo'Karr, where the angels consorted with and learned from the other mortals before it was destroyed.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2005)

*OOC Stuff:*

[sblock]What has everyone decided on the Planar Cosmology issue?   There has not been a concensus as of yet! 

Daia... Welcome to the game, and welcome to the Boards!! 
This is a hell of a place for your first post on the boards.  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2005)

*New Threads*

I know that I said I would wait until the Planar Cosmology issue was resolved before I created new threads, but the text for the new threads is finished. So lets move over to the new threads and continue on.

Rogue's Gallery Thread
IC Thread
OOC Thread

If everyone can jump on over to the Rogues Gallery and fill that out, and then make a post in each of the other 2 threads, so you will be notified of updates that would be great.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 15, 2005)

"So it is agreed?" Traume asks as the golden scroll is passed from hand to hand

"it is true what Endovior says that no god can be bound by others. However a god can be bound by their own divine word for just as all things within our own domain do submit to our word so too are we ouselves but manifestation of that power and thus able to submit to our own word

This then is the word of Taume made real"

Traume extends his hand forward and a altar of granite rises up beofre him with a receptacle to place the Golden scroll of the gods council"

*****************

Elsewhere in Tocho's realm the watcher Kerion blazes across the sky like a comet before stepping forth upon a mountain top. In this place of competiton Kerion has watched and learnt the 742 forms of defense and combat, the Art and the Science of free motion.
Clearing a space within the snow Kerion sits and contemplates the Watchers mind merging with infinity

******************************

"*Alyssa*" Traume calls to his companion "Alyssa I can not find your brother, he is not perceptable to me and none have seen him.

Have strength dear one, for you know that Albedo and you are one and if you are here still, then he is somewhere close. 

I have a favour to ask of you, a new goddess has been born. She is amongst Jo'karrs angels a place I may not go. So I ask you to go as my emissary to welcome her amongst us and to assess her motivations, and perhaps she can aid you in your search for your brother.

Do you accept dear companion? - I thank you"

And with that Alyssa gathered up her things, leaving behind the herbs and salves and the healing practice that she had taught to those sisters wives and mothers who had come to her to heal the survivors of the last war. She left also the blessings of her hand and the rites of Traume for those who pass on and in an instant she was gone and for a century her story was told and the words of the healers blessing are invoked even now amongst the Sisters of Compassion.

Alyssa knew none of this as such entered Jo'Karrs realm and approached the place of the Angels and of the new born godess...


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome Daia - Yuneki it's great to have another godess (you and Shara) on board amonst all these male gods!

So SHara do you want us to transfer these ic threads other to the IC board or just start new there?...


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

Continue on to the new thread...
It is good to see you posting.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 16, 2005)

Some time passes, and Melkolf completes his ritual.  In a bright flash of light, portals appear in each guild.  Anyone may step through any portal, and appear at any other portal.  There is only one flaw; going to a specific location requires magical power; if none is present, the traveller's destination is random.  This task completed, Melkolf begins travelling between the guilds, making alliances along the way.  Wizards, and the sum of their accumulated knowledge begin shifting to the sixth planet, as arcane power is truly respected there.  New experiments are planned, and the force of magic grows stronger.  And Endovior is pleased.

-In Traume's Realm-

Endovior nods.

"It is true, Gods can be bound if they themselves agree to the binding.  That being said, the content of the agreement remains uncertain.  What exactly is it that we are here to agree to?"


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2005)

OOC: Time to make an antagonist again.

Something strange begins happening to Melkolf's creation. At first, it seemed like it was naturally growing some "bugs in the system", sending people to locations that they didn't want or delaying there exit from the portals. But soon, the portals became corrupted and evil. Markuf's second in command, a sorcerer named Saloden had been secretly casting a spell of his own to taint and transfer control of the portal network to someone else. Ahvisun, one of Endoviors Efreeti Lords begins taking control of the system of portals, and uses it to send hordes of demons through to the far reaches of the universe. The demons, bred of fire and infused with magic from their stay on the material plane, start slaughtering, tempting and corrupting all they come across, and follow thier path of destruction to their number one objective. Jo'karr's forge. Meanwhile, Ahvisun, corrupted by his time with the Fiend, begins gathering powerful spellcasters from the sixth planet for an all out coup.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 16, 2005)

_The portal to the Forge of Jo'Karr appears, and with all the angels and the god himself occupied in the upper Metropolis, some demons breach the security and begin infesting the city of the angels. Jo'Karr, no longer bound to the Fiends (since they aren't mortal, they're no longer under his protection) manifests a second physical form, which then smites the fiends with methodical and relentless fury. He closes the portal, and dissmisses his second form._

_He summons his Archangels to him, and orders them to re-evaluate the forges security measures, and to begin securing the forge against another demon attack. The ranks of angels depart the god and goddess, tending to the attack on their home._


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

Lets move everything over to the new threads... Please!


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2005)

OOC: do you want us to repost our last comments on the new thread or just continue on?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

No need to repost, just move it on over...


----------

